# 2017 - What did you do with your lawn today?



## GrassDaddy

Today I sent in the soil test for 2017! The package guy said OH your back with more soil! And we talked for about 20 minutes about why I killed my lawn off last year lol


----------



## Redtenchu

GrassDaddy said:


> And we talked for about 20 minutes about why I killed my lawn off last year lol


It's a strange sight in the eyes of a southern boy! :bandit:


----------



## gijoe4500

Cool season grasses? We don't need no stinkin' cool season grasses! :twisted:


----------



## dfw_pilot

We like cool season grass guys here! Grass Daddy, if you get lonely, you might give TLF a shout out to your subscribers so you can have more people to chat with here in the 'cool' part of the forum, lol


----------



## GrassDaddy

Haha yeah I plan on it I just have 5 or so episodes queued up!


----------



## wardconnor

Laid down the first stripes of the season. Felt good. Sorry no pictures as of tonight.


----------



## tbdh20

wardconnor said:


> Laid down the first stripes of the season. Felt good. Sorry no pictures as of tonight.


Looking forward to the pics! :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy

Sweeeet!


----------



## Jersey Devil

Today I put down 50 pounds of pelletized lime, top dressed, seeded, and watered.


----------



## GrassDaddy

BMS said:


> Today I put down 50 pounds of pelletized lime, top dressed, seeded, and watered.


Did you put down Tenacity or Scott's Starter with Weed preventer (contains mesotrione / tenacity in it)? Prevents weeds but lets the seed grow!


----------



## Jersey Devil

GrassDaddy said:


> BMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I put down 50 pounds of pelletized lime, top dressed, seeded, and watered.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you put down Tenacity or Scott's Starter with Weed preventer (contains mesotrione / tenacity in it)? Prevents weeds but lets the seed grow!
Click to expand...

No, I was following the guidelines from a friend whom told me to never use any type of weed preventer while seeding, so I just used the lime as a base then the top soil to provide a fresh layer for the seed to sit in. Is this not a good approach?


----------



## GrassDaddy

He is correct in general, however Tenacity is safe when seeding. The ingredient mesotrione allows grass to grow but stops weeds. AFAIK it's the only one that does. Scott's Starter with Weed Preventer has mesotrione in it.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Played with the chapin 20v and water. My existing teejet nozzles worked great with it!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Applied prodiamine. The chapin worked great!


----------



## Jersey Devil

GrassDaddy said:


> He is correct in general, however Tenacity is safe when seeding. The ingredient mesotrione allows grass to grow but stops weeds. AFAIK it's the only one that does. Scott's Starter with Weed Preventer has mesotrione in it.


Great info, thanks for sharing it!
Today I added a thin layer of peat moss as a top dressing. I did this because the day after I seeded and top dressed we had bad storms move through the area and dumped buckets of water on my project. Now spots are nothing but sand, where all my dressing was washed away......just insane. If not for bad luck, I'd have no luck!!


----------



## wardconnor

Applied prodiamine to a portion of my lawn with backpack sprayer. Oh how I need a walk behind sprayer. Anyone have a link for the Chapin walk behind? Did 7500 out of 20k. First time ever applying in liquid form via sprayer.

Does this have to have to be watered in? I do not see rain ☔ in the foreseeable future. I can turn on/dewinterize sprinklers but would rather not just quite yet if possible.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Applied prodiamine to a portion of my lawn with backpack sprayer. Oh how I need a walk behind sprayer. Anyone have a link for the Chapin walk behind? Did 7500 out of 20k. First time ever applying in liquid form via sprayer.
> 
> Does this have to have to be watered in? I do not see rain ☔ in the foreseeable future. I can turn on/dewinterize sprinklers but would rather not just quite yet if possible.


The Chapin model number is 97900, but I haven't seen one in stock yet. Northern Tool has a placeholder on their website for it though.

Per the label, Prodiamine should be activated with at least 0.5" of rainfall or irrigation within 14 days following application.

ETA: Here is one on Amazon for $249 shipped. The Northern Tool price is $199.99, but not sure what they charge for shipping.


----------



## J_nick

wardconnor said:


> Applied prodiamine to a portion of my lawn with backpack sprayer. Oh how I need a walk behind sprayer. Anyone have a link for the Chapin walk behind? Did 7500 out of 20k. First time ever applying in liquid form via sprayer.
> 
> Does this have to have to be watered in? I do not see rain ☔ in the foreseeable future. I can turn on/dewinterize sprinklers but would rather not just quite yet if possible.


For it to do any good- Yes
Immediately- No, but most say to water it in with a 1/2" of rainfall/irrigation within 2 weeks or results will be diminished.


----------



## GrassDaddy

wardconnor said:


> Applied prodiamine to a portion of my lawn with backpack sprayer. Oh how I need a walk behind sprayer. Anyone have a link for the Chapin walk behind? Did 7500 out of 20k. First time ever applying in liquid form via sprayer.
> 
> Does this have to have to be watered in? I do not see rain ☔ in the foreseeable future. I can turn on/dewinterize sprinklers but would rather not just quite yet if possible.


Have you considered the 20v chapin backpack? That thing made it a breeze to apply. I hear the push sprayer can be a bit hard to push.


----------



## GrassDaddy

OK so today I seeded the hill. Peat moss, Tenacity, and Tackifier. That tackifier was a pain to spray!


----------



## wardconnor

GrassDaddy said:


> OK so today I seeded the hill. Peat moss, Tenacity, and Tackifier. That tackifier was a pain to spray!


Cant wait for the video.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I'll probably have it go live on Saturday so weekend warriers getting ready to seed on the weekend can watch


----------



## Jersey Devil

A quick question.....what is tackifier? 
Thanks!


----------



## GrassDaddy

It makes the seed and peat moss stick to the soil. Hydroseeders use it to spray their mix on the hills.


----------



## Jersey Devil

GrassDaddy said:


> It makes the seed and peat moss stick to the soil. Hydroseeders use it to spray their mix on the hills.


Ah ha, thanks!!
I was just watching hydroseeding videos on YouTube. Pretty neat. Thanks again!


----------



## GrassDaddy

I watahed the seed


----------



## Jersey Devil

I watered, watered, watered, and watered again.......in an effort to keep my seed moist, which is damn hard to do in full sun and an 80F degree day......kill me.

Thankfully the next few days will be more like Spring and not Summer.


----------



## wardconnor

BMS said:


> I watered, watered, watered, and watered again.......


Good work. Keep it up. Remember... If it dries out it dies out.


----------



## GrassDaddy

BMS said:


> I watered, watered, watered, and watered again.......in an effort to keep my seed moist, which is damn hard to do in full sun and an 80F degree day......kill me.
> 
> Thankfully the next few days will be more like Spring and not Summer.


Yeah I'll be there soon. I can turn the auto sprinklers on but I'm only seeding 500sqft so I really don't want to. Plus my 2 yr old likes to watch, yesturday he came to my office twice and said watah lol


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

Let's see, today I tried bare root planting for the first time. I planted some astilbe and hosta's as well as some flower I can't spell. Going to see how long they take to mature. I put down some compost under my maple trees. I'm bound and determined to make sure grass can grow there. I figured this year I would try to make sure there's enough nutrients down so the grass and the trees are happy.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I put some starter fertilizer down and started up the sprinkler system. That reminds me I gotta make sure its "off". I just wanted to shoot a video on how to do it not actually start it up lol


----------



## wardconnor

I laid down some stripes on a portion of 1 section. Grass was too wet in the other section. Mowed at bench hoc .750 kbg prg

This picture was taken tonight


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> I laid down some stripes on a portion of 1 section. Grass was too wet in the other section. Mowed at bench hoc .750 kbg prg
> 
> This picture was taken tonight


Wow, those stripes are what dreams are made of. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ware said:


> Wow, those stripes are what dreams are made of. :thumbup:


+1!


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I laid down some stripes on a portion of 1 section. Grass was too wet in the other section. Mowed at bench hoc .750 kbg prg
> 
> This picture was taken tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those stripes are what dreams are made of. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Your not kidding there. Its true. This is why I do it. So it looks like that and fulfills a dream.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Super clean stripes I love it


----------



## wardconnor

I mowed on Saturday

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpZecCtg3RM


----------



## Mightyquinn

Awesome video!! I love the view! Between the lawn and the mountains, it's hard to decide which is better!!!


----------



## J_nick

Wow that KBG stripes amazing!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Love the video, the grass, and the mountains!

You're in Nutnfancy territory!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Wow!! Subscribed lol


----------



## Mr Met

I subscribed too. Yippeeee


----------



## Ware

Mr Met said:


> I subscribed too. Yippeeee


Welcome to The Lawn Forum! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Met

Thanks Ware! It's good to be here


----------



## GrassDaddy

I've just been hand watering the spring reno 3x per day. Nothing yet!


----------



## lewb

My lawn still has some areas that are still partially dormant, I spot sprayed some dandelions and clover with trimec.


----------



## ales_gantar

I watered a slope which I seeded 20 days ago. That's it. We are expecting freezing temperatures and maybe snow on thursday and friday, so I didn't mow. Look at my eye twitching!! 
(A pinetree used to grow here)


----------



## wardconnor

ales_gantar said:


> I watered a slope which I seeded 20 days ago. That's it. We are expecting freezing temperatures and maybe snow on thursday and friday, so I didn't mow. Look at my eye twitching!!
> (A pinetree used to grow here)


Looks good. Congrats on the progress. I always find that (those pictures) so rewarding when I have seeded.


----------



## chefboyardeejay

I dethatched my backyard and applied prodiamine with a 1 gallon manual pump sprayer to *almost* all my yard. I have about 3,000 sq ft left to do, hoping to get it done this week, I've been working quite a bit, but the one last push to finish the preemergent will make me very happy.


----------



## GrassDaddy

chefboyardeejay said:


> I dethatched my backyard and applied prodiamine with a 1 gallon manual pump sprayer to *almost* all my yard. I have about 3,000 sq ft left to do, hoping to get it done this week, I've been working quite a bit, but the one last push to finish the preemergent will make me very happy.


Wow! Dethatching and manual pump spraying lol either of those destroy me.


----------



## wardconnor

Mowed again . 750


----------



## GrassDaddy

wardconnor said:


> Mowed again . 750


Wow! I might have to have a small play section where I mow short


----------



## ales_gantar

I know it is going to grow, but I am still worried that it won't. : D


wardconnor said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watered a slope which I seeded 20 days ago. That's it. We are expecting freezing temperatures and maybe snow on thursday and friday, so I didn't mow. Look at my eye twitching!!
> (A pinetree used to grow here)
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. Congrats on the progress. I always find that (those pictures) so rewarding when I have seeded.
Click to expand...


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

I mowed a very wet and overgrown yard with my reel mower. We had company over for Easter and I wanted it to look cleaner. I was surprised that even with it wet and overgrown the reel has such a good cut to it that there was little clumping. A lot of extra work, but a good/uneven cut.


----------



## ales_gantar

I mowed.
I am not happy.
About 8 days ago I spot sprayed the weeds with banvel (Dicamba) and it seems to work. I need to find something agains poa annua (annual bluegrass), bute here in EU the regulations regarding herbicides are very strict. And my main lawn does not look happy.
This is a newly seeded slope, a spot waiting to be seeded and the lawn. And a closeup. And a bathroom selfie. Any suggestions regarding the unhappy grass?


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

ales_gantar said:


> I mowed.
> I am not happy.
> About 8 days ago I spot sprayed the weeds with banvel (Dicamba) and it seems to work. I need to find something agains poa annua (annual bluegrass), bute here in EU the regulations regarding herbicides are very strict. And my main lawn does not look happy.
> This is a newly seeded slope, a spot waiting to be seeded and the lawn. And a closeup. And a bathroom selfie. Any suggestions regarding the unhappy grass?


I'm guessing that Lolium is a type of Rye grass? How long have you been taking care of the lawn?


----------



## ales_gantar

Lolium perenne = perennial ryegrass. I use tha latin name, beacause ... it sounds nice. 
I've been taki g care of the lawn since june 2015. I gave it a dose of fertilizer some 14 dats ago of 25g/1m^2 (5,12pounds per 1.000 SQF) 12-8-6. The original seed is PR, KBG and a bunch of sorts of festue. I overseeded it with almoast pure ryegrass in august. pH is between 6 and 7. I found a fertilizer which is like Milorganite, but has a bit more iron in it and am about to try it in mid may.



Miller_Low_Life said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mowed.
> I am not happy.
> About 8 days ago I spot sprayed the weeds with banvel (Dicamba) and it seems to work. I need to find something agains poa annua (annual bluegrass), bute here in EU the regulations regarding herbicides are very strict. And my main lawn does not look happy.
> This is a newly seeded slope, a spot waiting to be seeded and the lawn. And a closeup. And a bathroom selfie. Any suggestions regarding the unhappy grass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that Lolium is a type of Rye grass? How long have you been taking care of the lawn?
Click to expand...


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

From what I can tell from the pictures is that the lawn is a little thin on your lower half and the upper part looks pretty dang good. I think seed and starter fertilizer will do wonders.


----------



## ales_gantar

HA! Thank you!
I did forget to put down starter fertilizer.
I gave it 25g/sqm of 12-8-16 (0,625 pounds on N and P / 1.000 SQF)


----------



## GrassDaddy

ales_gantar said:


> I need to find something agains poa annua


Pre-emergent in the fall is the best way to stop it long term. So if you don't find something to kill it, at the very least a good fall pre-em will keep it from coming back next year.


----------



## ales_gantar

Great. Thanks. I'll try to find products with the same active ingredients. We have different brands here.


----------



## wardconnor

I am adding a zone or 2 to my lawn. It's currently under construction as I did not have the parts or time to complete it. Had to run the trencher through the stripes. That was painful but for the greater good of me not having to hand water in that section anymore. I'll post a picture of the section when I went on vacation last summer that I'm adding irrigation to.

I've failed to get any pictures as of yet.

Oh I also added triclopyr. Fertilome brush and stump killer for the clover. I hope it works with 1 app because I don't have anymore and don't really want to buy more as the 15$ 32oz bottle didn't even do the whole lawn.

No mowing today =(


----------



## ales_gantar

This weekend I seeded, reseeded a part of lawn I seeded 3 weeks ago, watered, aaaand bought a Milorganite type of fertilizer made from chicke poop.
N-P-K: 6-3,5-7,5
Fe: 2,5
CaO: 8
MgO: 1,5
At 15€/15kg bag (17$/30 pounds)
And I learned that drop spreaders arn't a good choice if you plan to fertilize while beeing in a hurry. I can see healthy lawn with unhealthy stripes.


----------



## dfw_pilot

ales_gantar said:


> And I learned that drop spreaders arn't a good choice if you plan to fertilize while beeing in a hurry. I can see healthy lawn with unhealthy stripes.


lol, yeah, those drop spreaders can be tricky.


----------



## ales_gantar

I used a smaller setting to cover the unfertilized parts.


dfw_pilot said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I learned that drop spreaders arn't a good choice if you plan to fertilize while beeing in a hurry. I can see healthy lawn with unhealthy stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, yeah, those drop spreaders can be tricky.
Click to expand...


----------



## ericgautier

Was able to enjoy the beautiful day today. Mowed the lawn @2.5". I would say about 85-90% awake now. Plenty of weeds to tackle and the front/side reno has areas to fill in. I will probably start feeding it oceangro starting next week to encourage the spread. PGR is also on tap.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Mowed @ 2in to get it to look uniform. Gonna move it up a notch for next time.


----------



## GrassDaddy

We have 2-3 inches in the forecast and its been raining the last 3 days. Half of me wants to put more tack down the other half wants to ride it out and see if it works as is. As a professional procrastinator I know what will happen lol


----------



## Redtenchu

Lol


----------



## wardconnor

I sold my mclane reel mower. $50 it needed some serious work with the reel to bed knife adjustment and sharpening. It was just taking up real estate in my small garage.

And GrassDaddy...... Get to laying down some more tacifier... And make sure to record it for our viewing pleasure &#128522;.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Too late =P But it survived just fine lol


----------



## ales_gantar

I bougt two impact sprinklers (7€ each) and an edge trimmer (19,99€) and ordered a steel edge for around the trunk of a vine.


----------



## Budstl

At some point, my irrigation system is supposed to be installed if it ever stops raining. I was able to get the grass mowed tues, before an all day rain yesterday. Dry, but cool day today. Expecting 2-5 inches over the weekend. Still need to get my rock bed completed.


----------



## ales_gantar

Today I cried.
Learn from my fail.
Take your time leveling the growing surface.


----------



## wardconnor

ales_gantar said:


> Today I cried.
> Learn from my fail.
> Take your time leveling the growing surface.


Its all good. Look how much you are learning and how you would do it better next time. Just level it the best you can and get the grass growing. You can always level it later with some sand.

I have an area that I planted last fall that looks nice but settled in some or a lot in the area over winter with all the snow and water we received. I spent hours leveling it and smoothing it out before I planted it. I see some sand in my near future.

I can not tell you how much I LOVE sand. It is a ton of hard work but the results are incredible and worth all the time and money (IMO).


----------



## ales_gantar

My first worry on this part of the lawn right now is water eashing away the seeds. I did not expect so much rain. 
Do you have any suggestions regarding particle size of sand for leveling? I tried a very fine sand, and sand with larger particles, but never looked into which sand is most widely used and gibes good results. Pardon my english, I am not a native speaker.


wardconnor said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I cried.
> Learn from my fail.
> Take your time leveling the growing surface.
> 
> 
> 
> Its all good. Look how much you are learning and how you would do it better next time. Just level it the best you can and get the grass growing. You can always level it later with some sand.
> 
> I have an area that I planted last fall that looks nice but settled in some or a lot in the area over winter with all the snow and water we received. I spent hours leveling it and smoothing it out before I planted it. I see some sand in my near future.
> 
> I can not tell you how much I LOVE sand. It is a ton of hard work but the results are incredible and worth all the time and money (IMO).
Click to expand...


----------



## Ware

ales_gantar said:


> My first worry on this part of the lawn right now is water eashing away the seeds. I did not expect so much rain.
> Do you have any suggestions regarding particle size of sand for leveling? I tried a very fine sand, and sand with larger particles, but never looked into which sand is most widely used and gibes good results. Pardon my english, I am not a native speaker.


Your English is excellent - do not worry about that. :thumbup:

The warm season turf members here typically use what we call masonry sand for lawn leveling. Masonry sand is washed and screened so there are no pebbles or rocks. This type of sand is widely available here, as it is used in construction. I think there are some special sand specifications that golf courses use for for topdressing, but the places near me that sell sand would probably laugh at me if I asked for "topdressing sand".


----------



## ales_gantar

Thanks 

I've tried to buy sand that is used to fill the joints between pavers, but then they asked me what do I need it for and I told them that I need it for my lawn and they said I should use another sand, which they have, but it comes in 3 different particle sizes and I froze. They have it from 0-1 / 0,5-1 and 0,5-2. I took the one with the largest particles and am not sure why. 



Ware said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first worry on this part of the lawn right now is water eashing away the seeds. I did not expect so much rain.
> Do you have any suggestions regarding particle size of sand for leveling? I tried a very fine sand, and sand with larger particles, but never looked into which sand is most widely used and gibes good results. Pardon my english, I am not a native speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> Your English is excellent - do not worry about that. :thumbup:
> 
> The warm season turf members here typically use what we call masonry sand for lawn leveling. Masonry sand is washed and screened so there are no pebbles or rocks. This type of sand is widely available here, as it is used in construction. I think there are some special sand specifications that golf courses use for for topdressing, but the places near me that sell sand would probably laugh at me if I asked for "topdressing sand".
Click to expand...


----------



## Ware

ales_gantar said:


> Thanks
> 
> I've tried to buy sand that is used to fill the joints between pavers, but then they asked me what do I need it for and I told them that I need it for my lawn and they said I should use another sand, which they have, but it comes in 3 different particle sizes and I froze. They have it from 0-1 / 0,5-1 and 0,5-2. I took the one with the largest particles and am not sure why.


We use the small particle size because small rocks and reel mowers are not a good combination. At a taller height of cut with a rotary mower, it probably does not make much difference.


----------



## wardconnor

Ales

I would say that the most important thing is to try your hardest to get the grass growing. That can be hard sometimes. Make sure you rough up the top layer pretty good if your starting over with a rake or thatch rake. Aggressive tines in the rake is best. 
Get it nice and rough but still flat ish. Then put seed down and roll and jam/push seeds into dirt with roller or tamper or just your shoes. An ever so light layer of dirt to cover seeds if any. Peat moss on top of that.

A perennial ryegrass is good for the washing of the seeds away because it germinates fast and will hold the bluegrass or whatever other grass seed in place once it germinates and starts to grow.

As for the sand later.... Don't worry too much about size. Sand about 1 mil would be ideal. Just do not get sand that is sand mixed with pebbles. Just get whatever sand you can that's somewhat fine. Not powder though. Like sand you would see at the beach. 
As for your English. Don't worry about that. My foreign language skills are non existent so your good that way.


----------



## ales_gantar

Ware ok, a thing I don't have to worry about. I have a rotary mower. 

Wardconnor I am not sure if the seed was washed away. I don't want to wait for the seeds to sprout if the seeds were washed away and I don't want to seed again if the seeds were not washed away, because it prolongues the date of the lawn being able of beig used. 
Thanks for the tip. I probably will seed it again, but with a thin later of soil on top just in case the original seeds were not washed away.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I came home to see tire track through the slope reno. You know the steep part of the hill I've been trying to grow grass on. At the end of the tire track was the wife's car..


----------



## Ware

GrassDaddy said:


> I came home to see tire track through the slope reno. You know the steep part of the hill I've been trying to grow grass on. At the end of the tire track was the wife's car..


So how is the single dad thing working out? :lol:


----------



## GrassDaddy

lol


----------



## Redtenchu

GrassDaddy said:


> I came home to see tire track through the slope reno. You know the steep part of the hill I've been trying to grow grass on. At the end of the tire track was the wife's car..


Oh No!


----------



## dfw_pilot

GrassDaddy said:


> At the end of the tire track was the wife's car..


The suspense cracked me up! LOL


----------



## ericgautier

Where's the YouTube video? :mrgreen:


----------



## ales_gantar

We're off to Northen Italy. My wife for italian shoes and I'll inspect if they sell the sticky stuff that preventd seeds washing away and over the counter pre emergant herbicides. &#127881;


----------



## GrassDaddy

ericgautier said:


> Where's the YouTube video? :mrgreen:


Oh I'd be dead if she knew I posted it here hahaha not gonna show it for all the family to see


----------



## ales_gantar

Nada in Italy.
And the seed washing away isn't so bad. I digged a hole 5/5/2 cm and found sprouting seeds. &#127881;


----------



## Ware

ales_gantar said:


> Nada in Italy.
> And the seed washing away isn't so bad. I digged a hole 5/5/2 cm and found sprouting seeds. 🎉


It's kind of neat to hear someone say they're going to run over to Italy to shop... like it's a Walmart. :lol:


----------



## ales_gantar

Almost went to Venice, but my wife said "The kids are tired!" Maybe next month. 


Ware said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nada in Italy.
> And the seed washing away isn't so bad. I digged a hole 5/5/2 cm and found sprouting seeds. 🎉
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of neat to hear someone say they're going to run over to Italy to shop... like it's a Walmart. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## GrassDaddy

Moved 45 plugs! Tomorrow gonna go for more!


----------



## Redtenchu

GrassDaddy said:


> Moved 45 plugs! Tomorrow gonna go for more!


Dang!


----------



## GrassDaddy

This thing is so freaking easy it took 10 minutes lol


----------



## ericgautier

Mowed @2.5". Plenty of growth. It might be almost time for some PGR.


----------



## ericgautier

GrassDaddy said:


> This thing is so freaking easy it took 10 minutes lol


I get mine tomorrow. I can't wait to play with it.


----------



## wardconnor

I was not able to do anything in the lawn today because of this on April 28th. 😡 😈 #ihatesnow


Booooooooo


----------



## GrassDaddy

wardconnor said:


> I was not able to do anything in the lawn today because of this on April 28th. 😡 😈 #ihatesnow
> 
> 
> Booooooooo


Ouch!


----------



## Redtenchu

wardconnor said:


> I was not able to do anything in the lawn today because of this on April 28th. 😡 😈 #ihatesnow
> 
> 
> Booooooooo


This made me think of you Connor!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2721697701186605


----------



## ales_gantar

I mowed, watered, escorted a snake like lizard off the lawn (I named him Ljuljček), and drank a beer.


----------



## ales_gantar

Forgot to add this one. Stripes from uneven fertilizing are still visible. I did put aditional fertilizer on the bright green spots, bit it needs a bit more time.


----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not able to do anything in the lawn today because of this on April 28th. 😡 😈 #ihatesnow
> 
> 
> Booooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> This made me think of you Connor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2721697701186605
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha 
I would say that this accurately describes how I feel.


----------



## GrassDaddy

This is too fun lol


----------



## wardconnor

The 4 inches of snow that we received yesterday through last night melted by about 2 pm. So I did what any lawn freak would do...... I mowed. I mowed with the rotary because it was starting to get away from me with this irrigation project I am working on that you can kind of see in this picture. I'm adding a zone.

Also pretty sure I broke the 1/3 rule.


----------



## wardconnor

GrassDaddy said:


> This is too fun lol


I can't wait to see the video on this one.


----------



## J_nick

wardconnor said:


>


 :shock: that's a lot of rock


----------



## ales_gantar

I watered the lawn and realized, that overseeding this spring is not neccessary, but fertilizing is, as can be seen in a photo. It was thinn a month ago, but now it's thick. And I drank a beer, becacuse it's sunday and monday and tuesday we have public holidays. Cheers.
Any ideas how to speed up the greening of the newly seeded part? I geva it a dose of fertilizer allready, but I'm not sure if it is going as it was suppose to be.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Nothing! I threw my back yesterday moving the picnic table across the yard. Its a double sized table and I didnt wait for help lol


----------



## ericgautier

Spot sprayed weeds, spread Mag-i-cal and setup diy sprinkler setup.


----------



## wardconnor

GrassDaddy said:


> I came home to see tire track through the slope reno. You know the steep part of the hill I've been trying to grow grass on. At the end of the tire track was the wife's car..


Hey GrassDaddy check out what I came home to on April 29, 2015 when I was trying to grow grass. I know your pain


----------



## Redtenchu

:shocked:
:shocked:
:shocked:
:shocked:


----------



## GrassDaddy

OK that is way worse lol


----------



## Mightyquinn

That totally sucks!!! Was it the truck in the picture? Are they going to fix it for you?


----------



## wardconnor

Yeah it was that truck. That happened in April 2015.

Yeah they paid me like 350$ for doing that. It was a win for me because I just regrade it and re planted it. It grew fine even through the summer.

Yeah I grew/planted grass in the spring and It did indeed grow and the world kept on turning. There is indeed more than one way of doing things.


----------



## ericgautier

ward, what is your HOC during the summer months?


----------



## wardconnor

ericgautier said:


> ward, what is your HOC during the summer months?


When I am reel mowing with the TGM1000 I have kept it at .75 . I kept at that height pretty much all last year in that section in my profile picture. This year I want to try out 5/8 (.625) or .5 early then possibly creep it up to .75. I do not want to go over .75

I mow the back with the reel and or the rotary. My HHR16 rotary is set up to around .8 or .9 or so with some washer lowering mods. When I mow with rotary I get the yellowing on the tips.

I find that its okay to mow the cool season KBG PRG mix that low as long as it gets enough water. I water more that I should which drives my wife crazy. I find if I go like 3 or more days without watering then it starts to slide into dormancy. I am also in a very dry desert climate. Humidity level is very low. I prefer the dry heat because I grew up here and am used to it.

THIS IS ALL CONTRARY TO POPULAR OPINION with a cool season lawn. If a golf coarse can do it then why cant homeowners?


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> THIS IS ALL CONTRARY TO POPULAR OPINION with a cool season lawn. If a golf coarse can do it then why cant homeowners?


Ha, you clearly have no idea what you are doing. :lol:

Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## j4c11

wardconnor said:


> THIS IS ALL CONTRARY TO POPULAR OPINION with a cool season lawn. If a golf coarse can do it then why cant homeowners?


As long as you're willing and able to deal with the consequences of cutting so short(e.g shallow roots), sure you can. How does the bluegrass respond to the low HOC? Do you notice increased lateral growth?


----------



## wardconnor

j4c11 said:


> Do you notice increased lateral growth?


Lateral growth is crazy. The turf is super dense and thick. Way thicker than any long cut lawn I see with friends and neighbors. you can not easily see soil if you move blades aside. I am probably going to be thinning it out soon with verticutter soon.


----------



## ales_gantar

A photo from yesterday. At noot there was only bare soil, but late in the afternoon I saw this. <3
At cca 50% germination according to growing degree days.


Today it was much fuller. I could see the grass from 15 meters (err ... 50 feet?)



And the slope is probably getting its first cut tomorrow.



I watered.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Niiiice!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Mowed at 2in. Its only been 4 days but it needed it. Every time its a bit thicker!


----------



## ericgautier

GrassDaddy said:


> Mowed at 2in. Its only been 4 days but it needed it. Every time its a bit thicker!


You going to try a PGR this year?

My backyard could use it now, while the Blueberry mono is still lagging behind (I think another week or so). Both have not been fed yet this spring.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Nope! I work from home in the basement. I'd love to mow every day if I could lol


----------



## j4c11

Mowed and sprayed FAS on my front lawn. Sprayed propiconazole and mesotrione on my 3 week old back reno. It's so great having a battery powered sprayer.


----------



## HoosierHound

Mowed and milo today. j4c11, what sprayer do you have?


----------



## j4c11

Chapin 20V :thumbup:


----------



## ales_gantar

The First Mowing 🎉
And the sprouting seeds.
I guess the seeds were deep enough and were not washed away.


----------



## HoosierHound

:clapping:


----------



## wardconnor

Ales

Congrats. That is always a great feeling.


----------



## ales_gantar

Thank you.
Any ideas for a fertilizer to harden it?


----------



## wardconnor

Ales
I have an area that I seeded last fall that I am trying to get to thicken up. I think @GrassDaddy could better answer your question. I do not tend to follow general lawn rules but what I am doing is a light fertilization of urea or ammonium sulfate every 2 or 3 weeks. Like .5 lb (226 g) per 1000 sq ft. possibly even less on the weight in grams. I never weigh my fert. I just put it down and see if its coming out of the spreader at a good rate. I know..... I am evil for breaking the rules. :twisted: It seems to work out just fine.

Do not feed baby grass until its like 5 weeks old or so and mowed a time or two. You risk killing/burning it as its fragile in its infancy.


----------



## ales_gantar

@wardconnor
Thank you.
I gave it some starter fertilizer about 2 weeks ago. It was realy soft when I mowed it, and I am not comfortable walking on it yet. Any suggestions regarding mowing height?


----------



## wardconnor

2 to 3 inches early on then higher as it get hotter. I personally would just mow it at the same height your mowing your other grass.


----------



## ales_gantar

I am concerned about the seeds still sprouting under new grass. I am afraid that the grass is not hard (??) enough to withstand being so long. And I don't want to mow short, because I can't mow every 3 days. Damn those parameters.


----------



## j4c11

I like to cut young grass to 2" for the first 3-4 mowing sessions, as it encourages tillering and also prevents the(usually weak) young grass from laying over. It also makes damage less likely if you have to walk on it. Then gradually increase the mowing height.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Don't stress too much about the heights and perfection. Remember, people who care a lot less about lawns than you have done it ;-)

I personally use a manual reel mower on the baby grass because it's gentler on it. As friends/family, surely someone bought one at some point thinking "it'd be fun" and then realized it's not so fun on tall thick cool season lawns. I found a friend who was excited to give it to me lol

As for fertilizer, if you put some down at seed down then I'd wait a bit more. Once you've had to mow it a few times, then you can start spoon feeding it. It's up to you if you want to do synthetic or milorganite. I did straight up urea in the fall and basically started out putting it down at the lowest setting possible on my spreader and putting some out weekly.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Today I did some weed wicking, plugging, and sprayed bacteria on the trees/bushes to kill all the catepillars. The gypsy moths ate something like 40% of the forests last year, and this year it's suppose to be worse. So much so that politicians are now asking the governor to do something about it. Cuz you know, they could ask the moths to leave... =P (in today's culture, I doubt the public would be ok with a crop duster hitting the entire state haha)


----------



## ericgautier

Ales, congrats!

I was just reviewing my notes from my last years reno...

15 days after seed down, I did a light app of Urea (.33lbs/k) to be exact. Then did another Urea app (same amount) 7 days later. The following week, I increased the amount to .5lbs/k, then the next week to 1lb/k. I then followed the aggressive fertilizer program.

My first cut was 28 days after seed down. HOC was at 1.5". Then slowly upped the height as the grass matured.


----------



## wardconnor

Today I finished the sprinkler zone. Man that took a while. I just need to hook up the wiring to the timer clock. I also mowed with the rotary to suck up a bunch of rocks, pebbles, and dirt from the trenching.

The next step is sand and leveling. Need to get on that very quickly or will have to mow again. I like to apply the sand when the lawn is as short as possible.


----------



## Pete1313

wardconnor said:


>


Nice job, looks clean! Did you use any other tool/technique besides a shovel, rake, broom to get all the soil back in the trench?


----------



## Pete1313

Cleaned and backlapped the cutting units. Faced the bedknives, adjusted bedknife to reel, checked front roller parallel to bedknife, and set bench HOC down from 1 1/16" to 1". Hope the old NoMix can handle it. Smoothness wise, the yard will handle it, but these old cultivars are starting to get mad at me..  1 month of cutting and about 15hrs on the cutting units. So far everything looks perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy

Put down bay state and serenade


----------



## wardconnor

Pete1313 said:


> Nice job, looks clean! Did you use any other tool/technique besides a shovel, rake, broom to get all the soil back in the trench?


Thanks. It was a ton of work. I left the trenches a little bit low because there was so many rocks. I plan on top dressing with sand here in the next day or 2.

I only used conventional methods to back fill the trench. Rake, shovel, and a broom. The trench was open for about 10 or so days which caused some yellowing on the turf which should recover soon. I can only do yard stuff on nights and weekends. Imagine that.


----------



## ales_gantar

Thanks for the tips.

I watered and measured. I'm going to getsome edges made on saturday and onehas to measure before ordering.


----------



## Pete1313

Hand watered a few new plants and flowers in the front.

Admired glyphosate doing its thing on the soon to be new mulch area under the trampoline and swing set.


----------



## Ware

^^^ That's going to look good. :nod:


----------



## J_nick

Pete1313 said:


> Hand watered a few new plants and flowers in the front.
> 
> Admired glyphosate doing its thing on the soon to be new mulch area under the trampoline and swing set.


Beautiful place you got there Pete :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313

Ware said:


> ^^^ That's going to look good. :nod:


Thanks!



J_nick said:


> Beautiful place you got there Pete :thumbup:


Thanks! The outside is definitely a work in progress. After this being our 4th home since 2010, the family and I are excited to finally call this our forever home!


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Hi all, first post. I didn't do anything with the lawn today, but I did bring home a pull behind broadcast spreader someone tossed out. Tomorrow is fun on the lawn day.


----------



## ericgautier

Big area to mulch.  But should look good, Pete!


----------



## Ware

Grizzly Adam said:


> Hi all, first post. I didn't do anything with the lawn today, but I did bring home a pull behind broadcast spreader someone tossed out. Tomorrow is fun on the lawn day.


Welcome! Glad you found us!


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Ware said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, first post. I didn't do anything with the lawn today, but I did bring home a pull behind broadcast spreader someone tossed out. Tomorrow is fun on the lawn day.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! Glad you found us!
Click to expand...

Thanks, glad to be here.


----------



## Pete1313

ericgautier said:


> Big area to mulch.  But should look good, Pete!


Thanks! I am not looking forward to the mulch bill this year. I have ~7500sq ft of beds with this addition being 1000sq ft of that. I tried to keep the area as small as possible, but was needed in my opinion. It was very hard to get the triplex in there to mow and the area added a significant amount of edging. It will make things look alot cleaner and is already saving me alot of time in maintenance.


----------



## Pete1313

Grizzly Adam said:


> Hi all, first post. I didn't do anything with the lawn today, but I did bring home a pull behind broadcast spreader someone tossed out. Tomorrow is fun on the lawn day.


Welcome! Congrats on the find! What brand spreader is it and condition?


----------



## j4c11

Didn't do anything with my lawn today, unfortunately. My wife had other plans. Went to Lowe's and some dude was dragging out a 50lb bag of KY31. Wrong seed, wrong time of the year. Maybe he's doing a pasture.


----------



## wardconnor

I'm working on a sand project.


----------



## Redtenchu

wardconnor said:


> I'm working on a sand project.


Any chance you time lapped that for us?


----------



## Pete1313

wardconnor said:


> I'm working on a sand project.


Nice!


----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a sand project.
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you time lapped that for us?
Click to expand...

Not this time. I wanted to but I was racing against the clock. I left it unfinished in the dark. I need to get the spread out picture this morning (updated in previous post). When I started to spread it out it was basically dark.

No need to worry though I want to get more sand for this and other sections of the lawn. I'll make the video then.


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Pete1313 said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, first post. I didn't do anything with the lawn today, but I did bring home a pull behind broadcast spreader someone tossed out. Tomorrow is fun on the lawn day.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! Congrats on the find! What brand spreader is it and condition?
Click to expand...

Its a craftsman, has a few cracks at the top of the hopper and needs some lubrication. It should do nicely.


----------



## wardconnor

J_nick said:


> Beautiful place you got there Pete :thumbup:


I agree. Looks very nice


----------



## Pete1313

Grizzly Adam said:


> Its a craftsman, has a few cracks at the top of the hopper and needs some lubrication. It should do nicely.


Nice! :thumbsup:



wardconnor said:


> I agree. Looks very nice


Thanks!


----------



## ericgautier

wardconnor said:


> I'm working on a sand project.


Wow, good stuff!

Do you need to mow the turf as low as you can before doing this?


----------



## wardconnor

ericgautier said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a sand project.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, good stuff!
> 
> Do you need to mow the turf as low as you can before doing this?
Click to expand...

Yeah. I mowed the day before to like 3/4 or so with my modified lowest setting on my rotary. Best to get it as low as possible. My turf is used to getting mowed that low so it was not to terrible looking scalp wise.


----------



## ales_gantar

It started with: "go pick up the kids at the kindergarden." And finished with mowing, mowing short on a part of the lawn, dethatching, overseeding, fertilizing and watering. I really need to level the lawn. And I watered.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Today I'm watching the backyard flood. We were supposed to get 1in today and 2-3 tonight. Seems to me we already got 2-3 lol


----------



## GrassDaddy

After checking Wunderground our area has gotten 1-4 so far. The way it's been raining while driving it's a HUGE downpour - then nothing - then HUGE downpour so I'm led to believe the 3 and 4's are accurate lol


----------



## ales_gantar

@grassdaddy are you worried about seeds washing away, or has it allready germinated?


----------



## ericgautier

ales_gantar said:


> It started with: "go pick up the kids at the kindergarden." And finished with mowing, mowing short on a part of the lawn, dethatching, overseeding, fertilizing and watering. I really need to level the lawn. And I watered.


sounds like a good day to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Just got done mowing, about to head back out with some borax and trimec.


----------



## GrassDaddy

ales_gantar said:


> @grassdaddy are you worried about seeds washing away, or has it allready germinated?


The tackifier is holding it all together


----------



## j4c11

Cut the grass.









My neighbor doesn't believe in mowing.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Well it makes yours stand out more!


----------



## Redtenchu

J4c11, looks amazing!


----------



## Pete1313

Busy lawn day today. Started the morning with a mow. Dropped the bench HOC down to 1.0" and the yard handled it well, No scalping. Then took a drive to my local ConservFS to start getting the ball rolling on my yearly supplies. Picked up some gypsum and milo, ordered SOP a MAP, and talked about some topdressing ideas for the reno. Looks like it is going to be peat moss however since the other options are significantly more expensive. Wanted to try the covergrow tackifier mulch but is 2x the cost of peat. Then went to the rental store to reserve a trencher for next friday. Came home and dropped 1200 lbs of gypsum on the lawn.



Finished the day with getting 1 of the 7 irrigation zones up and running. Replaced 7 old hunter "g" type heads with pgp-adj and replaced a couple broken risers. Watered 1/7th of the gypsum in. 



sitting on the deck, watching the sprinklers run.. For the first time I said to myself "This thing (the reno) is actually going to happen this year!"


----------



## wardconnor

j4c11 said:


> Cut the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor doesn't believe in mowing.


👍👌


----------



## j4c11

Redtenchu said:


> J4c11, looks amazing!


Thank you, I try :thumbup:



Pete1313 said:


> Picked up some gypsum and milo, ordered SOP a MAP, and talked about some topdressing ideas for the reno. Looks like it is going to be peat moss however since the other options are significantly more expensive.


I have been using clippings from scalping and dethatching the lawn for the past 3 years as top dressing for the seed. Scalp, rake, dethatch, rake, spread seed, put all the thatch and clippings back on top. It's usually all gone in 3-4 weeks with all the starter fertilizer, melts right into the ground.


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> sitting on the deck, watching the sprinklers run.. For the first time I said to myself "This thing (the reno) is actually going to happen this year!"


You sure? Looks good already! :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313

ericgautier said:


> You sure? Looks good already! :thumbup:


Thanks E.G., but up close you would agree with me. There are big fine fescue patches, intermixed shiny rye and wider blade bluegrass, the nasty clump of old school fescue here and there. It is also starting to get a stemmy/coarse feeling under foot now that it is getting cut closer. It is definitely not low mow bewitched.


----------



## Pete1313

j4c11 said:


> Cut the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor doesn't believe in mowing.


Looking good! :thumbup: 
For some reason I like the lawn with the "deep rough" in the background!


----------



## wardconnor

The sand has pretty much melted down into the turf. Did some more dragging, raking, sweeping with the broom, etc. It's hard work but very rewarding. My neighbors think I'm crazy and a business associate told me that that I need to go get my head examined. I told him that I already did at the suggestion from another business associate last year. They said my head is fine.

Before. Day 1









During. Day 2









After. Day 2









I think I need my own lawn journal thread.


----------



## Pete1313

So smooth! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ales_gantar

Nice!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Looking Great Conner!!!!! Can't wait to see it once it all grows back through.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Pete1313 said:


> Wanted to try the covergrow tackifier mulch but is 2x the cost of peat.


You can purchase tackifier in dry form, and apply to the peat moss. I did this on my spring reno and we've had at least 6 inches of rain and no movement of peat moss. The $20 bottle will do an acre.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> ...I think I need my own lawn journal thread.


 :nod:


----------



## GrassDaddy

I like the lawn journal for the projects and important steps and this thread for the more routine stuff. that way you can go back and see when the last time you put down milo or mowed


----------



## Grizzly Adam

We are having a free cleanup in town so I got a lot of random junk off the lawn and got the stall of the garage cleared out.


----------



## j4c11

Applied fertilizer + ferrous sulfate and sprayed trinexapac-ethyl at 0.35oz/K on my front lawn. I have a renovation going on in the back, today it got its second haircut and another dose of Tenacity to keep weeds under control.


----------



## ericgautier

Trim, edge and mowed @2.5". Plenty of growth in the backyard. I plan to start a PGR treatment on the backyard tomorrow. The Blueberry front/sides reno is not there yet on growth. Will wait another week or two before starting a PGR on it.


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Time to clean out the rest of the garage and start setting up Lawn HQ!


----------



## ales_gantar

I put a tin edge around a young vine in, seeded and leveled around in and that's it.


----------



## ericgautier

ales_gantar, edge looks good!


----------



## ericgautier

Dropped 225 lbs of OceanGro (5 bags). Then a quick light rain came thru after I was finished. Talk about timing. Few hours later, the sun came out and I was able to spray the PGR on the backyard. Good lawn day. :thumbup:


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Got the garage all cleaned up and finished getting some lumber and whatnot away from the buildings. Pull trees that were beginning to sprout in the foubdation.


----------



## GrassDaddy

mowed! I might move up to 2.5in


----------



## Pete1313

Spent the day using marker paint and drawing lines and Xs all over the yard. I first drew on paper where all the sprinklers should go if I designed the system from scratch. I then went out to the yard and marked where old ones need to be moved and where new ones need to be added. I then made a parts list of what I need. 1000ft of poly pipe, fittings, clamps.. I took off next Friday and Monday if needed. After spending countless hours searching for lost valves, getting in touch with the original owners who installed the system in the mid 90's and haven't lived here in over a decade, and upgrading the well pump, I'm really looking forward to getting this system that hasn't been used in 10 years back up and running!


----------



## ales_gantar

I watched Grassdaddy's video on mowing often to thicken the grass and have a question; does it work on ryegrass, or only on kentucky bluegrass?

Photos of recent seeding.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I'm not sure on that one. The tips being cut cause the grass to thicken, but I don't know if that is KBG only or all types of grass.


----------



## j4c11

ales_gantar said:


> I watched Grassdaddy's video on mowing often to thicken the grass and have a question; does it work on ryegrass, or only on kentucky bluegrass?


Cutting often encourages tillering in most clumping grasses. In KBG, it also encourages spreading via rhizomes. So yes, mowing will encourage rygrass to thicken via tillering, but KBG has additional spreading mechanisms that increase density.

By the way, perennial ryegrass is allelopathic. If you have a mix of ryegrass and KBG, there will be little to no KBG left in about a year.


----------



## ales_gantar

In 2015 I used a mix that is widely avaliable and packaged by a Slovenian company, that has fescue, ryegrass and kentucky bluegrass. Last year I bought seeds with a new variety of PRG, http://www.barenbrug.com/rpr-regenerating-perennial-rye-grass which is suppose to act as poa pratensis. Kentucky bluegrass. This year I wanted to overseed wih pure kentucky bluegrass, but pure kentucky bluegrass is sold in Austria, not here, and I never took the time to go and get it, so I bought a mixture with 50% ryegrass and 50% kentucky bluegrass, but only 1kg to try it. After that I found an article about alelopathy. And now I'm buying pure PRG, as it is the only one that I know will survive in the grass crowd. I want to tkicken it, and am looking for ways to do it and I am a bit afraid that I'll have bare spots after/if kentucky bluegrass dies. I'll try mowing a step shorter, which is around 4cm until summer kicks in.


----------



## ericgautier

Scoped up a decently priced used RedMax HEZ2450S edger today. That should complete my equipment for now. Didn't have time to play with it today though. I'll go through it this weekend and replace the spark plug, change the gas that is on it now and check/clean the air filter. Maybe run some seafoam on it as well.


----------



## wardconnor

Today I mowed with my rotary in the section I did the leveling with the sand. 
Sucked up some sand with mower. Yesterday I put down urea and irrigated.


----------



## kds

Re-edged the sidewalk and driveway. I even did the street side of that grass strip between the street and the sidewalk. Crispy lines.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Today I mowed with my rotary in the section I did the leveling with the sand.
> Sucked up some sand with mower. Yesterday I put down urea and irrigated.


I like how you can switch to rotary as needed. Rotary usually means you've thrown in the towel with _reel low bermuda_.


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I mowed with my rotary in the section I did the leveling with the sand.
> Sucked up some sand with mower. Yesterday I put down urea and irrigated.
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you can switch to rotary as needed. Rotary usually means you've thrown in the towel with _reel low bermuda_.
Click to expand...

Ha ha. 
Yeah I prefer to reel mow but really do not want to sacrifice my reel. Between the sand and the irrigation project, I have either sand or small rocks everywhere from the irrigation trench and drag device. The rotary vacuums up the rocks and pebbles.

Who would win in a sand and pebbles vs a reel match up? The sand and pebbles always win that battle. Thus the rotary.

Either way..... I love mowing the lawn.


----------



## wardconnor

j4c11 said:


> By the way, perennial ryegrass is allelopathic. If you have a mix of ryegrass and KBG, there will be little to no KBG left in about a year.


YIKES, i planted a pure Kbg mix about 3 years ago. About 1.5 years ago I introduced perennial ryegrass, which I LOVE, into the mix. This is interesting that you say this. I guess time will tell.

Rye grass is like a sexy showy grass IMO. It's shiny and glistens. Beautiful grass IMO.


----------



## wardconnor

I mowed with reel today in one section. Can not really see stripes in this picture. I also seeded in the irrigation trenches that are covered with sand. Top dressed seed with peat moss.











J_nick said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: that's a lot of rock
Click to expand...

Yeah that rocky soil was the reason I made this a few years ago. Sorry no video of it in action. I have since disassembled it.


----------



## Ware

^^^ Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313

I know I like to build things, but WOW! That definitely took some effort Ward. Neat! :thumbsup:


----------



## J_nick

Impressive :thumbup:


----------



## ales_gantar

I mowed!!1
The grass is very dense at the newest part, and Still a bit pale. I'll give it a bit fertilizer tomorrow (like Milorganite, but from chicken poop), and again in 5 days, but a regular mineral fertilizer. And I'll probably spray with iron.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Sharpened the blades. Got a $10 angle grinder and a flap disc from harbor freight, works better than the grinding wheel..


----------



## j4c11

GrassDaddy said:


> Sharpened the blades. Got a $10 angle grinder and a flap disc from harbor freight, works better than the grinding wheel..


That's what I use as well. I get mine sharp enough that I can slice tomatoes with them


----------



## Pete1313

Told the old Northern Mix that it's days are numbered! Thanks Drew at Seedsuperstore! :thumbsup:


----------



## j4c11

Pete1313 said:


> Told the old Northern Mix that it's days are numbered! Thanks Drew at Seedsuperstore! :thumbsup:


You sure you're ready for a KBG monostand? It can get a little nerve wrecking :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn

I've never seeded but having seed that is only 4 months old can't be a bad thing!! I'm sure it will look amazing once it grows in and you get the reel mower on it.


----------



## Redtenchu

Congrats Pete, can't wait to see!


----------



## GrassDaddy

wow!! take lots of photos!!


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> Told the old Northern Mix that it's days are numbered! Thanks Drew at Seedsuperstore! :thumbsup:


:thumbup: :thumbup:

Can't wait to see this!


----------



## Pete1313

j4c11 said:


> You sure you're ready for a KBG monostand? It can get a little nerve wrecking :lol:


I'm ready!!



Mightyquinn said:


> I've never seeded but having seed that is only 4 months old can't be a bad thing!! I'm sure it will look amazing once it grows in and you get the reel mower on it.


Fresh seed is definitely a good thing.. Alot of planning, preparation, and patience. Im Excited!



Redtenchu said:


> Congrats Pete, can't wait to see!


Thanks!



GrassDaddy said:


> wow!! take lots of photos!!


Will do!


ericgautier said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to see this!


Me too! :lol:

Had a conversation with Drew before making my purchase. He answered all my questions and assured me that it was the quality I was looking for. Same cultivar I used back in 2014.

This weekend I will be busy with resurrecting the irrigation. After that is done, I am going to take some time and put together a renovation thread of the things I've done so far, and the things yet to do.


----------



## Ware

Looking forward to this. :nod:


----------



## j4c11

One of the things I've found very useful over the years and years of renovations is to take some of the seed and germinate it in a container full of soil. Preferably transparent so you can see what's going on. It gives you great information on how long it takes to germinate(so you don't sit there wondering if you did something wrong), what the germination windows is (so you know about when it's done), and also how it behaves post-germination - like does it do a lot of root growth before top growth, or a lot of root growth before top growth(so you don't panic if it sprouts and pouts).


----------



## Pete1313

j4c11 said:


> One of the things I've found very useful over the years and years of renovations is to take some of the seed and germinate it in a container full of soil. Preferably transparent so you can see what's going on. It gives you great information on how long it takes to germinate(so you don't sit there wondering if you did something wrong), what the germination windows is (so you know about when it's done), and also how it behaves post-germination - like does it do a lot of root growth before top growth, or a lot of root growth before top growth(so you don't panic if it sprouts and pouts).


Good tip! :thumbsup:


----------



## wardconnor

Pete. As a grass nerd I look forward to seeing the work you put in and the results of your efforts.

How do we get Drew on this forum? I hear he has a 5000 sqft bent lawn. Read that elsewhere (not the evil site.) Or...... Is he already here in disguise?

I would like to see pictures of his lawn and get his insight.


----------



## j4c11

Yeah, maybe he can do a special 20% coupon for TLF members with 68 posts or more.


----------



## ales_gantar

Tossed 0,40 qm of soil and sieved (??) it. And took pictures.


----------



## GrassDaddy

That's looking really nice!


----------



## ales_gantar

Thank you.


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Put down some fert with iron this morning, still getting it watered in. Got forms around the sidewalk and curb so I can repair cement. Oh, and I installed a cup holder from a couch in the fender of the Craftsman.


----------



## J_nick

Grizzly Adam said:


> Oh, and I installed a cup holder from a couch in the fender of the Craftsman.


 :thumbup: for your ice cold Dr Peppers of course :lol:


----------



## Grizzly Adam

J_nick said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I installed a cup holder from a couch in the fender of the Craftsman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: for your ice cold Dr Peppers of course :lol:
Click to expand...

I made sure it was big enough to hold a 32 ounce powerade.


----------



## HoosierHound

Mowed and spread some top soil on some low areas.


----------



## j4c11

Mowed (attempted a diamond pattern), sprayed FAS and propiconazole. Yep, used blue dye so I can ahem see where I'm spraying.
It was cloudy today so couldn't get a nice pic with the stripes, I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## ericgautier

Rained out today. Hoping to get a mow in tomorrow and start Serenade apps.


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Put down some sevin flea and tick control.


----------



## GrassDaddy

j4c11 said:


> Mowed (attempted a diamond pattern), sprayed FAS and propiconazole. Yep, used blue dye so I can ahem see where I'm spraying.
> It was cloudy today so couldn't get a nice pic with the stripes, I'll try tomorrow.


haha I may have to use it to enhance my stripes =P


----------



## ericgautier

Was able to edge, trim and mow in between the isolated rain we had today.

It was my first time using a stick edger and yeah... I definitely need some practice. lol. I'll try again next week when I'm not fighting for time to get it done. But overall, definitely liking how it edges compared to just using my string trimmer.

The Blueberry monostand, I think, is still not in spring flush mode. I'm not cutting much @2.5" and the last mow was 8 days ago. Either it is still snoozing or I need to feed it more.

The backyard, which I sprayed PGR 7 days ago has plenty of growth. It probably would have been a double cut if I didn't spray that PGR though.

Serenade also went down @4oz/k.

:thumbup:


----------



## j4c11

I didn't really do anything on the lawn today, but it was a beautiful day so I snapped a couple pictures.





I have a feeling it's going to be all downhill from here. Next week all 90s.


----------



## wardconnor

I lowered my HOC to .700 and mowed. 
On Saturday I created this flower bed around the trees. Planted perennials. I also spread N and grub killer in granular form.


----------



## ericgautier

wardconnor, looking good! Are those double wide?


----------



## GrassDaddy

wow!!


----------



## wardconnor

ericgautier said:


> wardconnor, looking good! Are those double wide?


Yes these are double wide stripes. Like lagerman I love it. Wish I had a triplex



GrassDaddy said:


> wow!!


Go low and heads turn. Do it.


----------



## ericgautier

wardconnor said:


> Yes these are double wide stripes. Like lagerman I love it. Wish I had a triplex


Thanks! Found a local seller with a few GM1000s and GM1600s. Debating which one I want. I love my 48" and how quickly I can mow with it.

On a side note, if I want to mow at 1/1.25" w/ the GM and I'm currently at 2.5".. do I need to mow lower first before using the GM?


----------



## wardconnor

ericgautier said:


> ..... GM and I'm currently at 2.5".. do I need to mow lower first before using the GM?


Yeah if you want to go reel low you will need to start training your lawn to live comfortably at that short height. If you plan to reel mow then start going lower with your rotary. It is going to look bad at first with a lot of yellowing. There is a thick canopy that is kind of thatchy rooty stuff under the green portion. I think that would be the canopy or sub canopy. You are going to be cutting into that portion. I think it may be called the crown.

I mowed a portion of the lawn last night down with the reel from about 1.25 to about .70 and it works but tends to bend over the longer blades with the front roller and some of them do not get cut. To get a better consistent cut it would have needed to be double cut but I did not because of time constraints.

The best recommendation will be to thin out the lawn to get that thick under sub layer out. I did this with my walk behind rotary with the bag and a thatch machine. My thatch machine is a Husqvarna with the delta blades reel on it. The lawn will not look great at first. You will basically need to do a lighter slimmed down version of what MQ did.

Once you get it thinned out to where you will be able to cut with the reel lower and not have it look terrible and yellowish. As you continue to reel mow that turf with thicken up tremendously with regular mowing and regular apps of N.

I mow my lawn with the TGM1000 the 1600 would be nice for that extra width. I do not always mow the back with the reel because of the time it takes.

Long story short.... if you want to mow with a Toro greens mower you can just fine. It will just take a little bit of time to train the grass. I do warn you that if you start mowing with a reel your going to start seeing all the imperfections in your lawn and the low and bumpy spots which will either drive you crazy or motivate you to make it even better. Like Ware said... reel mowers will make you sick/disease.


----------



## ericgautier

wardconnor said:


> Long story short.... if you want to mow with at Toro greens mower you can just fine. It will just take a little bit of time to train the grass. I do warn you that if you start mowing with a reel your going to start seeing all the imperfections in your lawn and the low and bumpy spots which will either drive you crazy or motivate you to make it even better. Like Ware said... reel mowers with make you sick/disease.


Thanks for the info! I do still have the Fiskars manual reel that I can use to slowly lower the HOC. The only reason why I'm stuck at 2.5" on the big mower is because the scalp wheels on the deck are stuck. I've only replace 1 out of the 4 and I needed to zawsaw the existing bolt in order to replace it. I've been lazy and have not replace the other 3.

Also another thing stopping me right now is there are some areas in the lawn, especially the backyard, that has exposed roots from my trees. The front/side yard I can probably get away with using the GM @1".


----------



## ales_gantar

I mowed at 4 cm instead of 3, fertilized heavily and watered.


----------



## GrassDaddy

thats why I don't do low, the lawn is too bumpy!


----------



## GrassDaddy

I mowed at 2.5in today


----------



## kds

Mowed my lawn and my neighbor's.


----------



## wardconnor

Mowed again tonight. Second time mowing in 2 days.


----------



## Pete1313

Looks beautiful Ward! Also good advice in regards to reel mowing to EG above. 
:thumbsup:

Finished up backfilling all the trenches yesterday for the irrigation, hooked up wiring to controller, played around running some zones from the hydrawise app. The X590 and my core busting drag setup saved the day. Without them, it would have taken forever to backfill 2000 ft of trench. Below are some pics of the drag. With the 4 suitcase weights it weighs alittle over 200lbs


----------



## Ware

^^^ Very nice custom drag. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

That is one of the sweetest drags I've ever seen!!!! :thumbup:

You need to patent that thing!


----------



## SGrabs33

Agreed with the above, that drag mat is really nice. It looks pretty simple to built but you can tell you spent the time thinking about it. Hopefully someone will be able to use your design. Question..... do you use those weights for your JD or did you have them just for this purpose? Just wondering what their designed purpose is. Thanks.


----------



## Pete1313

Thanks for the compliments on the drag. I will try and start a separate thread on it this evening. I hope it's design can help others level their lawn. Regarding the weights, they slide in to the front bracket on the lawn tractor and are used to counter balance the tractor when I have the sprayer mounted


----------



## Ware

Looks like a versatile lawn tractor...


----------



## wardconnor

pete where did you get that mesh for the drag?


----------



## Pete1313

Ware said:


> Looks like a versatile lawn tractor...


Plenty of power and a strong k72 transaxle, It gets the job done. :thumbup:



wardconnor said:


> pete where did you get that mesh for the drag?


Had it lying around from my first leveling attempt at my previous house. Got it off amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001M0HOM4/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1495038624&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=bsn+drag+mat&dpPl=1&dpID=61L504ueq5L&ref=plSrch


----------



## ericgautier

Nice work Pete! The x590 is a beast.


----------



## wardconnor

This again. Put a damper on my yard plans for tonight. Yeah it's snowing.

Boooooooooo


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/G8kHtg8o7Io


----------



## wardconnor

Yep. That's about how I feel. Mowed every day this week. Guess not today.


----------



## ericgautier

It was 94 deg here today. Ran the sprinklers a few minutes each zone to "cool" off the lawn. Kids had fun chasing and playing under the sprinklers.


----------



## J_nick

wardconnor said:


> This again. Put a damper on my yard plans for tonight. Yeah it's snowing.
> 
> Boooooooooo


It could be worse. This EF3 was 2 miles from town!


----------



## wardconnor

J_nick said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> This again. Put a damper on my yard plans for tonight. Yeah it's snowing.
> 
> Boooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse. This EF3 was 2 miles from town!
Click to expand...

Yeah that's worse for sure.


----------



## GrassDaddy

And here I thought getting stuck in beach traffic was bad =P


----------



## ales_gantar

Fertilized a few days ago with 1,2 the recomended rate of mixed quick/slow release fertilizer, and put 80% of recomended rate of Milorganite like fertilizer, and the lawn is super green, but I do have a few (10) burned spots on my lawn. So I water to wash the fertilizer into the soil.
I realy need to calibrate my drop spreader.
And I'm having a parking dock installed, which will make me do a bit more seeding around the edges before summer heat kicks in.


----------



## GrassDaddy

mowed and applied soap/yucca. looks wicked awesome!


----------



## Pete1313

Agreed.. It does look wicked awesome!


----------



## j4c11

Sprayed trinexapac-ethyl @ 0.33oz/K and propiconazole @ 1oz/K. With the heat wave coming through this week the grass hasn't really grown at all, so no mowing.


----------



## ericgautier

@grasssdaddy filling in nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Sprayed Serenade @4oz/k.


----------



## GrassDaddy

finished edging the tree. did some plugging and upgraded my stripe kit after it broke during the week


----------



## ericgautier

Mowed @2.5". Blueberry monostand is finally growing. Will start spraying PGR next week.

Dropped OceanGro (225lbs). The smell of Serenade and OceanGro combo is awesome. I'm sure people walking by will have this face :? LOL.

Since we are getting rain tomorrow, decided to drop SOP (@2lbs/k) as well. Good lawn day. :thumbup:


----------



## ales_gantar

I mowed yesterday, and am not sure, if I mowed too high, because it looks like it needs a mow today.
I was doing some work on the mower and I am not sure, if I mowed higher than usual, or the fertilizer and rain are realy doing their jobs.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Should have mowed today lol i didn't realize rain was in the forecast all this week..


----------



## ericgautier

Loaded a new grease tube on the grease gun and went to town on the eXmark. Did 4 of the 7 fittings. I'll finish the rest this weekend.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Mowed at 3in.. i see a faint stripe!


----------



## Pete1313

Looks good grassdaddy! :thumbup:

Mulch was delivered today, guess I have my weekend planned.










Counting down The weeks until I kill the lawn. About 5 weeks away and seed down in about 11 weeks.


----------



## ericgautier

Pete, that is a whole lot of mulch. LOL. Those 5 weeks can't come soon enough.


----------



## ericgautier

GrassDaddy said:


> Mowed at 3in.. i see a faint stripe!


Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313

ericgautier said:


> Those 5 weeks can't come soon enough.


Can't wait, I'm excited! All the big tasks will be done after this weekend and I can slow down a bit and start focusing on the reno and playing with the irrigation.

Played baseball on the lawn with the kids tonight. Noticed some powdery mildew in spots. Lawn has stayed wet for about 4 days straight due to cool/wet weather. Haven't mowed with the reel in a couple weeks since I brought alot of rocks to the surface when trenching for irrigation. Rocks are almost all cleaned up. Will hopefully reel mow again this weekend. I miss it.


----------



## ericgautier

Rain, rain go away... :lol:

Third week in a row that I'll probably have to spray Serenade on the lawn. Thank god for the 20v. :thumbup:

Anyone know if I can tank mix PGR w/ Serenade?


----------



## ales_gantar

I mowed.
❤


----------



## Pete1313

ericgautier said:


> Anyone know if I can tank mix PGR w/ Serenade?


I wouldn't risk it. Hard to tell if the chemical PGR will harm the serenade.


----------



## Redtenchu

Pete1313 said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if I can tank mix PGR w/ Serenade?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't risk it. Hard to tell if the chemical PGR will harm the serenade.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Redtenchu

ales_gantar said:


> I mowed.
> ❤


That looks amazing!


----------



## wardconnor

Mowed and striped 7500 ft out of my 20k at .700

I put too much urea down. I did it on purpose. I'm trying to get it to spread and fill in some weak and bare spots. It's not burned but holy smokes, that grass is growing fast. Mowed yesterday, today, and probably tomorrow.

Waiting for PGR to get here.


----------



## Pete1313

wardconnor said:


> Mowed and striped 7500 ft out of my 20k at .700
> 
> Waiting for PGR to get here.


Ward, I am amazed at what you have accomplished without a PGR! :thumbsup: it is going to be your new best friend. I see .500" HOC on your near future!


----------



## Pete1313

Redtenchu said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mowed.
> ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing!
Click to expand...

+1 :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy

Came home "from work" (I work from home, but today was out LOL) to find rust and some other disease at the front step. Not sure what I'm gonna do about that spot, the kids water the strawberry plants in a pot on the front step so that area is always wet. And then when you walk out the house your first step is on the rust spot so I imagine everyone will be tracking it around the lawn.

So I guess I'll be applying Serenade tomorrow heavier than last time lol


----------



## ericgautier

Was home this morning but lawn was too wet to mow. So I trimmed the bushes and hedges

Lawn still looks good though. Loving the even growth pattern.

Hopefully lawn is dry tomorrow so I can mow.


----------



## kds

It's raining again. Projects that need to get done: mowing, trimming, RoundUp some errant grass and weeds in the rear, weed the front flowerbeds, mulch the front flowerbeds, put rock in a weird area between the front steps and the driveway...


----------



## wardconnor

Mowed and put down PGR


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Mowed and put down PGR


WOW! :shocked:


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed and put down PGR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! :shocked:
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware. It looks the best this time of year. As well as in the fall.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Jealous! Of the grass and the sun!


----------



## LIgrass

wardconnor said:


> Mowed and put down PGR


Sweet :thumbup: ! I remember this lawn from the other forum. What do you think is the dominant grass in your mix, the PRG or KBG? PRG is really nice. I'm growing some here and it's performing better than expected.


----------



## ericgautier

wardconnor said:


> Mowed and put down PGR


My lawn wants to be like that when it grows up. LOL. That is amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Very impressive WC!


----------



## wardconnor

Thanks guys. This is the result of hours and hours and years of work. You all know that though.



LIgrass said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed and put down PGR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet :thumbup: ! I remember this lawn from the other forum. What do you think is the dominant grass in your mix, the PRG or KBG? PRG is really nice. I'm growing some here and it's performing better than expected.
Click to expand...

Yeah I did post pics of my lawn a few times on ATY. Before I was kicked off that is.

About the kbg or prg. I have that mix in front and on side. The back is a pure 4 or so blend of kbg from seed. The whole yard started as the 4 blend kbg. I was very hesitant to contaminate the pure KBG for the longest time.

I decided to go low with a reel and a grass seed expert agrontec recommend PRG to mix in. I was thinking something else at first and he talked me into just PRG. I went for it and overseeded heavy, really heavy, like 80 lbs per 10k or so. Let me tell you..... It's awesome. I like it way better than the straight kbg.

The prg is like a showy shiny grass. It's a very pretty grass IMO. It shows well and stripes awesome. It also tolerates low cutting as well.

So as for what is dominant in this portion? I can't say for sure, probably the PRG. Eventually I will overseed the whole 20k heavy with the PRG blend because it's beautiful. I need to do some more leveling first. People ask me all the time what kind of grass it is and I tell them it is just kbg and prg. A guy asked me today (my house is on a bike path so a lot of people come by not in their car and want to talk) if it was bentgrass because of how short it's cut and striped. I laughed internally because it's nice but does not look like a putting green IMO.

I have the nicest lawn in town no doubt (small town) and everyone wants to know how I do it. What I tell them is it takes TIME. Your lawn or yard or anything in life is what you put into it. If you put a lot time into anything it will be nice. This includes your marriage or religion.

Sorry for the rant or long post. I do not say any of this to boast or toot my own horn. I just share so others may take something from it.

This forum is awesome and is a very helpful source of information.


----------



## Redtenchu

wardconnor said:


> I have the nicest lawn in town no doubt (small town) and everyone wants to know how I do it. What I tell them is it takes TIME. Your lawn or yard or anything in life is what you put into it. If you put a lot time into anything it will be nice. This includes your marriage or religion.
> 
> Sorry for the rant or long post. I do not say any of this to boast or toot my own horn. I just share so others may take something from it.
> 
> This forum is awesome and is a very helpful source of information.


That isn't boasting, it's the truth!


----------



## Pete1313

wardconnor said:


> Mowed and put down PGR





wardconnor said:


> Thanks guys. This is the result of hours and hours and years of work.
> 
> I have the nicest lawn in town no doubt (small town) and everyone wants to know how I do it. What I tell them is it takes TIME. Your lawn or yard or anything in life is what you put into it. If you put a lot time into anything it will be nice. This includes your marriage or religion.


It takes time, that's the truth! The lawn is looking awesome as usual and welcome to the PGR club :thumbsup: ... but can you do me a favor and share some of that sunshine because it is tough getting outside work done when it rains everyday! :lol:


----------



## ericgautier

Worked on my edging w/ a new-to-me stick edger. One more pass and it should be good.

Mowed @2.5". Then sprayed PGR.



Had plans to spray Serenade today, but forecast is calling for rain overnight into tomorrow AM so decided to wait it out. Might spray tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## wardconnor

Edges look good Eric. I would love to have one of those.


----------



## ericgautier

Thanks ward!

I've been using my string trimmer for awhile and did ok, but the blade on the edger definitely steps it up a notch. I should be able to maintain it w/ the string trimmer going forward.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yesturday I mowed the backyard KBG at 1in. My wife "likes it short" and it's in shade during the heat of the day, so I'm gonna try it out this year. I know a few people mow their KBG shorter so I figure why not try it!


----------



## ericgautier

GrassDaddy said:


> Yesturday I mowed the backyard KBG at 1in. My wife "likes it short" and it's in shade during the heat of the day, so I'm gonna try it out this year. I know a few people mow their KBG shorter so I figure why not try it!


With the Honda or reel?


----------



## ericgautier

Cracked open a new 2.5g jug of Serenade. Sprayed @4oz/k. As I was finishing up, my 3yr old opens the patio door and yells "Daddy, it's stinky in here". :lol:


----------



## GrassDaddy

@eric - with the reel. I'm OK with it because I can mow while the kids are back there and not worry about flinging objects.


----------



## j4c11

GrassDaddy said:


> Yesturday I mowed the backyard KBG at 1in. My wife "likes it short" and it's in shade during the heat of the day, so I'm gonna try it out this year. I know a few people mow their KBG shorter so I figure why not try it!


Can't wait to see how it turns out. I'm considering going short(er) as well (3" currently), but I wouldn't dare until fall. Just remember, root depth is proportional to HOC, so adjust your watering accordingly.


----------



## ericgautier

GrassDaddy said:


> @eric - with the reel. I'm OK with it because I can mow while the kids are back there and not worry about flinging objects.


I'm tempted to use the reel also to get it lower. Currently @2.5". And since I sprayed a PGR, I can probably get away with using the reel as the grass won't have that much top growth.


----------



## Pete1313

Finished up mulching all the beds. Fixed the slow main leak in one of the valve boxes that was caused by the second owners planting a tree right next to it. Had to use poly as it was too tight to try any type of pvc repair.


----------



## GrassDaddy

j4c11 said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesturday I mowed the backyard KBG at 1in. My wife "likes it short" and it's in shade during the heat of the day, so I'm gonna try it out this year. I know a few people mow their KBG shorter so I figure why not try it!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see how it turns out. I'm considering going short(er) as well (3" currently), but I wouldn't dare until fall. Just remember, root depth is proportional to HOC, so adjust your watering accordingly.
Click to expand...

I've wondered about that. I will be testing that out hehe


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> Finished up mulching all the beds. Fixed the slow main leak in one of the valve boxes that was caused by the second owners planting a tree right next to it. Had to use poly as it was too tight to try any type of pvc repair.


Looked like a good lawn day to me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pete1313

ericgautier said:


> Looked like a good lawn day to me. :mrgreen:


Looking forward to the days when I can just "Maintain" the yard. Worst part of that repair was cutting thru the root ball of that old tree. Took about 3 hours to get down to the pipes.

Over a day later and no more leaks as the flow meter has not moved at all


----------



## Ware

Pete1313 said:


> Looking forward to the days when I can just "Maintain" the yard...


Amen, but I often wonder if that's even possible for people that frequent a forum like this.


----------



## Pete1313

Ware said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the days when I can just "Maintain" the yard...
> 
> 
> 
> Amen, but I often wonder if that's even possible for people that frequent a forum like this.
Click to expand...

Probably not!


----------



## wardconnor

Mowed and put humate down. Humic acid granular form.

What causes the wash boarding with my reel mower cut?

Picture after the mow.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Mowed and put humate down. Humic acid granular form.
> 
> What causes the wash boarding with my reel mower cut?
> 
> Picture after the mow.


 :shock:


----------



## Pete1313

Ward, check out page 4 on bobbing

https://cdn2.toro.com/en/-/media/Files/Toro/Commercial/education-technical-references/service-training-guides/00076sl.ashx?la=en&hash=F803E3F8D2E86F80ED746B9289918956EE64AD87

I get it when i mow too fast or if the grass gets too long/lush between mows.


----------



## ericgautier

Decided to mow today. Will be away this weekend and looks like rain on Sunday when we come back home. HOC still @2.5".

Question: Is there anything I can put down so squirrels don't dig up the lawn?


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> Question: Is there anything I can put down so squirrels don't dig up the lawn?


I prefer CCI Standard Velocity...










:nod:


----------



## Ware

Ware said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Is there anything I can put down so squirrels don't dig up the lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer CCI Standard Velocity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:
Click to expand...

Never mind. I forgot you're in New Jersey - I suspect one or more of the items in that photo are prohibited there.


----------



## ales_gantar

Applied soap, fertilized and watered. 

I need to sharpen the blade and mow higher. On this part of the lawn.


----------



## wardconnor

Mowed again. Probably didn't need it but I like it. Mowing is fun for me.


----------



## ericgautier

ward, beautiful! :thumbup:

Did you do the same pattern?


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> Never mind. I forgot you're in New Jersey - I suspect one or more of the items in that photo are prohibited there.


I can maybe get away with a paintball gun. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

ericgautier said:


> ward, beautiful! :thumbup:
> 
> Did you do the same pattern?


Slightly different than last mowing. Probably the same as the last pic I post. Thank you Eric.

So many great looking yards on TLF.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I reel mowed the back at 1inch and electric mowed the front at 3in. Ran out of battery with 1 pass to go lol


----------



## ales_gantar

I striped!
With a drop spreader.
Two weeks ago.
Today I mowad at about 4,5 cm.


----------



## j4c11

Sprayed trinexapac-ethyl @ 0.35oz/k and propiconazole @ 1oz/K .


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> Mowed again. Probably didn't need it but I like it. Mowing is fun for me.


You figure out the washboarding issue yet?

Lawn still looks amazing regardless! :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

I wanted to apply OceanGro before the rain tonight but didn't make it on time to my local garden center. I don't usually stock up as the garden center gives a discount for 5+ bags every time you purchase it so whenever I need to apply, I just swing by and buy 5.

So, I got Milorganite today instead. Man, I thought I was used to the smell of organic ferts... but it was stinky. :lol: But good thing is I was able to fit (2) bags of Milo in the 2170 so at least it made for a quick spreading.


----------



## Jersey Devil

ericgautier said:


> I wanted to apply OceanGro before the rain tonight but didn't make it on time to my local garden center. I don't usually stock up as the garden center gives a discount for 5+ bags every time you purchase it so whenever I need to apply, I just swing by and buy 5.
> 
> So, I got Milorganite today instead. Man, I thought I was used to the smell of organic ferts... but it was stinky. :lol: But good thing is I was able to fit (2) bags of Milo in the 2170 so at least it made for a quick spreading.


I just applied OceanGro Saturday. Good stuff. I buy it at A's down the street.
My lawn is still a mess, but way better than it was when we moved in last summer.


----------



## wardconnor

Mightyquinn said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed again. Probably didn't need it but I like it. Mowing is fun for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You figure out the washboarding issue yet?
> 
> Lawn still looks amazing regardless! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

No actually according to the last time I mowed which was a while ago thanks to PGR. I lowered the rpms, with the info from Pete, and that seemed to help a little but then I was mowing slow. I mean come on people.....I've got 7500 feet in my front show section. I don't have time to putt putt along while mowing. I need to mow and go if you know what I mean.

The wash boarding seemed to be better or less if I mow perpendicular to the direction that was wash boarding. I do not favor that direction because the stripes do not show as well and I'm vain when it comes to the lawn. I think there are a handful of folks in here that can relate to that.

I'm working on a flower bed cutting in with irrigation currently so mowing has been put aside but I think I'm to the end of pushing it off. Mowing is my favorite anyway so I'm pumped for tomorrow.


----------



## ericgautier

BMS said:


> I just applied OceanGro Saturday. Good stuff. I buy it at A's down the street.
> My lawn is still a mess, but way better than it was when we moved in last summer.


Yes it is. OceanGro is my go to stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## LIgrass

ericgautier said:


> BMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just applied OceanGro Saturday. Good stuff. I buy it at A's down the street.
> My lawn is still a mess, but way better than it was when we moved in last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. OceanGro is my go to stuff. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I was in NJ at a relatives last week and picked up a couple 45lb bags of Oceangro from Ferris Farms (BoatDr from the other forum brought up the idea). Also picked up urea much cheaper than I usually get it for. It was a 15 minute detour but well worth it. I'm covered with feedings until early next spring and saved quite a bit of money. :thumbup: I wish they would export this stuff to NY. Smaller 36lb bags of Milo comes out to almost $15 after tax. With this stuff selling for around $7-8 bucks, there's plenty of profit margin to ship some out of state 1 hour away. I don't know why but it also smells less rancid to me than milo, almost like a sweet smell. My wife didn't even say anything after I put some down over the weekend. She usually notices right away when the milo goes down.


----------



## ericgautier

LIgrass said:


> I was in NJ at a relatives last week and picked up a couple 45lb bags of Oceangro from Ferris Farms (BoatDr from the other forum brought up the idea). Also picked up urea much cheaper than I usually get it for. It was a 15 minute detour but well worth it. I'm covered with feedings until early next spring and saved quite a bit of money. :thumbup: I wish they would export this stuff to NY. Smaller 36lb bags of Milo comes out to almost $15 after tax. With this stuff selling for around $7-8 bucks, there's plenty of profit margin to ship some out of state 1 hour away. I don't know why but it also smells less rancid to me than milo, almost like a sweet smell. My wife didn't even say anything after I put some down over the weekend. She usually notices right away when the milo goes down.


You were practically in my neighborhood. :mrgreen: Ferris Farms is where I go for OceanGro. I actually need to pick up Urea also so thank you for the heads up. They didn't have it in stock 2 weeks ago. :thumbup:


----------



## CH3NO2

Just an FYI - Levitts LLC in Parsipanny NJ also has OceanGro if that is convenient for you. And they have some fert blends with OceanGro in the mix. They carry most chemicals, tools and supplies as well.


----------



## ericgautier

CH3NO2 said:


> Just an FYI - Levitts LLC in Parsipanny NJ also has OceanGro if that is convenient for you. And they have some fert blends with OceanGro in the mix. They carry most chemicals, tools and supplies as well.


Looks like a nice place. :thumbup: I was just checking out their catalog online and they have ALL the stuff we could want. :ugeek:


----------



## chrismar

ericgautier said:


> CH3NO2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an FYI - Levitts LLC in Parsipanny NJ also has OceanGro if that is convenient for you. And they have some fert blends with OceanGro in the mix. They carry most chemicals, tools and supplies as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a nice place. :thumbup: I was just checking out their catalog online and they have ALL the stuff we could want. :ugeek:
Click to expand...

They certainly do! Too bad it's even further than Ferris Farms, for me. Though the mrs does work close to there. Not sure how she'd feel about a "oh, honey, can you please go pick up some SOP and tenacity from Levitts?".


----------



## GrassDaddy

I mowed using the ego in wet grass. Did just fine. Mowing every 2-3 days right now..


----------



## Hall

Not today but this Sunday I reseeded the areas I killed off with glyphosate. I had an infestation of rough stalk bluegrass


----------



## kolbasz

Hall said:


> Not today but this Sunday I reseeded the areas I killed off with glyphosate. I had an infestation of rough stalk bluegrass


Do you have to get rid of this now or can it be the end of the summer?


----------



## Nomo

GrassDaddy said:


> I mowed using the ego in wet grass. Did just fine. Mowing every 2-3 days right now..


Be careful with that Ego mower. Soon you'll be wanting to replace your Honda with one.


----------



## Jeep

Hello all, great day to you! Just joined the forum after watching the series of videos on YouTube by Grass Daddy.. started watching in the late winter to develop the plan to finally fix up our lawn here in Michigan. Between, Grass Daddy, Ryan Knorr and the LCN, learned lots of new and valuable steps to get the lawn in shape. Thank you for the videos and information... we started with lots of moss, bare spots, thin areas and tons of clover, chickweed and board leaves. We started late March with raking, pulling plus and thatching... hit the first round of fertilization in Mid-April, switching to Milorganite, based on the highly recommended experience of the DYI experts... added granulated lime and mulch with the new grass seed and topped it off with peat moss as recommended by Grass Daddy... and the results were outstanding... last week did the hand sprayer with the Ortho special mix for clover & chickweed and the J&J baby shampoo and within 6 days, the weeds starting dying out.. Now with the base in place. This week, picked up the second round of Milorganite and "throwing it down" nice and heavy.... the goal is finish the 2nd fertility application on the weekend

Thanks for all the great advice, finally getting a great looking & healthy lawn ! More work to do to get to the next level... looking forward to the forum to enable us to get the lawn, landscaping and soil healthy this season... hopefully we will be able to start "striping" soon...


----------



## ericgautier

chrismar said:


> They certainly do! Too bad it's even further than Ferris Farms, for me. Though the mrs does work close to there. Not sure how she'd feel about a "oh, honey, can you please go pick up some SOP and tenacity from Levitts?".


Well, at least those 2 items do not smell. Imagine asking her to pick up OG or Milo. :lol:


----------



## ericgautier

Jeep said:


> Hello all, great day to you!


Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:

Let's see some pics.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yes pics or it didn't happen! =P

Today I finally sprayed the spring renovation. It was driving me nuts waiting. Especially with all the "your lawn looks like crap" comments I been getting on videos. LOL I'm pretty thick skinned but you can only say ITS NEW GRASS AND CANT BE SPRAYED YET so many times lolol why do I do this?? Eh it's fun =P

I will be tackling the grassy weeds next. Just gonna go around and glyphosate with the weed wick. The good news is the good grass looks AMAZING.


----------



## ericgautier

GrassDaddy said:


> I mowed using the ego in wet grass. Did just fine. Mowing every 2-3 days right now..


I haven't mowed in 6 days. :x Luckily the grass hasn't growth much. PGR ftw. :mrgreen:


----------



## GrassDaddy

haha I like to mow, it's my only exercise


----------



## ericgautier

GrassDaddy said:


> haha I like to mow, it's my only exercise


Me too. Wish I can mow every 2-3 days...


----------



## j4c11

ericgautier said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha I like to mow, it's my only exercise
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Wish I can mow every 2-3 days...
Click to expand...

Drop some urea.


----------



## wardconnor

ericgautier said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha I like to mow, it's my only exercise
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Wish I can mow every 2-3 days...
Click to expand...

You can. Just do it anyway even if it's not needed.

I like to mow as well.


----------



## ericgautier

j4c11 said:


> Drop some urea.


PGR is keeping it at bay. I've dropped OceanGro every 2 weeks. Trying to follow "Philes Phertilizer" on the KBG reno.


----------



## ericgautier

wardconnor said:


> You can. Just do it anyway even if it's not needed.
> 
> I like to mow as well.


My schedule won't allow it. LOL.


----------



## GrassDaddy

ericgautier said:


> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop some urea.
> 
> 
> 
> PGR is keeping it at bay. I've dropped OceanGro every 2 weeks. Trying to follow "Philes Phertilizer" on the KBG reno.
Click to expand...

I have been too, and then I used urea a few days ago.. the reno loved it. I might alternate now.


----------



## chrismar

The weather and weed control stars finally aligned and I was able to get my inaugural FAS+PGR app down.

Is it just me, or are the FAS effects noticeable after just a couple of hours?


----------



## Pete1313

chrismar said:


> Is it just me, or are the FAS effects noticeable after just a couple of hours?


Not just you, I swear I can see it get darker as I stare at it... but it could be that I usually spray in the evening.


----------



## ericgautier

GrassDaddy said:


> I have been too, and then I used urea a few days ago.. the reno loved it. I might alternate now.


Nice! Yeah, I really need to take advantage of this "cooler" weather we have been having. Although, next week they are calling for 90+ 4days straight for my area.


----------



## ales_gantar

I mowed, seeded a small strip and watched the new grass start to blend in with the old one.
I am happy.


----------



## ericgautier

Since the lawn is still stunned from the PGR and all the talk about reel mowing lately...

I took the reel mower out and did a crop circle around the kids playset @2". Going to see if I can go to 1". The lawn is pretty even around this part of the yard.


(First pass.. lol)


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> Since the lawn is still stunned from the PGR and all the talk about reel mowing lately...
> 
> I took the reel mower out and did a crop circle around the kids playset @2". Going to see if I can go to 1". The lawn is pretty even around this part of the yard.
> 
> 
> (First pass.. lol)


Next Tee-shirt order.... Reel Low KBG+TTTF :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looks Great!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Haha


----------



## LIgrass

ericgautier said:


> Since the lawn is still stunned from the PGR and all the talk about reel mowing lately...
> 
> I took the reel mower out and did a crop circle around the kids playset @2". Going to see if I can go to 1". The lawn is pretty even around this part of the yard.
> 
> 
> (First pass.. lol)


 :lol: :lol: too funny. That is very healthy turf around that playset by the way. Impressive.


----------



## Pete1313

Mowed. Raised the HOC up to 1.125". The Northern Mix, and what I'll call "Forage Grass" for the next 2 weeks until I kill it, seemed to struggle at .875". No scalping issues, just poor grass. Ill now spend the rest of the weekend topping off trenches that sunk down, and then roll them after. At least the pile of soil that I have from all the sod chunks I removed when edging is very workable with a tiller.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Watered at 4am. Woke up to the noise, first time the lines still had some air in them

gotta mow but waiting till the sun starts to go down. It went from wet and cold to super 
Hot..


----------



## ericgautier

The pallet ramp that I was using in the shed was in its last straw so decided to make a new one today.



Need to stain it next.


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> Next Tee-shirt order.... Reel Low KBG+TTTF :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Looks Great!





LIgrass said:


> :lol: :lol: too funny. That is very healthy turf around that playset by the way. Impressive.


Thanks guys! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Pete1313 said:


>


This looks like the story of my life right now - so tired of irrigation trenches. :nod:


----------



## ericgautier

Mowed @3". It has been about 9 days since the last mow. Barely anything cut. PGR ftw.


----------



## ales_gantar

I sprayed iron. \m/ metal lawn!


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

Today I woke up at 4:45 and watered the lawn. Now I'm sitting outside enjoy a nice 95 breezy day watching GrassDaddy and LCN videos while the kids run through the sprinkler.


----------



## ericgautier

Reel mowed the circle around the kids playset down to 1.5".





1.5" vs 3". Not sure this was a good idea at all. Lol. I really really like how it feels.

Setup the water slide for the kids.



They enjoyed it all day. It is clean up time now.

Plan to drop OceanGro and spray Serenade in a little bit. Just waiting for the heat to die down a little.

Good lawn day today for sure.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Birthday party. My present was an ego trimmer I get to test out. I tried it for 2 min. Now THIS I want. Power and stupid quiet.


----------



## ales_gantar

Mowed!
I mow rhis part a bit higher.
Here's a photo from the first floor, because it looks worse from above.
:|


----------



## ales_gantar

... and saw this.
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/6/13/15789312/tertill-weeding-robot-weed-killing-garden-roomba


----------



## LIgrass

ales_gantar said:


> Mowed!
> I mow rhis part a bit higher.
> Here's a photo from the first floor, because it looks worse from above.
> :|


Looking good! Is that the KBG PRG mix or straight Rye?


----------



## ales_gantar

It was seeded with a mix of KBG, PRG and fescue, but in 2016 i overseeded with ryegrass and it should be mostly ryegrass by now.


LIgrass said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed!
> I mow rhis part a bit higher.
> Here's a photo from the first floor, because it looks worse from above.
> :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! Is that the KBG PRG mix or straight Rye?
Click to expand...


----------



## kolbasz

Enough said... https://imgur.com/a/vvb33

I'm thinking my tree lawn was the wash of point and then got buried.


----------



## Ware

^^^ Those mini albums are too cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Mikelawkent

So today I finally had enough. If some of you have seen the youtube video I have tried a few things in the last couple weeks since shooting that. I have used Scott's "Weed-B-Gon" and I have also used "Killx". KillX did almost nothing.

So today I bough some Round-Up super concentrate and mixed a slightly stronger than recommended mixture. Not by much. Sprayed the affected area today. So we will see how this ends up. I did shoot more video; so Ill put that up in a week or so when/if anything happens.


----------



## ericgautier

Mikelawkent said:


> So today I finally had enough. If some of you have seen the youtube video I have tried a few things in the last couple weeks since shooting that. I have used Scott's "Weed-B-Gon" and I have also used "Killx". KillX did almost nothing.
> 
> So today I bough some Round-Up super concentrate and mixed a slightly stronger than recommended mixture. Not by much. Sprayed the affected area today. So we will see how this ends up. I did shoot more video; so Ill put that up in a week or so when/if anything happens.


What's the link to the video?


----------



## Pete1313

Water, water, and more water. It's been really dry and hot in NW Illinois. ET rates above .30" a day and no rain for the last 2 weeks. Hoping to get some rain tonight, and relief from the heat next week. I'm glad I got the irrigation done when I did as other yards in the neighborhood are going dormant. Just kind of sucks that I need to water when I'm killing it in 10 days, but I won't get a good kill unless I do.

Neighbors yard compared to mine


----------



## ales_gantar

It rained a bit, but I watered anyway, because you can't count on nature's 25 mm of rain per week.

I took a photo of the grass I sprayed with iron to, you know, blend it in.

...

Comments?


----------



## j4c11

ales_gantar said:


> It rained a bit, but I watered anyway, because you can't count on nature's 25 mm of rain per week.
> 
> I took a photo of the grass I sprayed with iron to, you know, blend it in.
> 
> ...
> 
> Comments?


Pretty bad case of some sort of fungus you got going on there. That or you sprayed way too much iron.


----------



## ales_gantar

I do have fungus, but I allways do on spring seeded grass. It's from toomuch iron, I guess. I hope I didn't kill it.



j4c11 said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> It rained a bit, but I watered anyway, because you can't count on nature's 25 mm of rain per week.
> 
> I took a photo of the grass I sprayed with iron to, you know, blend it in.
> 
> ...
> 
> Comments?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bad case of some sort of fungus you got going on there. That or you sprayed way too much iron.
Click to expand...


----------



## GrassDaddy

I reel mowed the back. I also went to a parking lot with overgrowth to test the ego vs stihl trimmers.. i couldnt see a difference the ego did just as good and was quiet


----------



## ericgautier

GrassDaddy said:


> I reel mowed the back. I also went to a parking lot with overgrowth to test the ego vs stihl trimmers.. i couldnt see a difference the ego did just as good and was quiet


What's the run time on the ego?


----------



## Mikelawkent

What's the link to the video?
[/quote]


----------



## GrassDaddy

Tried out the toro stripe kit. Next up the big leauge lawns kit!


----------



## Mikelawkent

Nothing. Today I did nothing because I am on a night shift and I love sleep.

End


----------



## Pete1313

GrassDaddy said:


> Tried out the toro stripe kit. Next up the big leauge lawns kit!


Looks nice! I think you will like the bigleaguelawns kit. I did when I had it on an HRX.



Mikelawkent said:


> Nothing. Today I did nothing because I am on a night shift and I love sleep.
> 
> End


Love of lawn > Love of sleep


----------



## LIgrass

GrassDaddy said:


> Tried out the toro stripe kit. Next up the big leauge lawns kit!


Pretty nice! I have the toro kit as well but don't use it that much. Did you find that the arms weren't big enough for the HRX? The handle bars on the HRX are a little wider than Toro and others. The reason I picked this one over the big league is it's easy to remove and install. I was tinkering with the idea of adding really fine sand to it to make it like 40 or 50lbs. Right now mine is only like 20lbs with play sand.


----------



## g-man

Turned off all irrigation schedules. We finally had 1in rain after 2.5 weeks of dry high heat. More rain is in the forecast. I'm glad I kept the HOC at 3in since now starts the fungus daily patrols.


----------



## ericgautier

GrassDaddy said:


> Tried out the toro stripe kit. Next up the big leauge lawns kit!


GD looks nice! :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Mikelawkent said:


>


Thanks! Will be following your progress. :thumbup:


----------



## chrismar

Trimmed, mowed and blowed. Not sure if the PGR is working. Height is nice and even, but amount mowed seems about the same as usual for a 6-day span (maybe ever so slightly less).


----------



## ericgautier

chrismar said:


> Trimmed, mowed and blowed. Not sure if the PGR is working. Height is nice and even, but amount mowed seems about the same as usual for a 6-day span (maybe ever so slightly less).


What rate did you use?


----------



## wardconnor

chrismar said:


> Trimmed, mowed and blowed. Not sure if the PGR is working. Height is nice and even, but amount mowed seems about the same as usual for a 6-day span (maybe ever so slightly less).


I am also curious as to what rate you used because it definitely worked for me on my kbg. I put it down at recommend label rate. I used it for the first time about 19 days ago and holy cow this stuff put the brakes right on my lawn. I am not sure just yet how much I like it. I do like not mowing but I really like the look of the fresh cut lawn. The striping is better and the look is better in my opinion right after its freshly cut. This stuff cut my mowing in half if not by like 65% or so.

Maybe you put it on light or something.


----------



## chrismar

ericgautier said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed, mowed and blowed. Not sure if the PGR is working. Height is nice and even, but amount mowed seems about the same as usual for a 6-day span (maybe ever so slightly less).
> 
> 
> 
> What rate did you use?
Click to expand...

.60 oz/K, I believe (don't have the label in front of me)


----------



## chrismar

wardconnor said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed, mowed and blowed. Not sure if the PGR is working. Height is nice and even, but amount mowed seems about the same as usual for a 6-day span (maybe ever so slightly less).
> 
> 
> 
> I am also curious as to what rate you used because it definitely worked for me on my kbg. I put it down at recommend label rate. I used it for the first time about 19 days ago and holy cow this stuff put the brakes right on my lawn. I am not sure just yet how much I like it. I do like not mowing but I really like the look of the fresh cut lawn. The striping is better and the look is better in my opinion right after its freshly cut. This stuff cut my mowing in half if not by like 65% or so.
> 
> Maybe you put it on light or something.
Click to expand...

Yea, I followed the label to a T. Was very methodical about it, actually, since it was my first time. It's only been 7 days since it was applied, so maybe it takes some time to kick in.


----------



## ericgautier

chrismar said:


> .60 oz/K, I believe (don't have the label in front of me)


That is the same rate I used on my KBG. First app for me also on the KBG. I can definitely tell it is working. I didn't mow again until 9 days later and barely anything was cut.

Hmmm... only difference... I didn't use +FAS when I applied PGR.


----------



## chrismar

ericgautier said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> .60 oz/K, I believe (don't have the label in front of me)
> 
> 
> 
> That is the same rate I used on my KBG. First app for me also on the KBG. I can definitely tell it is working. I didn't mow again until 9 days later and barely anything was cut.
> 
> Hmmm... only difference... I didn't use +FAS when I applied PGR.
Click to expand...

Hmm.. yea. I also applied some 10-10-10 2 days before, so maybe that + the foliar N caused a bit more top growth than what I was expecting.


----------



## ales_gantar

I watered and then raked, so the blades stand up, and avoid fungus. I would water in the morning, but I don't have the time, because I have to draw. 

Aaaaand now: the part I was angry about is growing well. It turns out I might have not watered it enough, and didnt feed it enough, because it is on a slope. I will try to mow tomorrow.

And now I'm googling for batery trimmers, like the one Grassdaddy used, but they are unproportionaly expensive compared to gass trimmers.


----------



## LIgrass

Played soccer with the kids and their friends on the low-cut backyard. I don't know why I didn't do this a long time ago. I love it for the backyard! Also got 2 glowing compliments on the front yard (regular 2.5" cut) from a neighbor and friend wanting me to reno their yards to "what I have" - :bandit: Love that . The Bewitched front is really dominating this year thanks in part to the PGR, Oceangro and finally having an irrigation system.


----------



## wardconnor

Did some weeding and some mowing. I'm on day 20 of PGR. How long can I go?


----------



## Pete1313

LIgrass said:


> Played soccer with the kids and their friends on the low-cut backyard. I don't know why I didn't do this a long time ago. I love it for the backyard! Also got 2 glowing compliments on the front yard (regular 2.5" cut) from a neighbor and friend wanting me to reno their yards to "what I have" - :bandit: Love that . The Bewitched front is really dominating this year thanks in part to the PGR, Oceangro and finally having an irrigation system.


 :thumbsup:



wardconnor said:


> Did some weeding and some mowing. I'm on day 20 of PGR. How long can I go?


Generally most apply it about every 3 weeks. There has been some research that I believe recently came out of UNL by Bill Kreuser that suggested reapplying to low mow KBG at 250 GDD base 0°C (450 GDD base 32°F)

http://sportsturfonline.com/2017/01/10/pgrs-and-growing-degree-days/8419/


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Did some weeding and some mowing. I'm on day 20 of PGR. How long can I go?


Did you climb a tree to snap this photo? It looks great!


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did some weeding and some mowing. I'm on day 20 of PGR. How long can I go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you climb a tree to snap this photo? It looks great!
Click to expand...

Ha

No I stood on top of this headache rack on my truck which was there for other reasons. I seized the moment. Truck rack about 6.5 ft, I am 6 ft and then I held camera smart phone as high as I could.

I'm too fat anymore to climb a tree.


----------



## Jhug89

Mikelawkent said:


> Nothing. Today I did nothing because I am on a night shift and I love sleep.
> 
> End


I know that feeling all to well! Lol


----------



## Togo

Mowed the lawn today before the rain came. Started to get rained on at the end but it still came out ok.

I didn't have time last week to cut due to work and other things I had to do around the house so the grass was taller than I'd have liked but even with the morning dew and slight rain it came out well (I have a mulch kit installed which clumps a little under wet heavy growth).


----------



## GrassDaddy

Tried out the checkmate striping kit


----------



## wardconnor

GrassDaddy said:


> Tried out the checkmate striping kit


👍

I love lawn stripes. Good work


----------



## LIgrass

GrassDaddy said:


> Tried out the checkmate striping kit


Nice! What's the verdict on the better striper? Will there be a video review?


----------



## ericgautier

Sprayed 2,4-D, Quinclorac, Dicamba (Weed B Gon) on weeds. Whatever survives will get Triclopyr next week. :evil:


----------



## g-man

Send a search party to find all the sprinkler heads. Found them all, but had to turn them on to find them. Too much grass / roots was covering them. Fall nitrogen regimen is amazing.

Re-leveled them and cleaned all the filters. Ready for summer.


----------



## ericgautier

Rained out today so changed the blades on the mower and scraped the deck clean.


----------



## chrismar

ericgautier said:


> Rained out today so changed the blades on the mower and scraped the deck clean.


Nice! Just put a new set of G5s on Bobbi 2 weeks ago!


----------



## wardconnor

ericgautier said:


> Rained out today so changed the blades on the mower and scraped the deck clean.


👍


----------



## GrassDaddy

Mowed the front. Might go down a notch if the fungal pressure stays high and it keeps raining..


----------



## j4c11

It's pouring down rain, so I grabbed my umbrella and went out to spray my bottle of hydretain.


----------



## Pete1313

Mowed. Applied 1 lb/k of urea to start prepping the lawn to be killed next weekend. After I finished, mother nature watered it in with the perfect amount of rain. :beer: Here's to hoping she is on my side for this year's reno!


----------



## Pete1313

j4c11 said:


> It's pouring down rain, so I grabbed my umbrella and went out to spray my bottle of hydretain.


Sounds like a perfect time to apply to me!

You know you are lawn crazy when...


----------



## wardconnor

Pete1313 said:


> Mowed. Applied 1 lb/k of urea to start prepping the lawn to be killed next weekend. After I finished, mother nature watered it in with the perfect amount of rain. :beer: Here's to hoping she is on my side for this year's reno!


Can't wait to see this


----------



## ales_gantar

I watered, because we are having a heat wawe without thunderstorms, which suck.


----------



## ericgautier

Mixed up SOP (@2 lbs/k) and Urea (@1 lb/k) and applied it to the lawn.


----------



## luderiffic

Planted corn for the first time ever (hope its not too late)

Sprayed 16oz of Patch Pro (1.5oz/1000sqft) on Fescue to help knock back developing brown patch.


----------



## chrismar

Laid down some phat stripes with the 2170 while throwing down 315 lbs of OceanGro. Looking forward to the sweet aroma later today when the rain comes.

Gotta love ring around the ankle:


----------



## ericgautier

chrismar said:


> Laid down some phat stripes with the 2170 while throwing down 315 lbs of OceanGro. Looking forward to the sweet aroma later today when the rain comes.
> 
> Gotta love ring around the ankle:


 :lol:

Reason why I always wear pants (or long socks) when I drop OG.


----------



## wardconnor

Today I mowed and am watering in prep to put down some PGR tomorrow. I'm at about day 23 since last application and I can tell it's wearing off for sure.

I also received some new teejet tips for my sprayer today.


----------



## rnaude241

I was overdue for a cut because of all the recent rain. Decided today was the day. Don't mind the Lesco weed control burn mark. Spreader tipped over while talking to a neighbor this spring, ugh.


----------



## social port

ericgautier said:


> Rained out today so changed the blades on the mower and scraped the deck clean.


What did you use to scrape the deck? Putty knife? I've been looking for something better than a screwdriver.

Shout out to Jersey, by the way. I just moved from Piscataway.


----------



## ericgautier

social port said:


> What did you use to scrape the deck? Putty knife? I've been looking for something better than a screwdriver.
> 
> Shout out to Jersey, by the way. I just moved from Piscataway.


Yes, putty knife. 

We were practically neighbors. I'm in East Brunswick.


----------



## ericgautier

Going through mowing withdrawals. It has been about 10 days since the last mow. Hoping the Urea app and rain we had yesterday gets the grass to power through the PGR. LOL.


----------



## social port

No mowing withdrawals for me here. Found myself in a 'mow today or not until next week' situation.
It is amazing what a nice cut will do for a lawn--even a weed-infested one like mine. Gotta carve out some time for trimming and edging later in the week.
Also got a new sprayer, surfactant, and marking dye today in anticipation of using some Ornamec to obliterate the bermuda grass invading my lawn. I'm so ready to end it. And it will be not a moment too soon, as it is spreading like wildfire.


----------



## chrismar

Walked around with my 2,4-D and sulfentrazone sprayers and attacked some broadleafs and sedges. A contractor at the neighbor's house commented "it's a losing battle" and I said "perhaps, but it seems to be working for me".


----------



## ales_gantar

We all love the comments. 



chrismar said:


> Walked around with my 2,4-D and sulfentrazone sprayers and attacked some broadleafs and sedges. A contractor at the neighbor's house commented "it's a losing battle" and I said "perhaps, but it seems to be working for me".


----------



## ericgautier

Saw something not right with the Front/side reno. Applied Bayer Advanced Fungus Control (@3.5lbs/k; 0.51% Propiconazole).


----------



## ericgautier

12 days later, finally got a mow in. Still barely cutting anything @3" HOC. PGR I think is finally wearing off though (approaching 26 days since the last spray).


----------



## wardconnor

Mowed. I love mowing. Time to unwind from work.


----------



## kolbasz

https://imgur.com/a/WuDqF

I found the gravel pit from when my street was built


----------



## g-man

Wow. Thats a mini renovation section for August. You should post in the screwdriver thread as an example.


----------



## Pete1313

kolbasz said:


> http://imgur.com/WuDqF
> 
> 
> I found the gravel pit from when my street was built


Wow! :shocked:


----------



## kolbasz

g-man said:


> Wow. Thats a mini renovation section for August. You should post in the screwdriver thread as an example.


where is said screwdriver thread?


----------



## kolbasz

Pete1313 said:


> Wow! :shocked:


this is what the neighbors probably think to when they see my digging up the tree lawn. except it is probably, wow, he is crazy...


----------



## chrismar

Trimmed, mowed and blowed yesterday.

It's been 8 days since my last cut. Either I applied too little PGR or I didn't do it right because I still cut off at least an inch. Growth is uniform. Thinking of upping it to 0.75 oz/K on next weeks application. Is that a bad idea?


----------



## g-man

kolbasz said:


> where is said screwdriver thread?


http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15


----------



## ericgautier

chrismar said:


> Thinking of upping it to 0.75 oz/K on next weeks application. Is that a bad idea?


I use .75oz/k on my TTTF+KBG backyard and it handles that rate fine. But I am staying with .6oz/k on my KBG front & sides. Will you be adding FAS again?


----------



## chrismar

ericgautier said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of upping it to 0.75 oz/K on next weeks application. Is that a bad idea?
> 
> 
> 
> I use .75oz/k on my TTTF+KBG backyard and it handles that rate fine. But I am staying with .6oz/k on my KBG front & sides. Will you be adding FAS again?
Click to expand...

Cool, thanks! I'll give that a shot. Yep, I'm going to do FAS again. I'll keep the FAS rate the same. We're having our first summer gathering on July 1, so I need to make sure the lawn is looking it's best!


----------



## ales_gantar

Help!
I might have overwatered, but what should I do?
It is on a slope oriented towards south, and there is only 40 cm of soil over a subteranian structure.


----------



## wardconnor

ales_gantar said:


> Help!
> I might have overwatered, but what should I do?
> It is on a slope oriented towards south, and there is only 40 cm of soil over a subteranian structure.


Stop watering and let it dry out?


----------



## ales_gantar

I am doing that. Which is nothing, just mowing. 


wardconnor said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help!
> I might have overwatered, but what should I do?
> It is on a slope oriented towards south, and there is only 40 cm of soil over a subteranian structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop watering and let it dry out?
Click to expand...


----------



## wardconnor

ales_gantar said:


> I am doing that. Which is nothing, just mowing.
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help!
> I might have overwatered, but what should I do?
> It is on a slope oriented towards south, and there is only 40 cm of soil over a subteranian structure.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop watering and let it dry out?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I could be wrong but I am thinking this is your only option.


----------



## ales_gantar

@wardconnor I must work on my watering skills.


----------



## g-man

What's below the 40cm? What's your weather like right now?


----------



## ericgautier

Do squirrels dig for grubs? I'm finding new holes everyday. They are starting to really piss me off. :evil:


----------



## LIgrass

ericgautier said:


> Do squirrels dig for grubs? I'm finding new holes everyday. They are starting to really piss me off. :evil:


Not that I'm aware of. Raccoons though definitely dig for grubs.


----------



## BrettWayne

Pretty sure moles do .. how large are the holes ?


----------



## ericgautier

LIgrass said:


> Not that I'm aware of. Raccoons though definitely dig for grubs.


Hmm... :x It could be, but the holes are tiny.


----------



## ericgautier

BrettWayne said:


> Pretty sure moles do .. how large are the holes ?


Holes are tiny, maybe 1".. I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## BrettWayne

Seems about right size for moles .. kill the grubs and the moles may leave maybe to the neighbors lawn lol


----------



## ales_gantar

There is a sloped concrete slab 40 cm below the soil surface. We are having a heat wafe with low temperatures above 20 C and high temeratures around 35 C. It looks like it's going to remain hot for at leat a week. We had one thunderstorm this week.



g-man said:


> What's below the 40cm? What's your weather like right now?


----------



## g-man

35c is quite hot. That could be heat stress. You will need to water it. The concrete below will also create a barrier that reduces the soil total water capacity. Are you sure it is too much water instead of too little water?

PS. 35c is 95f


----------



## g-man

Had 5-6in (~13cm) of rain yesterday. I might need to replace my mower for a small boat. Today I will look for fungus.


----------



## J_nick

g-man said:


> Had 5-6in (~13cm) of rain yesterday. I might need to replace my mower for a small boat. Today I will look for fungus.


 :shock:


----------



## Pete1313

Laying down some pre-kill stripes that I will use as a guide when spraying tomorrow morning..


----------



## J_nick

Best of luck tomorrow Pete!


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> Laying down some pre-kill stripes that I will use as a guide when spraying tomorrow morning..


Making it look pretty before the kill. :mrgreen:


----------



## Redtenchu

ericgautier said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laying down some pre-kill stripes that I will use as a guide when spraying tomorrow morning..
> 
> 
> 
> Making it look pretty before the kill. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Very Pretty!

Good Luck Pete!


----------



## ales_gantar

It's my best guess. I didn't water enough in may and then I put down fertilizer, to jumpstart the growth and watered as if I have just seeded, but in one portion insted of 7. Part 1 is a part down the slope which is still perfect and I didn't water it so much, part 2 is the damaged part. I didn't get a closeup, because I left my phone inside, but this is a picture from tthe balcony.


g-man said:


> 35c is quite hot. That could be heat stress. You will need to water it. The concrete below will also create a barrier that reduces the soil total water capacity. Are you sure it is too much water instead of too little water?
> 
> PS. 35c is 95f


----------



## ales_gantar

I may be a bit over 25 mm (an inch) of water per week.


----------



## wardconnor

Pete1313 said:


> Laying down some pre-kill stripes that I will use as a guide when spraying tomorrow morning..


I like this. I LOVE low cut cool season turf. 
:thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

BrettWayne said:


> Seems about right size for moles .. kill the grubs and the moles may leave maybe to the neighbors lawn lol


Here's another hole I saw today. Not very deep at all and I see acorn shells to the proximity of the hole.


----------



## BrettWayne

If it isn't deep then if very well could be squirrel hiding nuts ...


----------



## g-man

^ thats looks like chipmunk. Setup a trap.


----------



## LIgrass

ericgautier said:


> BrettWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems about right size for moles .. kill the grubs and the moles may leave maybe to the neighbors lawn lol
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another hole I saw today. Not very deep at all and I see acorn shells to the proximity of the hole.
Click to expand...

Looks like a typical squirrel getting a nut. I remember a lot of these in my 1st year reno (my front oak decided to have a mast year at the same time) but it's rare now with the thicker canopy acorns don't make it through as easily.


----------



## social port

First application of Ornamec for controlling Bermuda grass today. Had a lesson in just how tricky it can be to see the Bermuda amid fescue and salad bar weeds. Will soon likely learn a lesson in how difficult it is to get Bermuda out of the lawn permanently.


----------



## g-man

Dropped the backyard hoc to 2in. Destroyed a 6in sprinkler head. Thankfully it unscrewed at the bottom and I had spare. I need to do something to drop it down 1in since I'm going to be mowing at 2in for now on.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I hand pulled weeds. Put them in a bucket. Brought my daughter to dance class. Came home to find my 2yo took all the weeds out of the bucket spread them around the lawn. I said Why did you do this?? He yelled ASHLEY!!! and tried to blame his sister... So then I picked up the weeds a second time..


----------



## Amp3d

Put down milorganite for the first time. As well as weedBGone crabgrass killer


----------



## social port

GrassDaddy said:


> I hand pulled weeds. Put them in a bucket. Brought my daughter to dance class. Came home to find my 2yo took all the weeds out of the bucket spread them around the lawn. I said Why did you do this?? He yelled ASHLEY!!! and tried to blame his sister... So then I picked up the weeds a second time..


My, my. That scenario could be a comic strip in the newspaper. 
Kudos for hand-pulling.


----------



## social port

Amp3d said:


> Put down milorganite for the first time. As well as weedBGone crabgrass killer


Big day. Fun day. I'm going to be putting my first app down as well in a week or two. I can hardly contain my excitement! 
You poisoned some crabgrass too? Winning.


----------



## dilum82

GrassDaddy said:


> I hand pulled weeds. Put them in a bucket. Brought my daughter to dance class. Came home to find my 2yo took all the weeds out of the bucket spread them around the lawn. I said Why did you do this?? He yelled ASHLEY!!! and tried to blame his sister... So then I picked up the weeds a second time..


HI grass Daddy, can you please help me identify what is grass/weed is:



THanks


----------



## kds

I became the owner of a chainsaw today!


----------



## g-man

Mowed to a hoc of 2in from 2.5in. It is amazing how 1/2in cut chokes the engine when the grass is dense. Dropping the hoc should definitely help from the yard to dry faster and avoid fungus.


----------



## GrassDaddy

dilum82 said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hand pulled weeds. Put them in a bucket. Brought my daughter to dance class. Came home to find my 2yo took all the weeds out of the bucket spread them around the lawn. I said Why did you do this?? He yelled ASHLEY!!! and tried to blame his sister... So then I picked up the weeds a second time..
> 
> 
> 
> HI grass Daddy, can you please help me identify what is grass/weed is:
> 
> 
> 
> THanks
Click to expand...

Looks like crabgrass to me - I appreciate any one else's thoughts, I'm bad at IDing through photos lol


----------



## chrismar

Yesterday: applied PGR+FAS (PGR @ .75 oz/K, FAS at 1/4 rate by accident).

Today: Trimmed, mowed and blowed. (Then jumped in the pool, one of the best feelings ever!)


----------



## ericgautier

Lawn stripes and BBQ. Happy 4th!


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> Lawn stripes and BBQ. Happy 4th!


Awesome EG - I need to get to the store... :thumbup:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881167416511868928


----------



## Pete1313

ericgautier said:


> Lawn stripes and BBQ. Happy 4th!


 :thumbsup: TFTI


----------



## Pete1313

Baskets on, HOC dropped to .750", lawn turning brown. It's time for the first round of scalping!


----------



## social port

Put down a dawn and water mix this morning to try to curb some moss growth in the lawn. Put down a baby shampoo and water mix to help with compacted areas. Would love to put down some milo on the fourth, but I am waiting on results from soil test.


----------



## Ware

social port said:


> ...Would love to put down some milo on the fourth, but I am waiting on results from soil test.


I think it would be fine to drop some Milo in absence of a soil test. :thumbup:


----------



## social port

Heck yeah. That's the milo enthusiasm I'm taking about!


----------



## g-man

Digged out a 4 valve manifold and created a 5 valve one to still fit inside the same in ground box. Dealing with valve boxes is always a messy job. Since I was filthy, I threw out by hand a bale of peat moss to clean out the garage.

The wife suggested to throw away the clothes instead of washing them.

I still need to mow. The 2in hoc is looking great after another 2in of rain yesterday.


----------



## J_nick

Pete1313 said:


> Baskets on, HOC dropped to .750", lawn turning brown. It's time for the first round of scalping!


How many times did you have to dump the grass catchers? I imagine they fill up fairly quick and with the size of your lawn = no posts the rest of the day


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> Digged out a 4 valve manifold and created a 5 valve one still fit inside the same in ground box. Dealing with valve boxes is always a messy job.


Yep. Just did this like 2 weeks ago. Turned 3 into 4. Unfortunately you have to dig up the whole thing.

Big job. Nice work.


----------



## ales_gantar

Came home from vacation and looked howmany weeds were still present after the treatment 9 days ago. The smaller ones are dead, the slihtly bigger ones grew meatier and look like they're going to die in a week or so.


----------



## ales_gantar

"Could you look after the little one while you mow?"
"Yes, I can indoctrinate him."
"What."
"Love you! 😘"


----------



## Mikelawkent

SO this is actually from about 3 weeks ago and I have made more progress since then. I will follow it up with more videos. Enjoy!
https://youtu.be/-lvuJQ5EVxU


----------



## LIgrass

Mikelawkent said:


> SO this is actually from about 3 weeks ago and I have made more progress since then. I will follow it up with more videos. Enjoy!


Good job on cleaning up those weeds. I would take a weedwacker to the dead stuff then mulch those areas where you don't plan on putting grass to keep the weeds from coming back. Maybe plant some ornamentals or whatever you like. I would even mulch by the fence because if you put KBG down in fall it will spread to the other side of the fence. Isolate the lawn area so you can focus on that in fall.


----------



## ales_gantar

Raked dead grass (lightly)


----------



## Mikelawkent

[/quote]

Good job on cleaning up those weeds. I would take a weedwacker to the dead stuff then mulch those areas where you don't plan on putting grass to keep the weeds from coming back. Maybe plant some ornamentals or whatever you like. I would even mulch by the fence because if you put KBG down in fall it will spread to the other side of the fence. Isolate the lawn area so you can focus on that in fall.
[/quote]

Well the big area that is dead/dying will get seeded in the fall. Temperatures right now for the next 6 weeks will be around 28-38C. so planting anything right now is not worth it. Basically just going to keep the weeds at bay that still manage to come up during the heat, come late August ill be leveling with a soil sand mixture in some areas, seeding, adding peat moss and regrowing.

Now there is not much that I can do. Might do some fertilizer. Thoughts?


----------



## social port

Fourth of July. Lawn care time? You bet. Mowed (changing my normal cutting patterns), edged, blow. Applied a lite dose of Milorganite. I couldn't help myself. Milorganite. Can I get a witness?!


----------



## kolbasz

Put down a 40# bag 0.39% eagle fungicide


----------



## g-man

Mowed and trimmed. In the very back of the backyard, dropped the HOC one notch down from 2in. Dropped 50lb of cracked corn and a bit of urea to very back area. A nice slow drizzle rain this am.


----------



## ales_gantar

Mowed and tried to stripe (failed), fertilized with organic fertilizer with iron at (haha) 1,4 pounds of N per 1.000 sqf plus 0,75 pN/1.000sqf od semi quick release on the slopes and watered the slopes with 1/2 inch of water.
Seriously, metric system is simpeler. 😂


----------



## g-man

^ that seems like a lot. Let's try in metric, avoid exceeding 0.5kg / 100 m^2 per rolling month.


----------



## wardconnor

Cut the front. Felt good


----------



## ales_gantar

Thanks. I tried to hit that exact point, but I opened the valve on the spreader toomuch, and didn't notice until I was on 3/4 finished. :-|



g-man said:


> ^ that seems like a lot. Let's try in metric, avoid exceeding 0.5kg / 100 m^2 per rolling month.


----------



## homegrown101

Mowed at 3 inches and applied a grub preventer.


----------



## ales_gantar

I cool it (her) with water, and today I am watering. 12 mm 1/2 inch.
And I spotted a weed.


----------



## ales_gantar

*cooled. Typo, not Chinese.


----------



## social port

Applied a second dose of Ornamec to the Bermuda grass invasion yesterday. Found more Bermuda grass lurking around. Dosed that as well.


----------



## kolbasz

sprayed a second dose of tenacity on some bent grass. The wife said the lawn is yellowing where I sprayed.

No, its bleaching...


----------



## wardconnor

I skinned my cat at .625 . That's a short cat.


----------



## g-man

In a county north of me. https://twitter.com/DeHavenBen/status/884689660798279683

In hours


----------



## GrassDaddy

I slept in, woke up at 8:00 to find it was pouring out and the sprinklers were just finishing up. Last night the weather said nothing about rain. This is the second week in a row!!!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Nevermind, just checked we only got .15in. So it must have just downpoured when I woke up and not been raining all night. So I'm glad I still watered the full inch ;-)


----------



## ales_gantar

Sprayed a fungicide.


----------



## g-man

2.9in of rain and counting. Trading my mower for a zodiac.


----------



## wardconnor

Cut side and back yesterday. Cut front today at 5/8"


----------



## kolbasz

wardconnor said:


> Cut side and back yesterday. Cut front today at 5/8"


thats crazy, but it still looks good! I guess if it is always that should then it can stay green. Mine down there is brown...


----------



## wardconnor

kolbasz said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut side and back yesterday. Cut front today at 5/8"
> 
> 
> 
> thats crazy, but it still looks good! I guess if it is always that should then it can stay green. Mine down there is brown...
Click to expand...

Yes that is the case. I've been maintaining it at that height since spring. I lowered it 1/8" a few days ago but that's not much. It's doing fine and it relatively hot for my area. High 80s.


----------



## chrismar

Noticed a dead looking strip of lawn near the driveway. Looks like it could be anthracnose, but I find that hard to believe since there certainly isn't a nitrogen deficiency in that area. Also noticed some lesions on blades in other areas of the lawn. Stupid wet and humid weather we've been having. Picking up some fungicide tomorrow and hopefully applying Sunday.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Watched it drown.



Photo of my street on news. Flash flood.


----------



## social port

Mowed, edged, swept. Got inspired by another thread...
http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=570
Thought I would try cutting in a circular pattern for the first time. I'm pretty sure that the pattern saved time. Would like to time it.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Don't you know you're attracting aliens with that pattern?? Do you know what harm a UFO could do to your lawn if it lands there? &#128514;


----------



## social port

MarkAguglia said:


> Don't you know you're attracting aliens with that pattern?? Do you know what harm a UFO could do to your lawn if it lands there? 😂


Nah, Bro. Spacecraft exhaust emits a moderate amount of nitrogen -- slow release, too. 
All good.


----------



## MarkAguglia

So thaaats why people mow circle stripes! Homeowners will do anything for a lush green lawn. Even if it endangers the Human race. But yeah, I'd do it too.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I mowed the front double wide stripes!


----------



## socopithy

Bought my first bag of Milorganite to spread tomorrow after I manually and gently dethatch a new lawn.


----------



## wardconnor

socopithy said:


> Bought my first bag of Milorganite to spread tomorrow after I manually and gently dethatch a new lawn.


Mowed. PGR soon.


----------



## Anthony

I did nothing I cut it on sunday just trying to get new ideas from the forum to help the grass


----------



## Jhug89

I swapped out my 140cc engine for a 190cc engine. Then I changed the oil, spark plug, air filter and put in a sharp blade . Now I can't wait till the weekend!


----------



## pennstater2005

Mowed. Haven't trimmed in three weeks. Man do I hate trimming :evil:


----------



## MarkAguglia

Mowed some diangonal double fat stripes.. and played around with camera effects to make it look better than it truly is. Lol


----------



## GrassDaddy

nice!


----------



## j4c11

I wonder if anyone has done PRG in the Transition Zone...


----------



## chrismar

Sprayed PGR @ .75 oz/K. No FAS today as it's been quite warm for the last few days and the foreseeable future. Also left a 4'x5' section unsprayed to see if this PGR is actually doing anything.


----------



## ales_gantar

Soooo ...
I sieved (screened??) a 1/2 of a cubic meter of soil, to remove all the stones that are within 20 cm (8 inch) below the surface and made buckets of pebbels and rocks to be taken away.

I sprayed with a fungicide, because last time I sprayed we had a thunderstorm that washed away all tha lala stuff I got without a license, because one should have a license to spray this. Hehe he.

Aaand I made some concrete to place the stepping stones around the water pipe thing. And my back is killing me.

...

That's me on My first day off.


----------



## ales_gantar

Wow.


MarkAguglia said:


> Mowed some diangonal double fat stripes.. and played around with camera effects to make it look better than it truly is. Lol


----------



## MarkAguglia

ales_gantar said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed some diangonal double fat stripes.. and played around with camera effects to make it look better than it truly is. Lol
Click to expand...

Don't be fooled its 50/50 between looking nice and just camera effects I totally admit. Lol


----------



## g-man

MarkAguglia said:


> Don't be fooled its 50/50 between looking nice and just camera effects I totally admit. Lol


MarkAguglia Photoshop skills are really good. Here is the raw image prior to camera/Photoshop improvements. :-D


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

It's 100 out for the next few days and upper 90's before that. My yard is turning to crap and I've even been waking up at 4am to water every other day. I know I have some disease issues but I'm sick of summer and want fall.


----------



## MarkAguglia

g-man said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be fooled its 50/50 between looking nice and just camera effects I totally admit. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> MarkAguglia Photoshop skills are really good. Here is the raw image prior to camera/Photoshop improvements. :-D
Click to expand...

 :lol: dying!


----------



## ales_gantar

^ &#128514;


----------



## social port

ales_gantar said:


> ^ 😂


Yep, that got me as well. I needed a good laugh.
Mowed today and blew the blades. Found additional, massive patches of bermuda in my yard after trying to eradicate it from approx 2000 square feet. I had no idea the other patches were there. "God only knows" is the perfect description of my grass type. While I was spraying Ornamec to preserve my non-bermuda grass, God was having a laugh: "Look at that idiot spraying his yard. He's got no idea that bermuda has breached the infestation mark and has taken over completely." I jest. Please don't be offended.
Drinking my second S.A. Boston Lager. Re-planning my fall schedule to possibly include glyphosate, yard leveling, and full renovation. With 19000sqft cover, I do not plan lightly.


----------



## social port

By the way, MarkAg, your stripes look great.


----------



## ales_gantar

^ still trying to find out what bermuda grass looks like in real life.
Good morning.


----------



## social port

ales_gantar said:


> ^ still trying to find out what bermuda grass looks like in real life.
> Good morning.


In that respect, you are very lucky, my friend. Good night.


----------



## pennstater2005

Looking at my backyard and the only section doing great is the 5 way PRG I planted after we had two large trees taken down. I don't have it in me to reno the other sections :|


----------



## GrassDaddy

I mowed double wide diamonds. But I have to wait till later to get the shot. I did it right as the sun started to go up too high to be able to see the lines, so I'm hoping they aren't crooked!


----------



## ales_gantar

Pulled what I guessed is crabgrass.

And irrigated in the morning.


----------



## pennstater2005

I got to sit and smoke my cigar while the wife did the trimming!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> I got to sit and smoke my cigar while the wife did the trimming!


I for one would love to hear more about how this agreement was reached. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to sit and smoke my cigar while the wife did the trimming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one would love to hear more about how this agreement was reached. :lol:
Click to expand...

She wanted to do it! Hot, humid day like this I don't care what the hell it looks like :twisted: She did a fine job 👍


----------



## ales_gantar

Yes, but, but, we ... I have to ... are you a jedi?



pennstater2005 said:


> I got to sit and smoke my cigar while the wife did the trimming!


----------



## pennstater2005

ales_gantar said:


> Yes, but, but, we ... I have to ... are you a jedi?
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to sit and smoke my cigar while the wife did the trimming!
Click to expand...

I just sat quietly and smoked my cigar 🤐


----------



## pennstater2005

^ And snapped a quick picture of course &#128513;


----------



## g-man

I can't get mine to bring me a glass of water when it is 100F. JEALOUS


----------



## MarkAguglia

Made my first DIY lawn striper! Used only things I had around the house minus the PVC.


----------



## wardconnor

Nothing on lawn last 2 days. Out of town for 10 days. Hope I don't go through withdrawals....

I took this picture June 30th 2017.


----------



## GrassDaddy

my wife is rearranging the backyard so I moved bricks lol also cleaned the garage!


----------



## social port

Applied another round of Ornamec on the Bermuda invasion. I think this is my third of the summer. Someone's not worried about temperature recommendations. Bought a four gallon sprayer to make the job easier. Heck of a lot better than the one gallon sprayer that I was using.


----------



## g-man

wardconnor said:


> I took this picture June 30th 2017.


In my neighborhood, flamingos in a yard means that you are inviting the neighbors that friday night for drinks and outdoor fun. Normally it is done in the driveway and the house is off limits (restroom is ok). Folks bring the drinks to share. It is called Flamingo Friday. Some rules I found online: https://www.minnpost.com/cityscape/2016/08/plastic-pink-flamingos-hold-key-informal-community-ties-st-paul

So are you hosting?


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took this picture June 30th 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> In my neighborhood, flamingos in a yard means that you are inviting the neighbors that friday night for drinks and outdoor fun. Normally it is done in the driveway and the house is off limits (restroom is ok). Folks bring the drinks to share. It is called Flamingo Friday. Some rules I found online: https://www.minnpost.com/cityscape/2016/08/plastic-pink-flamingos-hold-key-informal-community-ties-st-paul
> 
> So are you hosting?
Click to expand...

Ha...... Never heard of that. So that is what was meant by someone a few weeks ago when they asked "flamingo Friday?" I don't drink.

Those flamingos bring a lot of mixed emotions from the peanut gallery. Some like, some dislike strongly, some laugh. I love them personally. I'm vein so I like them because I think they are funny and they draw attention to the lawn. I want the flamingos to catch people's eye and move their attention to the lawn and the lawn stripes.

One friend of mine who likes to give me a hard time about my lawn told me in one breath, you have a nice lawn (had to be one of the hardest complements he's ever given, he likes to play hard A). In next breath he told me if I didn't get rid of the flamingos he'd be by later that night with the shotgun.

I got them for free from a garden center store in my town that was closing its doors. I told the owner who drive past my house regularly as his path to work its a win win scenario for us both . Win for me for reasons explained above and win for him because he gets to enjoy looking at them as he drives by. Didn't go to waste.


----------



## Ware

I like them - they're sort of unexpected, like that reel low KBG/PRG. :thumbup:


----------



## ales_gantar

We had a stormy day with at least 2 inches of rain, so my yesterday's watering only freed some space in my raintank, but not much more.

I was wondering why more people don't collect rain water for garden/lawn irrigation.

It cost 2k€ for 5 kubic meters (1.320,86 galons) with filter, pump, excavations etc. I know, at 2€/ kubic meter it takes me quite a while to break even, but still, more I use it, sooner the day will come. Plus, I get to use fungicides, because ... you know.


----------



## j4c11

ales_gantar said:


> 1.320,86 galons


US translation : 1,320.86 gallons 

I have considered burying tanks to collect rain water but I'm not sure how cost effective it would be. Costs are bound to be much higher here in the US.


----------



## ales_gantar

Pardon. 😬

I googled.
A tank costs around 1k, a pump shouldn't cost as much, escavations could cost a bit more then here, and your GDP per capita is a bit higher then ours. 

and you could irrigate from it during water restrictions, which I hear you have.



j4c11 said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.320,86 galons
> 
> 
> 
> US translation : 1,320.86 gallons
> 
> I have considered burying tanks to collect rain water but I'm not sure how cost effective it would be. Costs are bound to be much higher here in the US.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pete1313

wardconnor said:


> Those flamingos bring a lot of mixed emotions from the peanut gallery. Some like, some dislike strongly, some laugh. I love them personally. I'm vein so I like them because I think they are funny and they draw attention to the lawn.


I think cutting a lawn at .625" with a reel mower draws enough attention to the lawn!


----------



## j4c11

Stole a small spray bottle from the kitchen to spraying sulfentrazone on nutsedge. When I use the RTS it always burns my grass, hoping I have more luck this time.

Also painted triclopyr and 2,4D on clumps of Bermuda. It won't kill it, but at least it will set it back.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Be sure to sharpie all over that so it doesnt get used later. sounds silly but someone died from drinking from a soda bottle they had used and not labeled


----------



## pennstater2005

Started a small renovation to backyard on a failed over seed from last fall. I should've known better &#128533; I'll start a new thread later with pictures.


----------



## ales_gantar

Bought a sharpening tool and tried it and it sucks, but don't tell my wife, because reasons.

I finished with my old sharpening thingie, and tried to mow.
And I realised I have a mulching blade. 

We have had a few rainy and cool days, and the grass is starting to look less tired.


----------



## g-man

Oh the smell of Milorganite! I stopped at Menards this am to get supplies. Went to the car to grab lunch and the Milo fragrance was in the air. The drive home will be more pleasant since I kept the windows down when I parked.


----------



## GrassDaddy

diamond stripes


----------



## chrismar

Nabbed a new 16 zone gen 2 rachio controller on eBay yesterday for $125. Pretty stoked.

Mowing this afternoon before the 2-3 days straight of rain. Can't wait to measure so I can show how my SOB PGR is worthless.


----------



## pennstater2005

Filled in a low spot on the side yard with some extra dirt I had. Seed, peat moss, and water. It's under quite a bit of tree cover so I'm not real concerned about what it does, more so the water that pools there.

Also, hand pulled crabgrass and nutsedge from the front yard.


----------



## MarkAguglia

GrassDaddy said:


> diamond stripes


 That looks really good!


----------



## J_nick

chrismar said:


> Nabbed a new 16 zone gen 2 rachio controller on eBay yesterday for $125. Pretty stoked.
> 
> Mowing this afternoon before the 2-3 days straight of rain. Can't wait to measure so I can show how my SOB PGR is worthless.


What were the results of your experiment?


----------



## ales_gantar

Raked and watered after a picnic.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I think I like single double the best. It pops more than double and is way simpler than double single diamond! (1/3 the work!)


----------



## Pete1313

GrassDaddy said:


> I think I like single double the best. It pops more than double and is way simpler than double single diamond! (1/3 the work!)


Fancy! I like! :thumbsup:

My personal favorite is single, single, double, double.


----------



## pennstater2005

Double mowed backyard to start working down HOC. Kids helped rake up clippings. The grass from the reno is getting nice and crispy after glyphosate on Tuesday.


----------



## BrettWayne

GrassDaddy said:


> I think I like single double the best. It pops more than double and is way simpler than double single diamond! (1/3 the work!)


Very nice !


----------



## GrassDaddy

Pete1313 said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like single double the best. It pops more than double and is way simpler than double single diamond! (1/3 the work!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy! I like! :thumbsup:
> 
> My personal favorite is single, single, double, double.
Click to expand...

ooo Im gonna have to try that


----------



## Pete1313

GrassDaddy said:


> ooo Im gonna have to try that


Or single, single, double. This was the final mow I did at my old house.. The last time I reel mowed Bewitched. :sorry:


----------



## GrassDaddy

wow!


----------



## wardconnor

I want to try some of these unusual patterns.


----------



## wardconnor

GrassDaddy said:


> I think I like single double the best. It pops more than double and is way simpler than double single diamond! (1/3 the work!)


This looks nice GD


----------



## ales_gantar

Bought liquid iron/nitrogen fertilizer at Hofer (Aldi) for 2,99 per 500 ml. I have around 160 sqm and a bottle is to be used on 50 sqm so I got 3. It is supossed to be mixed at 1:10 ratio, so with my 1,2 l sprayer it took me 13 fillings and 3 passes to use it all. I'm getting a larger sprayer. It has 6% N and 2,6 % Fe.

And I pulled some random weeds.


----------



## Jhug89

I was able to cut the lawn this morning after all the rain we had this past week.


----------



## Pete1313

Jhug89 said:


> I was able to cut the lawn this morning after all the rain we had this past week.


Beautiful! And you are dominating the property line!


----------



## social port

Pete1313 said:


> Jhug89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to cut the lawn this morning after all the rain we had this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! And you are dominating the property line!
Click to expand...

Never any words truer. Nice work.


----------



## social port

Trim, edge, mow, blow. Found a sanitary sewer cover underneath an area of the lawn where nothing grows. Noticed that my newly purchased ortho weed killer has a warning that the product might damage Bermuda if applied in 90 degree weather. I'm feeling devilish enough to wait until the next stretch of 90 degree days. I know they are on their way. I'm wondering what the Bermuda will think about Ornamec one week and ortho the next. Bermuda is supernatural. You gotta use any advantage that you might have, right?


----------



## Jhug89

Thanks, I appreciate the kind words!


Pete1313 said:


> Jhug89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to cut the lawn this morning after all the rain we had this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! And you are dominating the property line!
Click to expand...


----------



## chrismar

Finally sharpened my mower blades yesterday. Finally. Finally.


----------



## pennstater2005

chrismar said:


> Finally sharpened my mower blades yesterday. Finally. Finally.


That is something I'm really bad at remembering to do. I complain when the grass looks like it's been hacked but still can't remember!


----------



## GrassDaddy

pennstater2005 said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally sharpened my mower blades yesterday. Finally. Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> That is something I'm really bad at remembering to do. I complain when the grass looks like it's been hacked but still can't remember!
Click to expand...

I have two sets, and so when I finally remembered I put the ready to go set on top of the mower so the next time I used it I would remember =P I tend to remember things when I don't have the time to do it, and when I have free time can't remember for the life of me what I need to do =P


----------



## chrismar

GrassDaddy said:


> I have two sets, and so when I finally remembered I put the ready to go set on top of the mower so the next time I used it I would remember =P I tend to remember things when I don't have the time to do it, and when I have free time can't remember for the life of me what I need to do =P


I've been meaning to do the same, I just haven't ordered my 2nd set yet. One of these days...


----------



## ericgautier

Lawn looked decent this morning for being at end of July. HOC @3.5"


----------



## ales_gantar

Mowed at 306,55 K.
It's less scarry in Kelvins.


----------



## fusebox7

Soil Conditioner, Round 3: The Loosening.


----------



## ales_gantar

As you can see I have miles to go before I speep. Not just with the lawn.
How you manage to handle 3.000 sqm renovations in a single season on your own I'll never know.


----------



## GrassDaddy

lol with kids I give up on the backyard and just hope for the best =P


----------



## ales_gantar

Sure, but you have 150% more kids then me! &#128514;
AND TWO YARDS!


----------



## chrismar

Applied Bayer Lawn Fungus Control (granular propiconazole) at 3.5 lb/K and Mag-I-Cal at 9 lb/K.


----------



## g-man

Mowed and trimmed. Definitely shedding and almost out of it. Right before vacation.

A ton of dollar spot in the backyard. Dropped 50 lb of corn, half rate Milo and some urea in the dollar spot area. Ran out of daylight to spray fungicide. Trigger irrigation this am. Let's see how it is when I return.


----------



## ales_gantar

Irrigatet 12 mm ~ 1/2 inch
Started preparing the seedbed for august seeding. 16 sqm.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Kid was sick sleeping in my bed, so I slept on the couch. Woke up to the sprinklers at 4:30am and ran outside in my boxers to move stuff that happened to be in front of the spray pattern. Glad the neighbors weren't up yet lol


----------



## Redtenchu

GrassDaddy said:


> Kid was sick sleeping in my bed, so I slept on the couch. Woke up to the sprinklers at 4:30am and ran outside in my boxers to move stuff that happened to be in front of the spray pattern. Glad the neighbors weren't up yet lol


No video? Man, I'd give that a Thumbsup for sure!!!


----------



## social port

GrassDaddy said:


> Kid was sick sleeping in my bed, so I slept on the couch. Woke up to the sprinklers at 4:30am and ran outside in my boxers to move stuff that happened to be in front of the spray pattern. Glad the neighbors weren't up yet lol


Someday you are going to be posting on the "she don't understand" thread about explaining to your wife why having a well irrigated lawn is more important than having a dry bedroom.


----------



## social port

Applied baby shampoo and water. Found a few small patches of Bermuda creeping in the front yard. Skipped the Ornamec -- went straight to death by gly-capitation.


----------



## kolbasz

Sprayed some POA t with glyphosphate, came inside, wife asks, what are you spraying now?


----------



## ales_gantar

Leveled, and watered the leveled area to settle it a bit and see where water stays longer then one wants to see it stay.


----------



## BrettWayne

Gave the lawn a cut! Tall fescue Bermuda mix ! Just embracing what I have lol


----------



## j4c11

BrettWayne said:


> Gave the lawn a cut! Tall fescue Bermuda mix ! Just embracing what I have lol


Not bad at all :thumbup:


----------



## BrettWayne

j4c11 said:


> BrettWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the lawn a cut! Tall fescue Bermuda mix ! Just embracing what I have lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad at all :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## wardconnor

Just got home from 10 days vacation.

Vacuumed errrrr mowed the front show lawn with rotary to clean up all the leaves and junk. Tomorrow reel mow.

For being gone that long the lawn looks surprisingly acceptable. Applied PGR like 2 days before I left.


----------



## J_nick

wardconnor said:


> Just got home from 10 days vacation.
> 
> Vacuumed errrrr mowed the front show lawn with rotary to clean up all the leaves and junk. Tomorrow reel mow.
> 
> For being gone that long the lawn looks surprisingly acceptable. Applied PGR like 2 days before I left.


Good to hear WC. I've been wondering how it was going to be after 10 days. PGR takes a few days to really take effect so next year if doing the same you might spray a few days sooner for better regulation while you're away. Time for some pics!


----------



## ales_gantar

I mowed, ran out of gas, and raked the seed bed. ❤
Note: the sun was setting and the colours are a bit misleading.

And in the front you can see patches of something I have to handle, but just don't taje the time to doo it.


----------



## wardconnor

OK. After 12 days of no mowing here is the money shot. Thanks to GD for the single double pattern.

Taken August 3rd 2017

Have some washboarding and localized dry spots. Vacation or lawn vacation or lawn. Vacation won.


----------



## Ware

The single doubles are NICE! &#128077;&#127996;&#128077;&#127996;


----------



## J_nick

The big question is, how many days of your vacation did you think about what pattern you were going to do once you got back.


----------



## wardconnor

J_nick said:


> The big question is, how many days of your vacation did you think about what pattern you were going to do once you got back.


Well let's see... Whatever day GD posted his single double pattern.

You kidding me? I thought about the lawn and the pattern like every 5 minutes. I'm ALL IN here pal. I'm not messing around.

I'm surely not the only one.


----------



## wardconnor

OK one thing I forgot to mention. Someone drove their car on my lawn this evening after I mowed. That was like a kick to the gut.

I had to kindly but STERNLY ask them to remove their vehicle.


----------



## J_nick

wardconnor said:


> OK one thing I forgot to mention. Someone drove their car on my lawn this evening after I mowed. That was like a kick to the gut.
> 
> I had to kindly but STERNLY ask them to remove their vehicle.


Sounds like you met my mother-in-law :fool:


----------



## social port

I thought about the lawn and the pattern like every 5 minutes. I'm ALL IN here pal. I'm not messing around.

I'm surely not the only one.
[/quote]

Nope, I hear you 110 percent.



wardconnor said:


> That was like a kick to the gut.


I think I would have returned the favor.


----------



## social port

Used WBG in the front yard to begin the weed killing process for my overseed.
Used RU (for lawns) in the back yard to begin the weed killing process for my overseed. Here's to hoping that I damaged some Bermuda along the way: bonus. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> The single doubles are NICE! 👍🏼👍🏼


thanks

I really am liking that single double pattern. That one is very easy to screw up if you are not paying close attention.

Isn't mowing fun?


----------



## LIgrass

wardconnor said:


> OK. After 12 days of no mowing here is the money shot. Thanks to GD for the single double pattern.
> 
> Taken August 3rd 2017
> 
> Have some washboarding and localized dry spots. Vacation or lawn vacation or lawn. Vacation won.


Very nice!


----------



## chrismar

Yesterday: trimmed, mowed and blowed.

Today: installed my new Rachio!


----------



## wardconnor

Mowed the front this week. Wednesday Thursday Friday and Saturday.

Mowed the back today first time in a while. Decided to share this picture of my backyard. Double cut with rotary. Cut about 1.25 inch or so.


----------



## Roosterchest

wardconnor said:


> Mowed the back today first time in a while. Decided to share this picture of my backyard. Double cut with rotary. Cut about 1.25 inch or so.


Connor, is it the same mix as the front?


----------



## wardconnor

Roosterchest said:


> Connor, is it the same mix as the front?


The back is straight kbg with this:

ARC KBG 24.88%
BLITZ KBG 24.87%
GATEWAY KBG 24.85%
ROCKSTAR KBG 24.8%

I have a small section I over seed with some fescue (unknown variety). I dislike the fescue area.

I like the back. I LOVE the front blend. Eventually I'll overseed everything with PRG.


----------



## ericgautier

wardconnor said:


> Mowed the front this week. Wednesday Thursday Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Mowed the back today first time in a while. Decided to share this picture of my backyard. Double cut with rotary. Cut about 1.25 inch or so.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ales_gantar

I made myself a very complicated tool that helps me make an even distance from the pavers and soil.

Sprayed baby shampoo and watered heavily, because I'll be seeding this week, and I don't want the soil to cuck too much water from the surface.

I also filled the puddles wit soil.


----------



## BrettWayne

2nd cut this week finally starting to stripe a bit without kit ! Deff getting a striping kit for next season.


----------



## j4c11

Cut the grass. Counting the days until fall. The grass is starting to show signs of drought stress just a few days after rain, meaning there has been significant root loss due to heat. Going to apply another bottle of Lesco Moisture Manager, hopefully that helps.


----------



## Vols_fan08

Cut the crappy KY 31 and crabgrass lawn one last time before my first nuke lol


----------



## g-man

Got home around 7pm from vacation. I then went to Kroger to get milk for the kids. Started mowing at 8pm. I managed to drop a bag of Milo before it got too dark.

I saw some slime fungus in the neighbors yard. I need to keep an eye on it.


----------



## pennstater2005

Temps have cooled here recently so I spot sprayed a little WBG and re-seeded a very small area with PRG in the back that I had glypho'd along with the bigger reno area.


----------



## g-man

g-man said:


> I saw some slime fungus in the neighbors yard. I need to keep an eye on it.


I was able to take a picture this am. It looks like slime mold.


----------



## ales_gantar

As we have temperatures under 30 C I mowed 1 notch lower. It looks good from a distance, but on a closer distance I can see the crown is elevated from the soil too much for my taste and there's alot of dead looking yellowish grass underneath.
A friend lent me a dethatcher, so I'll be dethatching, leveling and overseeding soon.

I allso seeded a small part and covered it with peat moss. I forgot to put lime over it (just in case).


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

Today I planted an autumn joy and two Karl Forester grasses in my front walkway. I also cut my peonies to the ground and put compost over them. They didn't do well this year so I decided to cut back early. Anyone else have trouble with peonies?


----------



## social port

Waiting for weeds to die after weed killer applications made on 8/4. It seems like I did this during the last century. Results are still pretty minimal, with patches of yellow and patches of green. I'm a stickler for even coverage, so I am a little confused why results are not more uniform. Time is my friend, I know.
I made an interesting discovery the other day. Apparently, the builder of my house decided to cover a manhole for a sanitary sewer before I moved in. I had grass in that area, and it kept dying--I knew something wasn't right. At this point I've taken all of the soil out of that area, and I plan to use it to fill in some low spots in the yard.

The trouble is now I have two sanitary sewers in my yard!


----------



## J_nick

social port said:


> I made an interesting discovery the other day. Apparently, the builder of my house decided to cover a manhole for a sanitary sewer before I moved in. I had grass in that area, and it kept dying--I knew something wasn't right. At this point I've taken all of the soil out of that area, and I plan to use it to fill in some low spots in the yard.
> 
> The trouble is now I have two sanitary sewers in my yard!


Oh wow :shock: you have any pictures?


----------



## social port

J_nick said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made an interesting discovery the other day. Apparently, the builder of my house decided to cover a manhole for a sanitary sewer before I moved in. I had grass in that area, and it kept dying--I knew something wasn't right. At this point I've taken all of the soil out of that area, and I plan to use it to fill in some low spots in the yard.
> 
> The trouble is now I have two sanitary sewers in my yard!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow :shock: you have any pictures?
Click to expand...

 Pictures always make things better.
Here is the one recently uncovered



And it's brother



When I actually do get some nice turf growing, I will still have these eyesores. Maybe I will put some kind of potted plant on top.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Took off 2 inches.. mower set to 4in so it got to 6in lol oops been busy


----------



## phil

Today I left work a hair early and raced home to mow. I saw a box from Amazon on the porch and hoped it was my Sedgehammer, but alas it was something lame my wife ordered. After mowing I hit all 15,000 square feet of front lawn with some sweet sweet propiconazole.


----------



## Roosterchest

Mowed the grass (No Mix) at 3.5inches. Tested my homemade irrigation for my backyard renovation-ignition sequence was a success. The kill will happen Sunday. Received my SS9000 (10lbs) from SSS---their stuff is expensive but the packaging and see quality is top notch. I now have 20lbs of KBG (Jump Start, Award, Midnight and Bewitched) and 20lbs of Rye (Pangea GLR, Fiesta4 and SR4600). Oh yeah, I also popped a few tops after the mow.

Cheers


----------



## g-man

^ i recommend that you mow and bag lower than 3.5 prior to the kill. it will be less floppy and less to pick up later.


----------



## Roosterchest

g-man said:


> ^ i recommend that you mow and bag lower than 3.5 prior to the kill. it will be less floppy and less to pick up later.


I will consider that. I have a SCAG walk behind so it has very good lift. Once the water is out of the blade (dead) I didn't think I would have much of a mess. I tested a 100sq section and it at the grass. I will need to borrow a walk behind because the SCAG doesnt go lower than 1 1/4. Exciting times.

It's weird to look at a "good" yard and be on the verge of killing it in an attempt to make it great. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## pennstater2005

Roosterchest,

Have or are you going to start a renovation thread?


----------



## ericgautier

I agree with g-man. Mow as low as you can before the kill. Bagging tall dead grass is not fun.


----------



## ericgautier

Roosterchest said:


> I will consider that. I have a SCAG walk behind so it has very good lift.


Do you have a bagger for the SCAG?


----------



## Roosterchest

ericgautier said:


> Roosterchest said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will consider that. I have a SCAG walk behind so it has very good lift.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a bagger for the SCAG?
Click to expand...

No bagger. Plan was to use it and its power to go as low as it can. Then I'll use a pushmower w bag to finish.


----------



## Pete1313

phil said:


> I saw a box from Amazon on the porch and hoped it was my Sedgehammer, but alas it was something lame my wife ordered.


That's funny. I have also been disappointed by something lame the wife had ordered.. :roll:



Roosterchest said:


> It's weird to look at a "good" yard and be on the verge of killing it in an attempt to make it great. We'll see how it goes.


It is unsettling. Neighbors and family compliment how nice your yard looks and all you think is how it isn't what you want. Don't try and explain why you need to kill your "Good" yard to them, they won't understand... at least they won't until they see how great the finished product is!


----------



## pennstater2005

Light watering to glyphosate area. Haven't actually seen any green anything since I've been fallowing. I've got a couple bare areas that I seeded and watered those as well.


----------



## ales_gantar

- mowed low (2 inches (I know))
- dethatched a part and overseeded
- sprayed with fungicide
- watered baby grass. <3
- argued with my wife because I destroyed the lawn.


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

Hi all, i'm a belgian and this is my little lawn:


----------



## pennstater2005

A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:


> Hi all, i'm a belgian and this is my little lawn:


Hi Anthony! Welcome to TLF


----------



## ales_gantar

Hi fellow European. Welcome.


A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:


> Hi all, i'm a belgian and this is my little lawn:


----------



## Ware

A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:


> Hi all, i'm a belgian and this is my little lawn:


Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

Thank you all


----------



## chrismar

Mowed on Thursday.

Today, I threw down 315 lbs of OceanGro in the front and back, and sprayed prodiamine at the .75 oz/A rate in the front. It's all being watered in now.

Tomorrow I will prodiamine the back, PGR+FAS the front and maybe pick up my urea for aggressive use very shortly.


----------



## Sinclair

Been working like a mad man this summer to get the house ready for our wedding reception.

This was it earlier. Mowed, watered, and striped with a rake.


----------



## pennstater2005

Sinclair said:


> Been working like a mad man this summer to get the house ready for our wedding reception.
> 
> This was it earlier. Mowed, watered, and striped with a rake.


Very nice including the landscaping :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

chrismar said:


> ..... PGR+FAS the front and maybe pick up my urea for aggressive use very shortly.


Did you get your PGR issues worked out?


----------



## wardconnor

pennstater2005 said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been working like a mad man this summer to get the house ready for our wedding reception.
> 
> This was it earlier. Mowed, watered, and striped with a rake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice including the landscaping :thumbup:
Click to expand...

What he said. Nice looking beds.


----------



## Ware

Sinclair said:


> Been working like a mad man this summer to get the house ready for our wedding reception.
> 
> This was it earlier. Mowed, watered, and striped with a rake.


Looks great! Congrats on the wedding - is it soon?


----------



## Tsmith

Trimmed, edged, and cut lawn after trimming some ornamental grasses that have along side fences that are supposed to be more upright but fell over onto the lawn. I have two different kinds along the fence and will probably replace the ones that tend to fall over with the ones that don't.

Little warmer out than I was expecting or hoping it to be. Normally with warmer temps like this I would wait until around 6 to cut but with it being Sunday I like to get my chores done early so I can cook a nice dinner and relax.


----------



## stotea

Well, it wasn't today, but a few days ago I crossed the point of no return and applied glyphosate to about 2/3 (front and sides) of my 6k sf nomix lawn. I finally began noticing dying/dead turf a couple days ago. I'm definitely going to need to do a second application as soon as the weather dries up - hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Tsmith

stotea said:


> Well, it wasn't today, but a few days ago I crossed the point of no return and applied glyphosate to about 2/3 (front and sides) of my 6k sf nomix lawn. I finally began noticing dying/dead turf a couple days ago. I'm definitely going to need to do a second application as soon as the weather dries up - hopefully tomorrow.


Did you start taking lawn lower yet? I wouldn't wait too long otherwise you end up dealing with a matted down mess.

I sprayed my Reno at 3" last year and started taking down 3 days later and lowering a notch each cut after.


----------



## g-man

^ and you should bag too.


----------



## stotea

Tsmith said:


> Did you start taking lawn lower yet? I wouldn't wait too long otherwise you end up dealing with a matted down mess.


Yep. I also sprayed at 3" and will be cutting it even lower tonight. 


g-man said:


> ^ and you should bag too.


Yes, definitely. I started bagging a couple weeks ago.


----------



## pennstater2005

Worked on renovation getting it ready for seed. Also sprayed extra glyphosate around property where needed. I don't know why I made four gallons. It's so heavy I started getting a headache! That or in weak


----------



## BrettWayne

Killed off an area that was mostly grab grass in back lawn a couple weeks ago areateded and reseeding today .


----------



## BrettWayne

Still dominating in front !


----------



## pennstater2005

BrettWayne said:


> Still dominating in front !


Very nice!


----------



## social port

Mowed and...sssswept?! Yep, I used a broom for my driveway, porch, sidewalk, and street. I ran out of gas for my echo pas system. Bought that pas several months ago, and it seems like it has been one frustration after another. Starting to wish I had purchased the battery powered echo; I'm pretty sure that I could use all of the attachments with it.


----------



## ales_gantar

How soon do you start walking on the new grass?


----------



## g-man

Only when I have to or to mow.


----------



## ales_gantar

So basicaly not untill I can't tell the new from the old apart.


----------



## ericgautier

ales_gantar said:


> How soon do you start walking on the new grass?


On my last reno, I walked on the new grass about 10 days after they sprouted. But didn't mow until about 21 days after.


----------



## ales_gantar

Any significant damage from walking on it? I had a window of nobody walking on the lawn for 3 weeks after sprouting on previous seedings, but this year I am a bit anxious.


ericgautier said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> How soon do you start walking on the new grass?
> 
> 
> 
> On my last reno, I walked on the new grass about 10 days after they sprouted. But didn't mow until about 21 days after.
Click to expand...


----------



## ericgautier

ales_gantar said:


> Any significant damage from walking on it? I had a window of nobody walking on the lawn for 3 weeks after sprouting on previous seedings, but this year I am a bit anxious.


You have to walk on it carefully. I do not recommend to everyone, but I wanted to be aggressive. At day 10 after I saw first sprouts, I decide to feed the grass that is the reason why I opted to walk on it.


----------



## g-man

Sharpen the blades. Mowed. Next year I need to start using PGR. Finally some rain in the forecast after 2+ weeks of nothing. The rachio did a good job of watering without over doing it.


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> Sharpen the blades. Mowed. Next year I need to start using PGR. Finally some rain in the forecast after 2+ weeks of nothing. The rachio did a good job of watering without over doing it.


I hope you get all the rain and it stays away from northern IL!


----------



## social port

g-man said:


> Mowed and trimmed. Definitely shedding and almost out of it. Right before vacation.
> 
> A ton of dollar spot in the backyard. Dropped 50 lb of corn, half rate Milo and some urea in the dollar spot area. Ran out of daylight to spray fungicide. Trigger irrigation this am. Let's see how it is when I return.


How did this turn out? You mentioned having some slime mold when you returned from vaca, but nothing about dollar spot. 
I'm interested to know if the corn might have helped with the spot.


----------



## g-man

Slime was in the neighbors yard, 18in from mine. It stayed there.

I still see some of the damage from the dollar spot, it is not spreading, and it is main cosmetic.

The corn just provided another source of slow release nitrogen. It doesnt really help with dollar spot. The fact that we haven't had any rain since 27jul has reduced the fungus risk with the trade off of drought stress.


----------



## ales_gantar

I tried dethatching manually, and I think it works better for me then using a power rake.
Could be that I just have to get used to using the power rake, but still. I like this one better.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

I think you can take a guess on what I did today! )


----------



## g-man

Pete1313 said:


> I hope you get all the rain and it stays away from northern IL!


Nothing! And the Rachio is confused. They keep forecasting rain, so it skips the irrigation. I'm going to manually trigger it tomorrow am.


----------



## social port

Miller_Low_Life said:


> I think you can take a guess on what I did today! )


Nice! What seed did you use?


----------



## social port

Dropped 15-15-15 fertilizer at 1 pound per 1k. Trying to push weed growth so they can meet their death. Also needed the phosphorus and potassium.


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

I fertilize with ultraferro 150gr for 50m2


----------



## g-man

Anthony

That looks like an Ikea table I wanted to buy. My wife said no because of the color being too dark. :-(

150g for 50m^2 seems low. Could you share more info on the ultraferro product? does is have three numbers (ie. 25-3-10)

PS 150 gr for 50m2 is 0.33lb in 530sqft


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

social port said:


> Miller_Low_Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can take a guess on what I did today! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! What seed did you use?
Click to expand...

I used micro clover and the brown patch resistance mix.


----------



## wardconnor

Miller_Low_Life said:


> I think you can take a guess on what I did today! )


Nice


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

g-man said:


> Anthony
> 
> That looks like an Ikea table I wanted to buy. My wife said no because of the color being too dark. :-(
> 
> 150g for 50m^2 seems low. Could you share more info on the ultraferro product? does is have three numbers (ie. 25-3-10)
> 
> PS 150 gr for 50m2 is 0.33lb in 530sqft


For more information for ultraferro http://www.ammc.com.sa/Pages/Products/Details.aspx?ProductID=382


----------



## g-man

A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:


> For more information for ultraferro http://www.ammc.com.sa/Pages/Products/Details.aspx?ProductID=382


Ok. It is a source of chelated iron. It will help the yard look more green, but it does not seem to have any nitrogen (fertilizer) in it. Chelated iron is a form of iron that the grass could absorb more easily and in alkaline soils (ph>7.0).


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

g-man said:


> A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> For more information for ultraferro http://www.ammc.com.sa/Pages/Products/Details.aspx?ProductID=382
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. It is a source of chelated iron. It will help the yard look more green, but it does not seem to have any nitrogen (fertilizer) in it. Chelated iron is a form of iron that the grass could absorb more easily and in alkaline soils (ph>7.0).
Click to expand...

And fertilize my lawn with proturf 15-5-15


----------



## Sinclair

Ware said:


> Looks great! Congrats on the wedding - is it soon?


Thanks everyone.

The wedding is over and we've been in Bermuda since Sunday. 😎


----------



## social port

Sinclair said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Congrats on the wedding - is it soon?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> The wedding is over and we've been in Bermuda since Sunday. 😎
Click to expand...

Congratulations, Man!
My wedding/honeymoon is still one of the best memories I have -- nearly 15 years later.

I can't say that I'll ever visit Bermuda, though. Something about the name reminds me too much of a certain weed-like grass that sometimes afflicts us cool season folk.


----------



## social port

Applied a smorgasbord of pre-made weed killer today. Bayer advanced and WBG claimed victims in the front and side yard. Round up executed an assault on the back yard and the other side yard.

I took a chance of applying this morning because there were rain clouds nearby. But the rain never came, and now it's sunny and beautiful. After an inch of water yesterday and a healthy dose of nitrogen, I can be pretty confident that those weeds are growing into their death. It's a good day for those of us fighting the good fight. 
31 days until reseed.


----------



## Sinclair

social port said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Congrats on the wedding - is it soon?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> The wedding is over and we've been in Bermuda since Sunday. 😎
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations, Man!
> My wedding/honeymoon is still one of the best memories I have -- nearly 15 years later.
> 
> I can't say that I'll ever visit Bermuda, though. Something about the name reminds me too much of a certain weed-like grass that sometimes afflicts us cool season folk.
Click to expand...

It's everywhere and looks like crap right now! Thankfully in Canada it's too cold in the winter for me to have to worry about it.

I will however be dousing my luggage in pre-emergent in the driveway then setting fire to it as a precautionary measure. 😜

It's beautiful here. Highly recommended.


----------



## social port

Sinclair said:


> I will however be dousing my luggage in pre-emergent in the driveway then setting fire to it as a precautionary measure


I like your style. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Watered the reno twice so far. Changed the blades on the mower and mowed a bit before we had to leave. Hopefully I get to finish it tonight.


----------



## wardconnor

social port said:


> I can't say that I'll ever visit Bermuda, though. Something about the name reminds me too much of a certain weed-like grass that sometimes afflicts us cool season folk.


I hope this is not offensive you Ware.


----------



## social port

wardconnor said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say that I'll ever visit Bermuda, though. Something about the name reminds me too much of a certain weed-like grass that sometimes afflicts us cool season folk.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is not offensive you Ware.
Click to expand...

I would regret that if this was the case. I certainly had no intention in that direction.


----------



## Ware

social port said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say that I'll ever visit Bermuda, though. Something about the name reminds me too much of a certain weed-like grass that sometimes afflicts us cool season folk.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is not offensive you Ware.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would regret that if this was the case. I certainly had no intention in that direction.
Click to expand...

No, not at all - he's just poking at me because of what I said about PRG here. :lol:



Ware said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you're not happy with the results and don't want to do it again the following winter, will the MSM completly kill the PRG or will it try to creep back the next season?
> 
> 
> 
> It should knock it out like any other *grassy weed* (no offense wardconnor). :lol:
> 
> But yeah, I would hope for a complete kill in the spring whether I decide to overseed again or not.
Click to expand...


----------



## social port

Ware said:


> No, not at all - he's just poking at me because of what I said about PRG here.


Ohhhh........
Well, that's good, 'cause a player gonna play and cool season folk gonna say cool season things.


----------



## Ridgerunner

I don't understand why people denigrate Bermuda grass. If Bermuda is highly maintained it can look almost as good as 1960's AstroTurf. Cut some slack people and spread a little love.
Chin-up Bermuda grassers. It's better than bare dirt.... probably. Whatever.


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

My crazy dog lol 😂


----------



## social port

Ridgerunner said:


> I don't understand why people denigrate Bermuda grass. If Bermuda is highly maintained it can look almost as good as 1960's AstroTurf. Cut some slack people and spread a little love.
> Chin-up Bermuda grassers. It's better than bare dirt.... probably. Whatever.


I think that some of the best lawns on the forum are bermuda lawns. They can look incredible.

Bermuda can be difficult in the transition zones because it will seemingly grow almost anywhere, spreads faster than floodwater, and is immortal. Those qualities can make establishing and maintaing cool season grass...challenging.

OK, OK, no more bermuda talk from social port.


----------



## ales_gantar

Hey.
What grass are you growing?



A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:


> My crazy dog lol 😂


----------



## ales_gantar

- sprayed fungicide over new seeding, because I'm getting what you call dollar spot. (It got warmer again, who knew, and I seeded. Shoot me.)
- reseeded a part where grass disn't sprout.
- watered.
- realised that according to Barenbrug I live in the tranzition zone, which is crazy, because we get snow. And heat.


----------



## J_nick

ales_gantar said:


> - sprayed fungicide over new seeding, because I'm getting what you call dollar spot. (It got warmer again, who knew, and I seeded. Shoot me.)
> - reseeded a part where grass disn't sprout.
> - watered.
> - realised that according to Barenbrug I live in the tranzition zone, which is crazy, because we get snow. And heat.


I live in the transition zone -3*F (-19.4*C) last winter and 108*F (42.2*C) this summer. We get snow but it usually doesn't stay around too long.


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

ales_gantar said:


> Hey.
> What grass are you growing?
> 
> 
> 
> A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My crazy dog lol 😂
Click to expand...

Rpr raygrass regenerating and fescue


----------



## ales_gantar

Did you manage to get 100% RPR, or is icombined vith PRG and/or fescue?



A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.
> What grass are you growing?
> 
> 
> 
> A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My crazy dog lol 😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rpr raygrass regenerating and fescue
Click to expand...


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

ales_gantar said:


> Did you manage to get 100% RPR, or is icombined vith PRG and/or fescue?
> 
> 
> 
> A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.
> What grass are you growing?
> 
> 
> 
> Rpr raygrass regenerating and fescue
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No I mixed the two


----------



## pennstater2005

Working on a small area in the front yard that was just dead and dying weed grass. Need to dethatch a little more then I'll seed and peat moss hopefully later today. Not too concerned about this area as hopefully in a couple years I can nuke the front.


----------



## ericgautier

I too have an area on the side yard that I need to work on. This area of the side yard gets baked by the sun. I'm deciding between plugging it or seeding the area. Leaning towards plugging it since I do not have seeds leftover.


----------



## ales_gantar

*crowls back to the cool side*
"Ok, PRG it is"
*mumbling something rude*




J_nick said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> - sprayed fungicide over new seeding, because I'm getting what you call dollar spot. (It got warmer again, who knew, and I seeded. Shoot me.)
> - reseeded a part where grass disn't sprout.
> - watered.
> - realised that according to Barenbrug I live in the tranzition zone, which is crazy, because we get snow. And heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the transition zone -3*F (-19.4*C) last winter and 108*F (42.2*C) this summer. We get snow but it usually doesn't stay around too long.
Click to expand...


----------



## ales_gantar

You can get 100% RPR?



A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you manage to get 100% RPR, or is icombined vith PRG and/or fescue?
> 
> 
> 
> A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rpr raygrass regenerating and fescue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mixed the two
Click to expand...


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

ales_gantar said:


> You can get 100% RPR?
> 
> 
> 
> A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you manage to get 100% RPR, or is icombined vith PRG and/or fescue?
> 
> 
> 
> No I mixed the two
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The rpr of barenbrug and 100% rpr it contains only autoregenerative seeds there is no raygrass that lasts only one year normally. At the mowing the grasses produce pseudo stolons and regenerate automatically.


----------



## pennstater2005

Got a hose splitter so I can leave the oscillating sprinkler set up and have the expandable hose set up to hand water areas the sprinkler doesn't get. Trying to avoid over watering. And it's easier for the wife once I head back to work next week.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Working on the backyard project some more. I installed trellis for the roses to climb. Unknowingly the pvc trellis is super floppy lol


----------



## g-man

Mowed. Spot treated down weeds. Dropped half bag rate of milorganite. I also did a check on all heads making sure they are still pointing correctly.

The lawn gas done a nice transformation from summer. We are in a mini drought in Indianapolis and full sun every day. Per the forecast we should hit 90F again, but it should cool off after that.


----------



## ales_gantar

I used a RPR blend with normal PRG last year to overseed. It would be great to be able to get pure RPR, as my lawn gets alot of foot traffic and stuff.

I don't understand the part of it producing stolons at mowing. I assumed it pushes stolons out on random occasions, and they survive if they arn't crowded.



A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get 100% RPR?
> 
> 
> 
> A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I mixed the two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rpr of barenbrug and 100% rpr it contains only autoregenerative seeds there is no raygrass that lasts only one year normally. At the mowing the grasses produce pseudo stolons and regenerate automatically.
Click to expand...


----------



## BrettWayne

Gave lawn a fresh cut !


----------



## Roosterchest

Mowed the main yard at 3.25"---working it down for fall.

Backyard reno had a 2nd round of glypho yesterday. I also worked the scalp down to about 1.5"---what a dusty mess.


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

BrettWayne said:


> Gave lawn a fresh cut !


 :thumbup:


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

ales_gantar said:


> I used a RPR blend with normal PRG last year to overseed. It would be great to be able to get pure RPR, as my lawn gets alot of foot traffic and stuff.
> 
> I don't understand the part of it producing stolons at mowing. I assumed it pushes stolons out on random occasions, and they survive if they arn't crowded.
> 
> 
> 
> A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get 100% RPR?
> 
> 
> 
> The rpr of barenbrug and 100% rpr it contains only autoregenerative seeds there is no raygrass that lasts only one year normally. At the mowing the grasses produce pseudo stolons and regenerate automatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Normally RPR from barenbrug and pure perennial ryegrass and is designed for sports grounds and high-pass terrain

Look :


----------



## Sinclair

Got home from Bermuda last night.

We had a cool and wet week at home, and the lawn is about 6" tall.

Really looking forward to mowing tonight!


----------



## pennstater2005

duplicate


----------



## Sinclair

Picked up some fresh goodies for when my tree comes down and the lawn goes from partial shade to full sun.


----------



## BXMurphy

Psyched to get going in earnest with my first season being serious about my lawn!

I've been lurking here and around. Bought everything! Prodiamine, Tenacity, powdered kelp, yucca, humic acid, SLES... Jacto backpack sprayer, dfw_pilot's wand pimp suggestions from the Rutgers guy's videos and did... NOTHING!

Me? I waited for just this very day to take soil samples before I put down whatever is on sale at the hardware store yet again. Only THIS year, no hardware store!

Last Milo app was July 4. Spot-treated weeds here and there and realized the futility. After Milo, I knew there had to be a better way and found... The Lawn Forum!

Thank you everyone for being here. I'm dying to get my results so I can get to work!


----------



## ales_gantar

I mowed.
The fertilizer, cooler temperatures and watering helped the lawn to look much better then it did 2 weeks ago.


----------



## GrassDaddy

That looks great!


----------



## ales_gantar

Thanks.


----------



## pennstater2005

Mowed and watered reno. Also had a small wash out on a small area I re did in the front. I'll be heading out shortly to fix it. Starting to think about the fall nitrogen regimen coming shortly. I can't wait!


----------



## ericgautier

Mowed, still @3.5" HOC. Dropped 2 bags of Oceangro (5-5-0). Slowly easing up on fertilizing the lawn.


----------



## ales_gantar

Watered the newly seeded part and complained about peat moss not absorbing water.


----------



## ericgautier

ales_gantar said:


> I mowed.
> The fertilizer, cooler temperatures and watering helped the lawn to look much better then it did 2 weeks ago.


Looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Tsmith

It's so nice out tonight I decided to go over lawn twice and actually feel like I should be seeding somewhere, absolutely gorgeous night here in the Garden State.

Lawn looks rough in spots due to the recent heat wave we had but should start rocking now. I need to make a Site One run for fall supplies.


----------



## pennstater2005

Got the front area that washed out fixed. I really hope I don't have to do that again.


----------



## social port

Tsmith said:


> It's so nice out tonight I decided to go over lawn twice and actually feel like I should be seeding somewhere, absolutely gorgeous night here in the Garden State.


Same here, only in Tennessee. It is so nice to have a break from the windless, muggy heat. Low 70s, breezy, sunny, low humidity -- the absolute best weather for working in the yard. I spent half the day thinking about what I wanted to do outside .


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> Starting to think about the fall nitrogen regimen coming shortly. I can't wait!


Will you be posting about said regimen? I'm green with envy at everyone who is already seeding and getting growth. That's the magical time of year. It's like our own lawn-enthusiast Christmas.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to think about the fall nitrogen regimen coming shortly. I can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be posting about said regimen? I'm green with envy at everyone who is already seeding and getting growth. That's the magical time of year. It's like our own lawn-enthusiast Christmas.
Click to expand...

I'll either post here or in the fall nitrogen thread. I'm by no means an expert regarding fall nitrogen applications though. I just started it last year but it worked well.


----------



## Tsmith

I decided to hit Site One during lunch because I knew I wouldn't make it there before noon tomorrow and it was a usual an aggravating visit.

I asked for OceanGro and guy tells me they are $10.17 a bag which isn't right so I said they used to be 10 a bag when they were 50Lb bags but they changed to 45Lb and he argues that's not right. I said show me and of course, they are 45Lb bags and he says...still $10.17 a bag.

I then asked for 2 bags of Dimension and he says that its buried behind other stuff and he isn't ripping store apart for 2 bags. Other guy says we have some over here and grabs them. Also, no urea.

All that and I came away with 2 bags of Dimension that I guess I should feel lucky about.

The one year I don't load up on OceanGro during the April sale is the one year the Milo sale at True Value doesn't happen.


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y




----------



## Pete1313

A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:


>


Looks beautiful!


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> The one year I don't load up on OceanGro during the April sale is the one year the Milo sale at True Value doesn't happen.


Come to Ferris Farms... they always have OceanGro discounted if you buy 5 or more bags. They also have Urea the last time I was there (I would call though to make sure they still have any). :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

ericgautier said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one year I don't load up on OceanGro during the April sale is the one year the Milo sale at True Value doesn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Come to Ferris Farms... they always have OceanGro discounted if you buy 5 or more bags. They also have Urea the last time I was there (I would call though to make sure they still have any). :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Odd. Where I'm at milorganite or anything resembling it is very difficult to find and when I do it's like 23$ per bag. I've never seen it on sale either. Urea is easy to find and is in plentiful at farm and ag stores.


----------



## Eric

ericgautier said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one year I don't load up on OceanGro during the April sale is the one year the Milo sale at True Value doesn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Come to Ferris Farms... they always have OceanGro discounted if you buy 5 or more bags. They also have Urea the last time I was there (I would call though to make sure they still have any). :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I not sure how far Menards goes outside of the Midwest, but you can get Milo all day long on sale for less than $7/bag.


----------



## monty

> Come to Ferris Farms... they always have OceanGro discounted if you buy 5 or more bags. They also have Urea the last time I was there (I would call though to make sure they still have any). :thumbup:


What is their price for 5+ bags? Trying to decide if it's worth the trip.


----------



## ericgautier

monty said:


> What is their price for 5+ bags? Trying to decide if it's worth the trip.


$7.99 for 5+


----------



## ericgautier

Eric said:


> I not sure how far Menards goes outside of the Midwest, but you can get Milo all day long on sale for less than $7/bag.


We don't have Menards.


----------



## Tsmith

ericgautier said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one year I don't load up on OceanGro during the April sale is the one year the Milo sale at True Value doesn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Come to Ferris Farms... they always have OceanGro discounted if you buy 5 or more bags. They also have Urea the last time I was there (I would call though to make sure they still have any). :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I actually took a ride there a few weeks ago stupidly without calling and they had one bag of OceanGro and asked if I wanted to order any because they didn't know if / when they were getting more in.

I might call there and garden center in Whiting tomorrow if I get motivated otherwise I'll wait until next weekend.


----------



## pennstater2005

Lots of watering. Bought a small bale of peat moss to cover a few seeded areas that weren't covered.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Scalp, dethatch, overseed with TTTF, Starter Fert, Milorganite, Peat Moss, lots of watering. 12 hour day in the yard!


----------



## BXMurphy

I took my first ever soil samples. Last app of Milorganite was July 4th. Should be just fine.

Interesting to get that close to my lawn and soil. Mrs. Murphy thinks I've gone off the deep end but she's curious to see how things will turn out.

Now that the samples are out of the way, I can start playing with my yucca, kelp, humic acid, and SLES to see what all that does. I'll apply those with my new Chapin 6005 hose-end.

My Jacto backpack sprayer came in a couple of weeks ago. I'll modify the wand according to the professor at Rutgers for more even coverage of Tenacity to prevent winter annuals while I do some test seeding and over-seeding.

Also getting ready for the fall nitrogen blitz. One app of Milo during Labor Day weekend, another around October 1. Then I'll hit it with urea around Thanksgiving.

Will do things differently next year but all-in-all, a terrific start to shaping up this lawn thanks to the good folks at The Lawn Forum.


----------



## Sinclair

I painted my neighbour's lawn with Glypho.


----------



## wardconnor

Yesterday I mowed a section with the rotary and over seed with PRG in that section.


----------



## pennstater2005

Up early to water reno and a couple smaller areas I did as well. Getting a little tired of manually setting up sprinkler and hand watering. But the end result is worth it.


----------



## Roosterchest

pennstater2005 said:


> Up early to water reno and a couple smaller areas I did as well. Getting a little tired of manually setting up sprinkler and hand watering. But the end result is worth it.


I'm with ya! I've been watering since Friday---3-4 times per day. Builds mental toughness I guess. Luckily we have had light rain today.


----------



## fusebox7

Pulled 343,958,375 Poa annua plants and threw them in my neighbor's yard...

...just kidding. But they have went "buhbye"  I have settled my anxiety (for now)!


----------



## pennstater2005

Roosterchest said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up early to water reno and a couple smaller areas I did as well. Getting a little tired of manually setting up sprinkler and hand watering. But the end result is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with ya! I've been watering since Friday---3-4 times per day. Builds mental toughness I guess. Luckily we have had light rain today.
Click to expand...

How's your reno going?


----------



## Roosterchest

pennstater2005 said:


> Roosterchest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up early to water reno and a couple smaller areas I did as well. Getting a little tired of manually setting up sprinkler and hand watering. But the end result is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with ya! I've been watering since Friday---3-4 times per day. Builds mental toughness I guess. Luckily we have had light rain today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's your reno going?
Click to expand...

Seed down was Friday around noon. Went with a Toro slice seeder. Been on my hands and knees looking for sprouts. I've seen a few poking through. If I look like yours at two weeks, my wife won't divorce me.


----------



## pennstater2005

I didn't see any rye sprouts till about day 5. Good luck with your grass and wife


----------



## social port

Good golly Miss Molly...I miss a day or two at the lawn forum, and folks are glyphing their neighbors, tossing obscene amounts of weeds, and getting divorced and/or a mental health consultation  .



Sinclair said:


> I painted my neighbour's lawn with Glypho.


I would love to know more about this.



fusebox7 said:


> Pulled 343,958,375 Poa annua plants


I usually lose track around 324,455,994. Kudos.



BXMurphy said:


> Mrs. Murphy thinks I've gone off the deep end


It is pretty crazy just how much we need to do to get that desirable turf we all want. You've got lots of company.


----------



## g-man

Found a large portion of rust in the side of the house. I will need to treat it.


----------



## Sinclair

social port said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I painted my neighbour's lawn with Glypho.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know more about this.
Click to expand...

Our lawns are one combined area with our driveways on the opposite sides. I was given permission to extend my fall leveling and seeding work...just needed to clean up a few things first (about 593,567,103 creeping charlie plants, but I wasn't going to pick them!)

They were going to rip up their yard and get sod installed, so I told them I would save a ton of money.


----------



## b0nk3rs

Sinclair said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I painted my neighbour's lawn with Glypho.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know more about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our lawns are one combined area with our driveways on the opposite sides. I was given permission to extend my fall leveling and seeding work...just needed to clean up a few things first (about 593,567,103 creeping charlie plants, but I wasn't going to pick them!)
> 
> They were going to rip up their yard and get sod installed, so I told them I would save a ton of money.
Click to expand...

What happens if you have a washout or some kind of mistake and its a failure going into winter? Have you discussed the possibility with the neighbor?


----------



## Sinclair

b0nk3rs said:


> What happens if you have a washout or some kind of mistake and its a failure going into winter? Have you discussed the possibility with the neighbor?


No - I just told them I would do it. I bought a 55lb bulk bag of KBG. That's enough to do both lawns 10x.

If the need arises I'll drop more seed in the spring.


----------



## ales_gantar

- mowed including the newly seeded part (first 2 pictures)
- reseeded a part that has a lot of dead spots.
- fertilized.


----------



## pennstater2005

I've been watering a handful of small areas around the property that I glypho'd. This is one.



Don't mind the rest if the crappy front yard 😉


----------



## Sinclair

I suffered my first episode of KBG germination anxiety today (is there enough soil contact? Is it holding enough water?), so I put down another 2lb/K of seed and 1/8" more peat. :lol: :lol:

I swear I will leave it alone now.


----------



## Pete1313

Sinclair said:


> I suffered my first episode of KBG germination anxiety today (is there enough soil contact? Is it holding enough water?), so I put down another 2lb/K of seed and 1/8" more peat. :lol: :lol:
> 
> I swear I will leave it alone now.


You have about 3 more weeks of KBG germination anxiety! Welcome to the club.. :beer:


----------



## ericgautier

Any lawn plans for this long weekend?

For me, I plan to work on a damage area on my side yard. Will finally use the proplugger to plug the area.


----------



## Sinclair

ericgautier said:


> Any lawn plans for this long weekend?
> 
> For me, I plan to work on a damage area on my side yard. Will finally use the proplugger to plug the area.


Raking out the glypho kill and leveling / seeding the neighbour's yard. :thumbup:


----------



## Tsmith

Haven't been able to cut since Saturday so I had to double cut today to take height back down to 3.5. I moved about 60 plugs into some spots I lost over the summer, dropped first Urea app of the fall and watered it in.

If it doesn't rain tomorrow I'm going to rebuild the ramp to shed as I built it too high at first and after shed settled the doors now hit ramp preventing them from closing all the way.


----------



## vnephologist

I'm contemplating working in the back yard in the rain today to deal with my front yard germination anxiety. Hope to see some other baby pics here to help too!


----------



## Sinclair

vnephologist said:


> I'm contemplating working in the back yard in the rain today to deal with my front yard germination anxiety. Hope to see some other baby pics here to help too!


My seed down date was Aug 25.

100% KBG

It'll happen!


----------



## pennstater2005

Contemplating putting down some Tenacity tomorrow in the front to just clean it up a little for fall. I've got some nasty weed grass out there.


----------



## ericgautier

Dropped HOC yesterday to 3" (was at 3.5"). Today, dropped Urea @1 lb/k.


----------



## loamy_roots

Dropped HOC to 2.25" in preparation for the Fall season and spread some Urea (1 lb/k) and SOP (2 lbs/k). Everything's being nicely watered in by the ~0.5" of rain we're receiving today.


----------



## LawnNerd

Sinclair said:


> vnephologist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm contemplating working in the back yard in the rain today to deal with my front yard germination anxiety. Hope to see some other baby pics here to help too!
> 
> 
> 
> My seed down date was Aug 25.
> 
> 100% KBG
> 
> It'll happen!
Click to expand...

It'll definitly happen. Seed down was Aug. 7 Here's me at 14 days. Kbg sure is nerve racking.


----------



## Tsmith

Seems like a tough year for renos in the northeast with all the rain we've been having. I lucked out last year seeding right after a big storm and not getting anymore rain the next few weeks.

Luck is a very underrated part of any Reno


----------



## Budstl

Day 8 kbg


----------



## Budstl

Day 8 kbg


----------



## ales_gantar

- aerated a small part with a fork and reseeded (75 g/sqm)
- reseeded parts damaged by fungus


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> Seems like a tough year for renos in the northeast with all the rain we've been having. I lucked out last year seeding right after a big storm and not getting anymore rain the next few weeks.
> 
> Luck is a very underrated part of any Reno


I welcomed the rain yesterday as it watered my Urea app. 

How's the lawn?


----------



## ales_gantar

Mowed after 4 days and it felt like I mowed 9/10 instead of 1/3.
I feel dirty.


----------



## loamy_roots

Sprayed PGR yesterday and mowed today at a lower HOC at 2.25". I went down in height very quickly so the grass is pretty stemmy and yellow, but as long as I keep on top of the mowing it should all green out in a few weeks.


----------



## Sinclair

We are getting remnants of Hurricane Harvey today.

The reno is holding up ok. I don't see any washout. I have some canvas blankets ready for deployment if things turn for the worse.


----------



## pennstater2005

Raked a hillside out with the thatch rake that I had glypho'd a few weeks ago. I've got some hostas to split and put in there. I'm going to fill it with hostas and whatever likes shade. Don't feel like mowing it anymore and now I won't have to!!


----------



## wardconnor

Mow









Edge


----------



## Fronta1

Have you ever been contacted by like a landscape or gardening magazine? I think you might have the best lawn in the country. Don't let that go to your head.


----------



## zeus201

Wardconnor is on another level, hoping to get my turf somewhere like that. But until then, lowered HOC and sprayed Patch Pro in the front yard.


----------



## wardconnor

zeus201 said:


> ....... lowered HOC and sprayed Patch Pro in the front yard.


What are you mowing with? This looks good. Double fat.


----------



## g-man

^ click his name and the profile shows: Husqvarna Rotary

The profile updates that ware did are really useful.


----------



## zeus201

wardconnor said:


> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....... lowered HOC and sprayed Patch Pro in the front yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you mowing with? This looks good. Double fat.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Mowing with Husqvarna 22inch with Toro strip kit.


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> ^ click his name and the profile shows: Husqvarna Rotary
> 
> The profile updates that ware did are really useful.


Thanks. Totally forgot about that.



zeus201 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....... lowered HOC and sprayed Patch Pro in the front yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you mowing with? This looks good. Double fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Mowing with Husqvarna 22inch with Toro strip kit.
Click to expand...

What hoc?


----------



## g-man

Weekend work: redoing a zone by adding two new heads. This means two 20ft trenches to T into the current line. Half of the trench was bone dry hard clay and getting the T in is not easy. I'm tired.

While finishing the last trench I wanted to level of a section that was low. As I pulled up the sod I figure out why it was low. It was the dump spot for the construction. I pulled pvc chunks, ~15 4in rocks, a can and other debris. I ran out of top soil to back fill, so I will need to continue another day.

One observation from digging that I hate to say, I need to aerate. Roots are deep (more than 8in), but all the organic material is at the 1-1.5in level, the rest is just clay. The only way to get some organic material lower would be to wait a lot of years or create a channel with aeration. I just need to time it with a PreM.


----------



## wardconnor

Fronta1 said:


> Have you ever been contacted by like a landscape or gardening magazine? I think you might have the best lawn in the country. Don't let that go to your head.


No thank goodness. I would not like that.

While I do appreciate your kind words, you must understand that while it is nice it's not as nice as your thinking. I have a lot of areas in the yard that need a ton of work.

You know how in social media people only post their best just to make themselves look so dang cool? Well this kind of applies here.

Some day I'll make a video showing the yard entirely exposing all my weaknesses. I have a lot of ideas and things I would like to do but it's all time, patience, and money. The only one of those 3 I kind of resemble to have is the patience but not really so much really if you ask my wife. The patience on my part only relates to yard work.


----------



## zeus201

wardconnor said:


> What hoc?


3 inch today. Going to go as low as possible with this turf.


----------



## g-man

I forgot to post my little white babies. I threw some kbg I had into the no man's land between my house and the back neighbor. It is the path of all the storm water when it rains. It was very steep angle, so I leveled it a bit. I threw the seed last Saturday with a bag of topsoil and tenacity. I setup a sprinkler for 5min every 6 hours. I was not expecting much, but 7 days later I have nice germination. The tenacity is causing some white, let's hope they make it.


----------



## ericgautier

^ whoa. Those are some white walker babies. How much tenacity did you use?


----------



## g-man

4oz rate 7 days ago. It rained a bit one day, so I dont know if it puddle in the center. If you notice there is some green in there. It all came from the same nozzle at the same time in a single pass at my normal walking speed.


----------



## ericgautier

g-man said:


> 4oz rate 7 days ago. It rained a bit one day, so I dont know if it puddle in the center. If you notice there is some green in there. It all came from the same nozzle at the same time in a single pass at my normal walking speed.


Yeah I do see some green also. Hopefully, they make it out fine. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Watched the rain gently water my reno. Nice break from daily watering and much needed really as it has not rained here lately.


----------



## Eric

zeus201 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What hoc?
> 
> 
> 
> 3 inch today. Going to go as low as possible with this turf.
Click to expand...

Hey Zeus- where abouts in Central Iowa do you reside? I'm in Ames, cool seeing other Iowans on here


----------



## chrismar

Mowed and blowed. Threw down 21.5 lbs of urea to kick off the 2017 fall feeding frenzy.


----------



## zeus201

Eric said:


> Hey Zeus- where abouts in Central Iowa do you reside? I'm in Ames, cool seeing other Iowans on here


Hey Eric - I agree with you, I live in Huxley and work in Ames. Do you ever go to Brekke's? I buy my all my soybean meal, alfalfa pellets, and urea...plus they have tasty variants of sweet corn they plant.

Oh yeah, Lowes will price match Mill's Fleet Farm pricing on Milorganite as they sell it for 8 bucks a bag. Lowes is charging like 13 bucks or so :x


----------



## Tsmith

ericgautier said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a tough year for renos in the northeast with all the rain we've been having. I lucked out last year seeding right after a big storm and not getting anymore rain the next few weeks.
> 
> Luck is a very underrated part of any Reno
> 
> 
> 
> I welcomed the rain yesterday as it watered my Urea app.
> 
> How's the lawn?
Click to expand...

Still dealing with rust which I knew I had but starting to see the dust buildup on mower for first time. I'm not overly concerned yet with the cooler temps and fall feeding coming so I'm hoping the coming growth spurt helps.

Overall it's ok but I'm trying not to judge too hard since its year one of full KBG lawn.

How about yours?


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> Still dealing with rust which I knew I had but starting to see the dust buildup on mower for first time. I'm not overly concerned yet with the cooler temps and fall feeding coming so I'm hoping the coming growth spurt helps.
> 
> Overall it's ok but I'm trying not to judge too hard since its year one of full KBG lawn.
> 
> How about yours?


I have an area in the side yard that I need to plug that got damages from not watering enough. That area gets baked by the sun. But overall, happy with how it is doing.

Definitely time to kick up the fert though with the cooler temps.


----------



## ales_gantar

- mowed at 5 cm after 2 (two) days and it was like mowing after a 2 week vacation without a lawnsitter.
- mowed lower a 52 sqm part, dethatched, and mowed again to suck up all the dead stuff.

I wanted to level and overseed, but then I was told we are getting alot of rain tomorrow. Like, 20 mm, and I didn't seed, because seeds washing away and stuff.


----------



## Eric

zeus201 said:


> Eric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Zeus- where abouts in Central Iowa do you reside? I'm in Ames, cool seeing other Iowans on here
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Eric - I agree with you, I live in Huxley and work in Ames. Do you ever go to Brekke's? I buy my all my soybean meal, alfalfa pellets, and urea...plus they have tasty variants of sweet corn they plant.
> 
> Oh yeah, Lowes will price match Mill's Fleet Farm pricing on Milorganite as they sell it for 8 bucks a bag. Lowes is charging like 13 bucks or so :x
Click to expand...

Small world! I lived in Huxley for 11 years! Just moved to Ames in May, yes I have been to Brekkes just have never purchased anything from them...yet! Now that I know they carry all that I for sure will, assume they probably have cracked corn as well. At least Theisens doe if they don't


----------



## zeus201

Eric said:


> Small world! I lived in Huxley for 11 years! Just moved to Ames in May, yes I have been to Brekkes just have never purchased anything from them...yet! Now that I know they carry all that I for sure will, assume they probably have cracked corn as well. At least Theisens doe if they don't


Hahahaa, small world for sure!!! Used to live in Ames for years but bought a home in Huxley 4 years ago.

Brekkes does carry cracked corn, but I found Thiesens to be cheaper.


----------



## stotea

This evening marks 5 full days since I seeded about 4k sf (front and sides of yard) with Bewitched, and after work today I spotted one single green shoot!

I also mowed the back yard and noticed fresh mole tunnels. After not seeing any for a few days since putting out poison/bate, I was hoping they would leave me alone the rest of the year. Apparently this one had different ideas... Ugh. I guess I'll throw the traps out again and put out more poison/bate.

Edit: Oh, I also visited a feed mill south of the metro for the first time and bought a 50 lb. bag of urea 46-0-0 for only $13! I also learned that they sell 50 lb. bags of SBM for about $10 each. So I might be giving that stuff a shot next year.


----------



## Pete1313

stotea said:


> This evening marks 5 full days since I seeded about 4k sf (front and sides of yard) with Bewitched, and after work today I spotted one single green shoot!


Congrats! :yahoo:



stotea said:


> Oh, I also visited a feed mill south of the metro for the first time and bought a 50 lb. bag of urea 46-0-0 for only $13! I also learned that they sell 50 lb. bags of SBM for about $10 each. So I might be giving that stuff a shot next year.


Those are good prices! Best I have found is $15 for urea and $13 for SBM in NW Illinois.


----------



## pennstater2005

A little mini reno I did in the front a week after the backyard. Different seed though.


----------



## massgrass

Tried out the new lawn striper that I made:


----------



## Nomo

I aerated and overseeded today. Had a few rough spots that I threw some compost on in addition to the seed.


----------



## wardconnor

Saturday is a good day to shine up the lawn.

Its not often that I mow in this direction. Not a great sun angle.


----------



## social port

massgrass said:


> Tried out the new lawn striper that I made:


I'd say that was a successful effort on your part. Those stripes look great :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

social port said:


> massgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried out the new lawn striper that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that was a successful effort on your part. Those stripes look great :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## massgrass

Thanks, although I did cheat by mowing high.  It's a Checkmate copy, although mounting it to my tractor with wheel bolts didn't work out too well. I need to poke around at Tractor Supply and see if they have a draw pin or clevis pin that may be a better solution.


----------



## ericgautier

wardconnor said:


> Saturday is a good day to shine up the lawn.
> 
> Its not often that I mow in this direction. Not a great sun angle.


 :beer:


----------



## ericgautier

massgrass said:


> Tried out the new lawn striper that I made:


Triple wide? :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Earlier this morning I applied Urea @1lb/k & SOP @2lbs/k. And finished spraying PGR just now. It was a good Sunday.


----------



## loamy_roots

Mowed yesterday at 2.25" and applied my weekly urea (1 lb/k) today. We've been having beautiful weather the past few days, I'll have to run the sprinklers overnight.


----------



## vnephologist

Picked up a 50lb bag of Ammonium Sulfate at my local Landscape Supply in prep for spooning in a few weeks. Got some prices on PGR, Fe, and various fungicides while there. Guy asked if I worked on a golf course and when I told him I was just an enthusiast he immediately asked if I had been buying from domyownpest. Apparently tons of folks are asking for price matches and even the chem manufacturers aren't fans. He said that he'd be more than happy to price match if we wanted to do some group buys though.


----------



## g-man

Fairly busy weekend.


Aerated the back.

Leveled so really low spots, but found more and more large rocks and plywood.

Dropped 50lb of alfalfa pellets

Dropped 11lb of green max (need some iron)

Dropped 10lb of SOP

Spread 5 bags of compost

Picked all the apples from the trees. They turned out great.

Watered it all in

Trimmed and mowed


----------



## social port

g-man said:


> Fairly busy weekend.


I'd say so. My goodness. 
Lawn work feels so much better in September than July.


----------



## g-man

social port said:


> Lawn work feels so much better in September than July.


Most years, yes. We are in a mini drought and the soil is very hard. I have to water the day before to ensure I could get below 2in.


----------



## Pete1313

vnephologist said:


> ...I told him I was just an enthusiast he immediately asked if I had been buying from domyownpest. Apparently tons of folks are asking for price matches and even the chem manufacturers aren't fans.


Good to know that domyownpest's prices are so good that it is upsetting some.



g-man said:


> Fairly busy weekend.


Very busy! :thumbsup: Any plans on putting down pre-m after aerating?


----------



## Pete1313

Mowed, dropped more urea, and watered yesterday. Feels good to get out and do yard work.


----------



## g-man

Pete1313 said:


> Very busy! :thumbsup: Any plans on putting down pre-m after aerating?


Yes. Next weekend. I'm going to let some of the plugs break up with the rain. I might do a blanket app of foliar tenacity too.


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very busy! :thumbsup: Any plans on putting down pre-m after aerating?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Next weekend. I'm going to let some of the plugs break up with the rain. I might do a blanket app of foliar tenacity too.
Click to expand...

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man

^ this is not ideal, but I'm glad I aerated. There were sections that the thatch was heavy and make the grass like a sponge. Underneath is just clay with thin roots (at least 6in deep), buy it creating a soil layer. I'm hoping the holes get filled with clippings and all the stuff I'm throwing and help break the layers.

This is a calculated experiment, with some poa annua risks. I would not recommend this to someone not comfortable with tenacity applications.


----------



## zeus201

Weekly urea app down today along with half app rate of Milorganite. Got it watered in but really wishing it would rain here in Iowa. Been in a drought for months.

But on the bright side, some goodies came in today. Thanks @Ware for the quick shipping!!!


----------



## ales_gantar

Ot has been raining since friday and I'm watching youtube videos on spring overseeding. That's right,
Haven't mowed in 5 days and now I know what withdrawl from hard drugs must feel like.
I wanted to level and overseed on thursday, but we have another week of rain expected. It's PRG, so I can wait, but can't, because reasons.
And I'm about to miss my second faal N App. Lol. Nap. Zzz


----------



## pennstater2005

Am I the only one here who doesn't love mowing :lol:


----------



## mmacejko

Dropped mower height to 3". Laid down some double fat single fat stripes ( thanks for the idea grassdaddy). Then a healthy dose of Ringer Lawn Restore. Now if I can just get some rain....


----------



## pennstater2005

Dropped second round of urea. Kept same .25lb/K for renovation and .5lb/K for rest of yard.


----------



## ericgautier

I'm relaxing on the couch when I hear a lawn mower turn on. I look outside and I see my neighbor on his lawn tractor and some kind of light kit on his head. :friends: :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Mowed the front yard. Guess the wife was filming me.......


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't love mowing :lol:





pennstater2005 said:


> Mowed the front yard. Guess the wife was filming me.......


You could've fooled me.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ahhh! You got me


----------



## stotea

Attempting to remove an endless flow of oak leaves and twigs from my reno area has become a daily activity. They're not even from my trees! I hate oak trees...


----------



## Tsmith

Been dealing with rust here and there pretty much all season in my first year Bewitched mono that I was hoping would get resolved with the usual biofungicide sprays, cooler temps, and fall fertilizer but it's only getting worse so I'm going to pickup some Fungicide control today and hope that helps.

I prob waited too long to start bagging my clippings and just made it worse as it's really stunted my expected growth surge.


----------



## vnephologist

stotea said:


> Attempting to remove an endless flow of oak leaves and twigs from my reno area has become a daily activity. They're not even from my trees! I hate oak trees...


:nod: What's worse is the acorn barrage that's about to happen, bringing in the squirrels to start munching & burying in the newly seeded lawn that they'll also tear back up come Spring.


----------



## stotea

vnephologist said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attempting to remove an endless flow of oak leaves and twigs from my reno area has become a daily activity. They're not even from my trees! I hate oak trees...
> 
> 
> 
> :nod: What's worse is the acorn barrage that's about to happen, bringing in the squirrels to start munching & burying in the newly seeded lawn that they'll also tear back up come Spring.
Click to expand...

That happened about a month ago here (MN). I did have a deer walk through my reno area last night and leave some nice deep hoofprints, though.


----------



## ales_gantar

SLOVENIA IS A FINALIST ON THE EUROPEAN BASKETBALL CHAMPIONSHIP OMG I AM GONNA CRY!

And I nowed and applied 1pound of N per 1k sqf

The lawn looks a mess after seven days of rain.


----------



## pennstater2005

Mowed Tuesday, Urea Wednesday, Rain Thursday. Perfect!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Went out and checked the areas in the reno I had re seeded. Got lots of new sprouts!!


----------



## ericgautier

Spread Urea earlier in the morning and watered it in. Finished spraying Serenade a few minutes ago and now outside in the patio enjoying the smells. LOL.


----------



## stotea

My neighbor's giant oak that overhangs a good portion of the south side of my yard is dropping leaves and twigs like mad. So, I used my blower to clear those away and then dropped urea at a rate of 1 lb/k on the reno area and 2 lbs/k on my existing turf. Then I watered it in a bit but kept it light due to storms in the forecast. Well, it ended up not raining at all, so now I need to water it in a bit more.

I also installed a catch basin where a downspout was previously connected directly to underground drain tile, which then empties into a pop-up emitter.


----------



## Pete1313

Mulched the first leaves of the season yesterday. Blanket sprayed post-m Tenacity app this morning. Dropping urea later this evening.


----------



## homegrown101

Started my fall overseed!

1) Mowed down to 2 inches from 4 inches (did this over the course of a week)

2) Applied 18lbs of lime per 1,000sqf
3) Raked in 80/20 compost/sand mix, only 12bags worth but holy crap that was a lot of work.
4) Threw down 14lbs of JB Sun & Shade mix seed. 
5) Applied 11lbs~ bag of Scotts starter fert. Should be about .75lb of N per 1,000

Now I rest.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Keep staring at my reno waiting for germination to pop up so that i know everything went ok. Its been 4 days so far for PRG, so hopefully i should start to see something in the next few days.


----------



## ales_gantar

Nothing, because it is raining.

But I did sharpen my blade, aaan cut myself on it. I think it is sharp enouhg.

And Slovenia won the european basketbal championship, which is great. 🎉


----------



## glenmonte

Lowered it from 4 inches to 3.5 to prepare for a good fall treatment in a week or so. I thought fall was coming, but the weather this weekend didn't seem like it. I see the talk of oak trees- I have five on my property, and my neighbors have them too. The acorns are starting, the squirrels are giving me free aeration, and I have a lot of branches to pick up too. Add the tassels in the spring and the leaves in the fall, and oak trees generate A LOT of material.


----------



## ericgautier

Lawn is shedding... plenty of brown all over especially on the monostand. I'm currently cutting at 3" (was at 3.5" previously). I'm tempted to mow is shorter (2.5") then back to 3" for the next cut so I'm not cutting the new green growth.

Any tips on how to tackle this?


----------



## CH3NO2

ericgautier said:


> Lawn is shedding... plenty of brown all over especially on the monostand. I'm currently cutting at 3" (was at 3.5" previously). I'm tempted to mow is shorter (2.5") then back to 3" for the next cut so I'm not cutting the new green growth.
> 
> Any tips on how to tackle this?


Interesting you mention this. I'm up the road in NJ and experiencing something similar. It is my first season with KBG and thought I was getting some type of fungal issue. Thought it was a little late for shedding, but I guess Mother Nature runs on her own schedule. I cut short around Labor Day and began nitrogen spoon feeding. Perhaps I started too early and should have waited for the shedding process to kick in. I've been at 3" HOC since then. In hindsight was probably early. Still learning..


----------



## ericgautier

CH3NO2 said:


> Interesting you mention this. I'm up the road in NJ and experiencing something similar. It is my first season with KBG and thought I was getting some type of fungal issue. Thought it was a little late for shedding, but I guess Mother Nature runs on her own schedule. I cut short around Labor Day and began nitrogen spoon feeding. Perhaps I started too early and should have waited for the shedding process to kick in. I've been at 3" HOC since then. In hindsight was probably early. Still learning..


I don't blame you for starting the nitrogen spoon feeding. The weather was perfect for it. I too have been spoon feeding. This past weekend was my third app of Urea @1lb/k. I need to get some Iron down to help it green up some. :lol: I'm due for some Calcitic Lime and OceanGro.


----------



## kolbasz

put down some tenacity last night to fight an infestation of bent. its bad... will hit it again in 14 days, all of it

Saturday I put 36# milo on just the front (6k), just teasing it a bit.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Getting a bit antsy 5 days in after planting PRG with nothing popping out yet. I decided why not plant some seeds in a small solo cup and put it under the grow lights i have for lettuce/herbs(cooking, not smoking) in our storage room. Hopefully in a few days that will start to germinate to satiate me.


----------



## chrisben

Woke up early this morning to plan an assault on creeping charlie that seems to be invading an area in my side yard... 
Sprayed with Ortho Clover stuff in my hose-end sprayer, wondering if I can still mow this afternoon...


----------



## wardconnor

I woke up this morning to see frost on the lawn, roof, and my windshield. Cold front in town. Likely to get warmer in coming days. In some ways I welcome it, in other ways I do not. Frost to me means snow is coming and I very much dislike snow and winter.

I mowed the front lawn the last 2 days. When you mow low the lawn gets "long" quickly.


----------



## ericgautier

Edged and mowed (HOC @3"). Then dropped 225 lbs of OG and 108 lbs of Mag-I-cal. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Front yard, which needs a renovation, has one nice spot I fixed a month ago.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Its amazing what PRG can do in nearly perfect conditions.

70F inside all day, under grow lights for 16 hours a day.

I put these seeds in 4 days ago , swished my finger around to cover most of it up and watered. Some are nearly 2 inches tall already. This is the 3 way elite PhD rye blend. At this rate this thing will be a dense carpet in another week probably .


----------



## MarkAguglia

pennstater2005 said:


> Front yard, which needs a renovation, has one nice spot I fixed a month ago.


Wow.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Glamour photos for the dog and laid down some stripes out front!


----------



## wardconnor

MarkAguglia said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Front yard, which needs a renovation, has one nice spot I fixed a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
Click to expand...

This was my reaction as well.


----------



## wardconnor

MarkAguglia said:


> ..... laid down some stripes out front!


Holy awesome. I love perennial ryegrass. Such beautiful stripes.


----------



## pennstater2005

MarkAguglia said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Front yard, which needs a renovation, has one nice spot I fixed a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's odd looking. There was literally nothing there. All dead grass. I just go out front and sit right there in that spot :lol:


----------



## GrassDaddy

Applied 46-0-0 Urea at 1lb/k. Watering it in. My favorite time of year!


----------



## Pete1313

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Its amazing what PRG can do in nearly perfect conditions.
> 
> 70F inside all day, under grow lights for 16 hours a day.
> 
> I put these seeds in 4 days ago , swished my finger around to cover most of it up and watered. Some are nearly 2 inches tall already. This is the 3 way elite PhD rye blend. At this rate this thing will be a dense carpet in another week probably .


Impressive!



MarkAguglia said:


> ..... laid down some stripes out front!


Beautiful!



GrassDaddy said:


> Applied 46-0-0 Urea at 1lb/k. Watering it in. My favorite time of year!


Mine too! Looks great!


----------



## ericgautier

Running the sprinklers now.. it is going to be HOT today in NJ.


----------



## ericgautier

MarkAguglia said:


> ..... laid down some stripes out front!


^^ looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## monty

Spread 25lb soybean Meal in the back yard (~1 lb N/k) plus .25 lb/k N synthetic for some quicker results and a bit more aggression.

First time using a grain as a fertilizer!


----------



## Pete1313

monty said:


> Spread 25lb soybean Meal in the back yard (~1 lb N/k)...First time using a grain as a fertilizer!


 :thumbsup: it is one of the more satisfying things I have done to my lawn, like mulching leaves and spraying kelp/humic acid.


----------



## pennstater2005

Watering for the second time today on renovation. 86° here.


----------



## stotea

Mowed my reno area for the first time this afternoon! Took it down to 1.875" (4.76 cm). Well, most of it, anyway. Some areas were too wet (heavy shade) and/or sloped. The wet areas are extremely sparse and will need some extra love in the spring.

It's been super hot the past few days here in the Twin Cities metro. Friday's high was 94/102 (air temp F/heat index F), Saturday was 89/94, and today peaked at 90/91. For reference, today's historical average high is only 66F! Additionally, the high on the 18th was 59F, and the forecasted highs for the next two days are 68F and 63F.


----------



## ericgautier

This is not Fall weather.


----------



## glenmonte

I'm trying to wait for fall and keep pushing back my overseed. It should be cooler by this weekend, so yesterday I cut lower again (3 inches), then power raked. One pass gave me a whole truck full of thatch. I don't think the previous owner ever did anything to the lawn other than mow it in the 10 years he was in the house. Today's plan is another cut to pick up the last bits of loose thatch remaining- maybe 2.5 inches? I feel that is very low, but hopefully cooler temperatures are on the way.


----------



## pennstater2005

These hot temps are crazy! I'm back to watering the renovation 1-2x a day. Tomorrow is 65° here. Can't wait!


----------



## zeus201

Had some extra time to mow tonight. I got down to 2.75 inches weeks ago but let it grow back as September in Iowa was HOT. There was not any measurable rain until last weekend and now fall temps finally arrived. Expecting another spendy water bill for this month.


----------



## ericgautier

zeus201, looking good!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Put down fungicide. When you wake up in the morning and the house is hot and humid. Ugh. But I'm continuing to mow at 2.5in despite it.


----------



## pennstater2005

Mowed. Still watching my new renovation praying that I didn't kill parts of it with urea. It's still a bit yellow.


----------



## ales_gantar

Mowed after 7 days, dropped 2,5 g/sqm (1/2 pound of N per 1ksqf) and watered.
I did overseed a part last week, and the baby grass is starting to be seen. <3 
(Left side of the photo (no closeups (sorry)))


----------



## zeus201

ericgautier said:


> zeus201, looking good!


Thx!


----------



## g-man

I did my annual trip to Wannamaker weed and feed. Bought mostly ammonium sulfate.


----------



## wardconnor

zeus201 said:


> Had some extra time to mow tonight. I got down to 2.75 inches weeks ago but let it grow back as September in Iowa was HOT. There was not any measurable rain until last weekend and now fall temps finally arrived. Expecting another spendy water bill for this month.


Killing it there. I have no doubt you have dominated the neighborhood.


----------



## Sinclair

I'm new to the world of propelled mowers.

Had my first "oops" moment tonight going from the driveway onto the lawn.


----------



## g-man

ales_gantar said:


> Mowed after 7 days, dropped 2,5 g/sqm (1/2 pound of N per 1ksqf) and watered.
> I did overseed a part last week, and the baby grass is starting to be seen. <3
> (Left side of the photo (no closeups (sorry)))


It seems like you have redone your entire yard this year in small sections. It is looking really nice.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Keep staring at my back yard wishing i didnt use the god forsaken slit seeder. Its very patchy in the back yard, big patches on the ends where it dropped seed while turning, lighter and missed spots in the yard. Feel like the 10# over the area thats just under 1k sqft i put down was not very well utilized.

Luckily i guess living here in Oregon we realistically have another 2 months before snow is even a possibility, most years we get none...so in another week or two ill probably broadcast seed another 5# or something and rake it in and hope for the best.

Im worried i over watered it a bit, the soil holds onto water for a long time. But when im at work and its 85F out i cant help but turn my Rachio on for a few minutes just to make sure.


----------



## ericgautier

Ran and adjusted a sprinkler head this morning. Temps are finally dropping here. :banana:


----------



## ales_gantar

Thanks.
Yes, I renovate in steps, that are small enough to handle in an afternoon. 



g-man said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed after 7 days, dropped 2,5 g/sqm (1/2 pound of N per 1ksqf) and watered.
> I did overseed a part last week, and the baby grass is starting to be seen. <3
> (Left side of the photo (no closeups (sorry)))
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like you have redone your entire yard this year in small sections. It is looking really nice.
Click to expand...


----------



## ales_gantar

I noticed that the too densly seeded parts thin themselves out. The thin seeded parts have to be reseeded, but ve love to seed, because, you know. We just do.



FuzzeWuzze said:


> Keep staring at my back yard wishing i didnt use the god forsaken slit seeder. Its very patchy in the back yard, big patches on the ends where it dropped seed while turning, lighter and missed spots in the yard. Feel like the 10# over the area thats just under 1k sqft i put down was not very well utilized.
> 
> Luckily i guess living here in Oregon we realistically have another 2 months before snow is even a possibility, most years we get none...so in another week or two ill probably broadcast seed another 5# or something and rake it in and hope for the best.
> 
> Im worried i over watered it a bit, the soil holds onto water for a long time. But when im at work and its 85F out i cant help but turn my Rachio on for a few minutes just to make sure.


----------



## g-man

On the drive home from work I noticed a could of yellow dust in the corn field. They were cutting the corn and dead soybeans as I drive thru the country roads.

This means I need to double check my supplies of allergy medicines (Sudafed, Allegra, etc). It also means that rust is coming. Temperatures are prime for it too.

PS I need to learn how to do a meme (Rust is coming with the GoT image).


----------



## J_nick

g-man said:


> PS I need to learn how to do a meme (Rust is coming with the GoT image).


I use the Mematic app. I'm not the greatest meme maker but it works for me. They have a library of popular blanks to choose from with different styles. You can also use a photo from you photo library. If I can't find the blank I want to use I just google "____ meme" and normally there is a blank there I can save. Without further ado


----------



## ales_gantar

Mowed after two days (2 (II (in case of Romans are present))) and collected as much clippings as I collect when mowing after 5 days in june. Seriously, this Fall Nitrogen Blitzkrieg is making lawn grow linke a milimeter per minute. Thanks G-man. Now go talk to my wife and explain why I have to mow every other day, because I'm too bussy mowing. &#128514;

But liking it nevertheless.


----------



## glenmonte

Aerate, seed, starter fertilizer.

Without the need to mow for a couple of weeks, my goal is to get the shed (yard tools), garage (everything else and wife's car), and other parts of the yard (beds, playground) cleaned up.


----------



## wardconnor

I sanded this trench remnant a few days ago and mowed today. It also snowed a little today. Temperatures have been cold lately. The mower is not cutting much off. I'm kind of looking forward to a break but not darkness after 5pm.


----------



## stotea

I didn't do anything to my lawn today, but the rain has already turned my yard into a lake. An additional 1-3" is expected tonight. Hope my 1-month-old reno doesn't down!


----------



## BXMurphy

Very pretty! You said the "S" word but a mile high... <sigh>

I spread the last bag of Milo over my 2,500 SF. The little twirly thing at the bottom of the spreader broke off after about five year's of use. I also managed to push the handlebars into the deck of my push mower and trashed the mower.

Other than THAT, Mrs. Kennedy, how was the parade?


----------



## LawnNerd

BXMurphy said:


> Very pretty! You said the "S" word but a mile high... <sigh>
> 
> I spread the last bag of Milo over my 2,500 SF. The little twirly thing at the bottom of the spreader broke off after about five year's of use. I also managed to push the handlebars into the deck of my push mower and trashed the mower.
> 
> Other than THAT, Mrs. Kennedy, how was the parade?


That sucks! Maybe santa will bring you an Earthway and Toro Super Recycler.


----------



## massgrass

I tried something different with the persistent wild violets that have spread along the edge of my driveway after migrating from a couple of planters we had a few years ago. I've tried nailing them with selective herbicide in the spring and fall over the past few years and they always seem to come back. Today I took a small cup of glyphosate and used a Q-tip to apply it to the violet leaves. I'm going to re-evaluate in a few days and will likely hit it again.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

massgrass said:


> I tried something different with the persistent wild violets that have spread along the edge of my driveway after migrating from a couple of planters we had a few years ago. I've tried nailing them with selective herbicide in the spring and fall over the past few years and they always seem to come back. Today I took a small cup of glyphosate and used a Q-tip to apply it to the violet leaves. I'm going to re-evaluate in a few days and will likely hit it again.


The hand-painting glyphosate approach should work well on wild violets. A surfactant may also be helpful, as their leaves are a bit waxy.

Once you've added hand-painting glyphosate to your arsenal, you'll find it's effective on many weeds.

Specifically regarding wild violets, though, I had a lot of wild violet in my side lawn a few years ago - seriously, some sections of around 10 square feet were easily 50% wild violets! 2,4-D didn't affect the wild violets much at all (no surprise there), but two applications of spot-sprayed Clover, Chickweed, and Oxalis killer (CCO; active ingredient is triclopyr) did them in for good.

Almost none of my wild violets from that year came back the next year. (I do get new ones every year that blow in from the woods all around my lawn, plus I don't spray the ones that are in the woods -- they're actually kind of pretty for a couple weeks in the spring when they're flowering.)

With proper applications of CCO (for me, it was two spot-sprayed applications about two weeks apart), I don't think you'll have any trouble with them long-term.

Here's a photo of them in my yard a few years ago:


(click to enlarge)


----------



## BXMurphy

ken-n-nancy said:


> Here's a photo of them in my yard a few years ago:


That looks like Creeping Charlie... thanks for the tip about going back for a second hit. That Stuff can be a bugger.

Thanks, massgrass, for the Q-Tip idea. Have have miscellaneous grasses, yellow nutsedge, and other weeds popping up in my flower beds. I was wondering how to paint them.

The grass is bendy. Do you hold your hand behind the blade for support or just sort of drip it on. Also, do you have to wipe every blade or will one or two blades per plant work?


----------



## HoosierHound

BXMurphy said:


> That looks like Creeping Charlie...


That is in fact wild violet, as ken-n-nancy stated, although they do look quite similar. Creeping charlie can be identified by its fan shaped leaves with toothed edges.

I can also testify, like ken-n-nancy, that sequential applications of triclopyr will kill both wild violet and creeping charlie. In spring 2016 I had large areas in my lawn covered with them. In my experience, wild violet is much more persistent than creeping charlie, though. It doesn't require shade, spreads far and wide from seed, and is takes more triclopyr to defeat.

First pic is from May 14, 2016, with triclopyr apps on May 14 & May 30th. Second pic is same location from June 9, 2016, with property line and neighbor's untreated lawn for comparison. Third pic is also from June 9th and shows the wild violet weakened and yellow but still hanging on. Today, the creeping charlie is non-existent, but the wild violet still persists in a few spots.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

HoosierHound said:


> First pic is from May 14, 2016, with triclopyr apps on May 14 & May 30th. Second pic is same location from June 9, 2016, with property line and neighbor's untreated lawn for comparison.


That's a great pair of before and after pictures!

Really shows how a couple proper applications of the right herbicide can make an incredible difference!

I'm presuming that the grass filled in the thin areas by fall?


----------



## ryeguy

When painting with glyphosate, are you using the 41% concentrate directly or is it in the normal diluted form?


----------



## g-man

I've been mowing every 3 days. Yesterday I switched mowed after 2 days. It is growing. I think the effects of the alfalfa (very subjective), since I am not doing aggressive nitrogen. I dropped the last Milo of the season last Sunday. We are forecasted for some much needed rain.


----------



## massgrass

ken-n-nancy said:


> massgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried something different with the persistent wild violets that have spread along the edge of my driveway after migrating from a couple of planters we had a few years ago. I've tried nailing them with selective herbicide in the spring and fall over the past few years and they always seem to come back. Today I took a small cup of glyphosate and used a Q-tip to apply it to the violet leaves. I'm going to re-evaluate in a few days and will likely hit it again.
> 
> 
> 
> The hand-painting glyphosate approach should work well on wild violets. A surfactant may also be helpful, as their leaves are a bit waxy.
> 
> Once you've added hand-painting glyphosate to your arsenal, you'll find it's effective on many weeds.
> 
> Specifically regarding wild violets, though, I had a lot of wild violet in my side lawn a few years ago - seriously, some sections of around 10 square feet were easily 50% wild violets! 2,4-D didn't affect the wild violets much at all (no surprise there), but two applications of spot-sprayed Clover, Chickweed, and Oxalis killer (CCO; active ingredient is triclopyr) did them in for good.
> 
> Almost none of my wild violets from that year came back the next year. (I do get new ones every year that blow in from the woods all around my lawn, plus I don't spray the ones that are in the woods -- they're actually kind of pretty for a couple weeks in the spring when they're flowering.)
> 
> With proper applications of CCO (for me, it was two spot-sprayed applications about two weeks apart), I don't think you'll have any trouble with them long-term.
> 
> Here's a photo of them in my yard a few years ago:
> 
> 
> (click to enlarge)
Click to expand...

Thanks. I've been going overboard trying to do everything I can to get my grass whipped back into shape this fall, so I did spray some baby shampoo on the lawn last week. I'm assuming that it would be better to hit the weeds with the herbicide right after spraying the soap though.

I've been using Spectracide weed stop for lawns plus crabgrass killer (2,4-D) with lackluster results on the violets, so I'll have to pick up a CCO product. The Spectracide stuff sure does a number on the clover though. The patch I had around the pool is toast!


----------



## massgrass

ryeguy said:


> When painting with glyphosate, are you using the 41% concentrate directly or is it in the normal diluted form?


I only have the premixed Roundup, so that's what I'm using. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## HoosierHound

ken-n-nancy said:


> That's a great pair of before and after pictures!
> 
> Really shows how a couple proper applications of the right herbicide can make an incredible difference!
> 
> I'm presuming that the grass filled in the thin areas by fall?


Yes, the _grass_ filled in that area by fall. Of course, since the zoysia is slow moving, it was primarily bermuda_grass_ and crab_grass_. But it's getting there.


----------



## BXMurphy

Humped 45 yard waste bags of an epic summer of tearing out shrubs to the curb for recycling.

Neighbors think I'm nuts but do like the new look. I'm proud of myself.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

BXMurphy said:


> Humped 45 yard waste bags of an epic summer of tearing out shrubs to the curb for recycling.
> 
> Neighbors think I'm nuts but do like the new look. I'm proud of myself.


What new look? Did I miss the picture?

Let us see, too -- not just the neighbors!


----------



## BXMurphy

It's not so much lawn-related but since finding TLF, I've been on a tear ripping out shrubs and over-grown flower and veggie beds to prepare for next year.

The lawn is not as bad as "Grammy's Lawn" but it was getting bad. The area on the left is next to my driveway. The neighbor is the white house across the street. I've taken in a variety of family when they needed it and they've parked on the grass next to the driveway.

It's Mrs. Murphy and me now and after, oh, about five years of neglect, the place was a jungle. I wish I had taken "before" pictures but that stuff HAD to go! I took out a 15' tall shrub with a hand saw, some Rose of Sharon shrubs, an overgrown rose hedgerow (ouch!).

It's unbelievable the stuff you have to learn about if you want to "do" a lawn! It's second nature now but the math was a hurdle, discovering Milorganite was fantastic! Learning about pre-emergents was KEY!

And, you know, you research everything to DEATH! I researched a toaster on Amazon once and 30 reviews deep, the guy said, "Dude, it's a toaster. $30 bucks. Just buy it!" 

But it's fun. It's a nice little hobby. Great exercise, get outside... neighbors get a kick out of it... great friends right here who understand...

It's nice, you know? Smells like mulch... sometimes like sewer sludge.. but sitting in the doorway to the garage with an amber-colored liquid... with a cigar... watching the feral cats not catch the mice that will inevitably wind up in the snap traps inside as I fire up the wood-burning stove... What more could I ask for?


----------



## BXMurphy

My little piece of Heaven here on earth...


----------



## wardconnor

BXMurphy said:


> Humped 45 yard waste bags of an epic summer of tearing out shrubs to the curb for recycling.
> 
> Neighbors think I'm nuts but do like the new look. I'm proud of myself.


Good work there. Nice write up above. Progress feels good. Hard work feels good.

Following TLF advise will make all of your wildest dreams come true.


----------



## BXMurphy

Here's my house. A nice little Cape Cod cottage on a city lot at night.

I hang out in the the garage on the right at the end of the driveway at the end of the day and catch up on TLF.


----------



## LawnNerd

BXMurphy said:


> It's not so much lawn-related but since finding TLF, I've been on a tear ripping out shrubs and over-grown flower and veggie beds to prepare for next year.
> 
> The lawn is not as bad as "Grammy's Lawn" but it was getting bad. The area on the left is next to my driveway. The neighbor is the white house across the street. I've taken in a variety of family when they needed it and they've parked on the grass next to the driveway.
> 
> It's Mrs. Murphy and me now and after, oh, about five years of neglect, the place was a jungle. I wish I had taken "before" pictures but that stuff HAD to go! I took out a 15' tall shrub with a hand saw, some Rose of Sharon shrubs, an overgrown rose hedgerow (ouch!).
> 
> It's unbelievable the stuff you have to learn about if you want to "do" a lawn! It's second nature now but the math was a hurdle, discovering Milorganite was fantastic! Learning about pre-emergents was KEY!
> 
> And, you know, you research everything to DEATH! I researched a toaster on Amazon once and 30 reviews deep, the guy said, "Dude, it's a toaster. $30 bucks. Just buy it!"
> 
> But it's fun. It's a nice little hobby. Great exercise, get outside... neighbors get a kick out of it... great friends right here who understand...
> 
> It's nice, you know? Smells like mulch... sometimes like sewer sludge.. but sitting in the doorway to the garage with an amber-colored liquid... with a cigar... watching the feral cats not catch the mice that will inevitably wind up in the snap traps inside as I fire up the wood-burning stove... What more could I ask for?


Amen BX!


----------



## BXMurphy

Tenacity at 1.5 teaspoons in 2 gallons of water over 2,500 SF with surfactant and dye... in the dark with some outdoor lighting.

First time using Tenacity. Hope my lawn doesn't look like a Winter Wonderland tomorrow.

Or... as Elmer Fudd would say... Winter Wunderwand... extra points to whomever remembers Elmer Fudd...


----------



## zeus201

Mowed down 2.5 inches and turf looks like crap. Grass is not used to this low HOC.

After that, appied fall application Dimension and tried out FAS in the front lawn.


----------



## g-man

BXMurphy said:


> Tenacity at 1.5 teaspoons in 2 gallons of water over 2,500 SF with surfactant and dye... in the dark with some outdoor lighting.
> 
> First time using Tenacity. Hope my lawn doesn't look like a Winter Wonderland tomorrow.


Tenacity takes a few days to show the white effect. You won't notice anything tomorrow.

1.5 tsp into 2500sqft is around 5oz/rate. Why that rate?


----------



## BXMurphy

zeus201 said:


> Mowed down 2.5 inches and turf looks like crap. Grass is not used to this low HOC.


Yeahhh... it's like you are scalping it, right? I think wardconnor will tell you to push through it and you'll be fine in the end. "Just do it!" he says.

Granddaddy has a nice video on fall height of cut that explains that all of that brown stuff just needs time to green up.

Did you go in steps or just do a drastic lowering? Also, I'll be interested to hear how you make out with FAS as I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## BXMurphy

g-man said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tenacity at 1.5 teaspoons in 2 gallons of water over 2,500 SF with surfactant and dye... in the dark with some outdoor lighting.
> 1.5 tsp into 2500sqft is around 5oz/rate. Why that rate?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work on the math!  I had to use Excel...
> 
> The label said 4-8 oz. for both pre- and post-emergent. This is my first-ever app, I was nervous, and knew I would be overlapping. I also wanted to stay inside the total yearly allowance as I will come back in with more next weekend and maybe even one more time after that.
> 
> Who knows? I am late with it for this season. I'm going to have to observe how this stuff behaves sooner or later.
> 
> I've had this stuff on the shelf for a couple of months. I also have a backpack sprayer that I calibrated but haven't used (first time with a BP, too!). I had an hour to go before it got real dark, had a beer in me, and the moment moved me.
> 
> What? I need a better excuse?
Click to expand...


----------



## g-man

Normally the rate is selected based on what you want to control. What are you trying to control.

Tenacity is a good product, but it is also challenging. I personally avoid going above 4oz rate. It does stunt the grow plus I don't like a white lawn.

I suggest you dont apply anymore for at least 2 weeks to say the effects on your lawn.


----------



## BXMurphy

g-man said:


> I suggest you dont apply anymore for at least 2 weeks to say the effects on your lawn.


Thank you for that. Will do!

It really is that powerful, huh?

Truth be told, I'm not exactly sure what kind of grass I have over here. I haven't gotten that far along such that I've pulled up a plant and studied the base. For all I know... I have a lovely stand of _poa annua_.

Another of the regulars here said he used Tenacity to "light up" his _annua_ and _triv_ and then he'd go in there and apply glyphosate to get Medieval on them.

Me? I have nice-ish looking grass. I don't know what it is but... I wouldn't cry if I had to start over with a reno. It's only 2,500 SF... The front was starting to turn zombie with crabgrass and whatever else was managing to take over.

I figure now is as good a time as any to sort this mess out...

Now, I don't _think_ the label said to apply one dose for this weed and... another dose for that one. Do you have time to help me along those lines?

I was under the impression that Tenacity was the cat's meow to put down for over-seeding and bare spot repairs. I did sprinkle some Northern Mix but didn't keep up with watering. Some green fuzz is popping up in the bare spots, nevertheless. (I didn't hit those areas with Tenacity.) I figure that's rye coming up as surely, the KBG in the mix wouldn't have survived my neglect.


----------



## zeus201

BXMurphy said:


> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed down 2.5 inches and turf looks like crap. Grass is not used to this low HOC.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahhh... it's like you are scalping it, right? I think wardconnor will tell you to push through it and you'll be fine in the end. "Just do it!" he says.
> 
> Granddaddy has a nice video on fall height of cut that explains that all of that brown stuff just needs time to green up.
> 
> Did you go in steps or just do a drastic lowering? Also, I'll be interested to hear how you make out with FAS as I haven't tried that yet.
Click to expand...

Been stepping down with each mow recently.I have a been a 3-4" HOC guy for years and grass is used to that. Haha, exactly...felt like I was scalping the lawn going down. But Ward, Pete and many others have inspired me to try it and I will power through it lol.

Everything I read about FAS is positive. I ended going with 3oz Ferrous Sulfate and 2.5oz Ammonium Sulfate (Jc411 mix rate) into 1 gallon per 1k of turf. I will report back what what I see tomorrow as it is going to rain tonight which is a big plus!


----------



## wardconnor

BXMurphy said:


> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed down 2.5 inches and turf looks like crap. Grass is not used to this low HOC.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahhh... it's like you are scalping it, right? I think wardconnor will tell you to push through it and you'll be fine in the end. "Just do it!" he says.
> 
> Granddaddy has a nice video on fall height of cut that explains that all of that brown stuff just needs time to green up.
> 
> Did you go in steps or just do a drastic lowering? Also, I'll be interested to hear how you make out with FAS as I haven't tried that yet.
Click to expand...

Push through and de thatch like a crazy man with a machine or a thatch rake. Get that root pillow removed. Without removing it you'll never get away from the yellowing.

I did a write up here

Yes just like BXMurphy said.... Stop analyzing it and just do it.

There is a bad phase that you just have to work through.


----------



## pennstater2005

Watched the much needed rain come down. Fungicide goes down tomorrow. Fungus (leaf spot and rust) is actually in the whole yard not just the renovation.


----------



## BXMurphy

Admiring the deep green color the blue tracker dye put down from yesterday's Tenacity app.

I really like that!

Now I'm starting to wonder which is cheaper and lasts longer... FAS or blue dye...


----------



## pennstater2005

BXMurphy said:


> Admiring the deep green color the blue tracker dye put down from yesterday's Tenacity app.
> 
> I really like that!
> 
> Now I'm starting to wonder which is cheaper and lasts longer... FAS or blue dye...


The blue dye is pretty sweet!










My Prodiamine app back in the spring.


----------



## BXMurphy

pennstater2005 said:


> The blue dye is pretty sweet!


Oh! Dude! Fahgetaboutit...

Man... my crabgrass... it's awesome! Maybe I'll keep it...


----------



## pennstater2005

Sprayed the fungicide. Watching a little Penn State then off to mow. Not much to mow since it has rained very little here over the last month and I don't have irrigation. Hoping the fungicide works on the reno!


----------



## ales_gantar

- mowed Fter two days and collected a moddest amount of clippings.
- watered, as a part was overseeded 2 weeks ago and it needed water.

And I noticed a yellow strip of grass just aling a new concrete curb. It looks like chlorosis. I think it has to have something to do with the pH of new concrete. I am not worried, but amazed. A bit. A tiny bit.


----------



## social port

ales_gantar said:


> - mowed Fter two days and collected a moddest amount of clippings.
> - watered, as a part was overseeded 2 weeks ago and it needed water.
> 
> And I noticed a yellow strip of grass just aling a new concrete curb. It looks like chlorosis. I think it has to have something to do with the pH of new concrete. I am not worried, but amazed. A bit. A tiny bit.


Hey Ales, 
When is your off season--the time of year when your grass stops growing? Seems like you are working on a new project every week.


----------



## BXMurphy

Kelp, yucca, SLES, humic acid at 3.25 oz./M. Lowered HOC to 3". Fertilized garden beds. Whittled down Japanese Cherry Tree.

The place is shaping up!


----------



## pennstater2005

When I sprayed the fungicide I used the hose end sprayer. I did about half the reno when I realized I didn't have the plastic tube on the end of the hose which means I was just spraying  water! I want to say lesson learned but I'll probably do it again :lol:


----------



## TrialAndError

I stared at my lawn with regret saying, "why the hell didn't I kill off my lawn this fall"?


----------



## pennstater2005

TrialAndError said:


> I stared at my lawn with regret saying, "why the hell didn't I kill off my lawn this fall"?


Well, now you have lots of time to plan


----------



## TrialAndError

pennstater2005 said:


> TrialAndError said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stared at my lawn with regret saying, "why the hell didn't I kill off my lawn this fall"?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now you have lots of time to plan
Click to expand...

Yes, yes I do. I have the best lawn in my hood, by a long shot, which isn't saying much, but it's just not good enough. Neighbors think I'm crazy, and the wife is feeling jealous of the time I spend with the turf. Pillow talk is something like this. Should I single/double fat or double fat? Am I crazy?


----------



## pennstater2005

TrialAndError said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrialAndError said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stared at my lawn with regret saying, "why the hell didn't I kill off my lawn this fall"?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now you have lots of time to plan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, yes I do. I have the best lawn in my hood, by a long shot, which isn't saying much, but it's just not good enough. Neighbors think I'm crazy, and the wife is feeling jealous of the time I spend with the turf. Pillow talk is something like this. Should I single/double fat or double fat? Am I crazy?
Click to expand...

Whoa! Very nice! That's what you're going to kill off?


----------



## g-man

Crazy? No. Obsess? Yes. Welcome to the club. The wife will get used to it until winter. Then you will be driving her crazy with having you inside the house.


----------



## TrialAndError

Yes sir. Contractor Mix I assume. I've only been in the house for three years. Looks nice from the street, but scary when on top of it.


----------



## pennstater2005

TrialAndError said:


> Yes sir. Contractor Mix I assume. I've only been in the house for three years. Looks nice from the street, but scary when on top of it.


Most here have known that feeling. Looks good from far and the neighbors think it looks good. You hate it every time you have to look at it :lol:


----------



## ken-n-nancy

BXMurphy said:


> Another of the regulars here said he used Tenacity to "light up" his _annua_ and _triv_ and then he'd go in there and apply glyphosate to get Medieval on them.


Yup, that was us, except we hand-pull the _poa annua_ -- we do indeed hit the _poa trivialis_ with glyphosate, as we haven't had success with anything else we've tried against it...


----------



## wardconnor

TrialAndError said:


> ..... Pillow talk is something like this. Should I single/double fat or double fat? Am I crazy?


Yes you are officially lawn crazy ⛳


----------



## wardconnor

Mowed single doubles.

Ware.... You are almost there.


----------



## BXMurphy

pennstater2005 said:


> When I sprayed the fungicide I used the hose end sprayer. I did about half the reno when I realized I didn't have the plastic tube on the end of the hose which means I was just spraying  water! I want to say lesson learned but I'll probably do it again :lol:


Classic.


----------



## BXMurphy

wardconnor said:


> Mowed single doubles.
> 
> Ware.... You are almost there.


Amazing! Nicely done.


----------



## LawnNerd

wardconnor said:


> Mowed single doubles.
> 
> Ware.... You are almost there.


Shots Fired!!!


----------



## ales_gantar

I just divided a project into smaller ones that I can handle in an afternoon.

I'll probably stop mowing in the last week of november, maybe first week of december aand start mowing around second week of march, but more likely in the last of february.



social port said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> - mowed Fter two days and collected a moddest amount of clippings.
> - watered, as a part was overseeded 2 weeks ago and it needed water.
> 
> And I noticed a yellow strip of grass just aling a new concrete curb. It looks like chlorosis. I think it has to have something to do with the pH of new concrete. I am not worried, but amazed. A bit. A tiny bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ales,
> When is your off season--the time of year when your grass stops growing? Seems like you are working on a new project every week.
Click to expand...


----------



## mmacejko

Finally got some rain - so I didn't have to water!


----------



## gatormac2112

wardconnor said:


> Mowed single doubles.
> 
> Ware.... You are almost there.


----------



## BXMurphy

Watching Tenacity selectively take out bad grass. Amazing!

I think it is nimble will but, boy, what a wonder Tenacity is proving to be five days after application. I can see a blade here, a patch there turning white while the grass I want to keep is unaffected so far.

Gee, I've never seen anything like that before. It just goes in and only kills bad grass... grass that pretty much resembles the good stuff.

You know, to an untrained eye (mine), nimble will can almost be acceptable when cut short and watered properly. It's not dense and lush and a whole lawn of it would be bad but here and there...

It's so cool to be able to arrest it before it takes over. I'm tickled to death just seeing the results!


----------



## vnephologist

I stepped out my front door, looked around for neighbors watching, and then tried to pop a few squirrels with my slingshot a few times today. Luckily, they do seem to have a good memory and tend to scatter when I open the door now. Really looking forward to the Nutmaster arriving layer this week.

In other news, as much as you irrigate, it's really amazing what a good solid inch of real rainfall will do for the lawn. I feel like it grew an inch today after finally getting rain overnight. Must mow tomorrow.


----------



## stotea

I manually watered my lawn today... with my tears, because the grass is pretty much done growing already.


----------



## ericgautier

Happy to see rain water the lawn. It has been a struggle here the past few weeks..


----------



## g-man

Struggled mowing today. I had to go really slow and it killed the engine a couple of times. Dropped more fertilizer.


----------



## BXMurphy

Worrying about frost advisory tonight. Will pop back up to high 70's in a few days. Weird season.

Dropped height o' cut to 2.5". Might leave it there. Watching Tenacity do its thing from my first app 7 days ago. I have more garbage grass than I expected. Will suffer through many bare patches next year with springtime Prodiamine. It's the price you pay...


----------



## chrismar

Phew... what a busy few weeks!

Went to Italy for two weeks and dropped OceanGro at bag rate and urea at 1#/K right before leaving. Probably wasn't the best idea in hindsight. Came back to 8" grass. Broke rules and took it down to 2.5" in one shot. After a few days all the clippings turned brown and it was the talk of the neighborhood. :lol:

More fert, some rain and mowing 2-3x a week and all is right in the world again.


----------



## Sinclair

g-man said:


> Struggled mowing today. I had to go really slow and it killed the engine a couple of times. Dropped more fertilizer.


That's the spirit! :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

^ two or 3 more weeks of fall fertilization for me. There is an frost in the forecast. The lawn is very sense right now. I need to mow 3 times a week and maybe 4.


----------



## vnephologist

Picked up 5 gallons of acorns with my new Nut Wizard today (thanks for the recommendation chrisben).


----------



## massgrass

vnephologist said:


> Picked up 5 gallons of acorns with my new Nut Wizard today (thanks for the recommendation chrisben).


Cool, never heard of that before. Someone in my neighborhood has some sort of contraption to pick up the many pine cones that we get. I wonder if it is something similar?


----------



## ales_gantar

I mowed. A look from my work room where I was making a model for a client. I like the view.


----------



## j4c11

ales_gantar said:


> I mowed. A look from my work room where I was making a model for a client. I like the view.


Look at that, it's coming along nicely.


----------



## TrialAndError

Mowed down to 2.5". Tried diagonal double Fats for the first time. Not sure I like it.


----------



## glenmonte

I looked at it! Worked a lot between my overseed two weeks ago and today. Left the house and came home when it was dark, so the difference was very noticeable to me. But the results are looking good. Glad I detached and aerated this year, helped me really get down to soil for the new seed. I'd like to give it a mow, but with the germinated seed about 2 inches, and being very moist from watering a lot, i'll wait another week. hopefully the kbg seed germinates by then too.


----------



## TrialAndError

TrialAndError said:


> Mowed down to 2.5". Tried diagonal double Fats for the first time. Not sure I like it.


I generally get nervous about not following a set schedule for fertilizer. With that, I put down kinder starter fertilizer at 3lbs N/1k on September 15th, then a full rate of Milo a week later. Could I put down a full rate of Scott's starter with weed preventer now, or should I wait til spring?


----------



## g-man

^ I would not apply a slow release nitrogen source anymore in your area. Even a fast release would be pushing the limits. You will promote grow when the lawn wants to slow down. This article is a collaboration of multiple members:

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=753


----------



## pennstater2005

Put down my last application of urea yesterday evening before the final winterizer. 90% chance of rain today so I'm hoping it's enough to water it in. Also mulched mowed some leaves in yesterday. Nothing doing today, just gonna enjoy the yard with the kids


----------



## Sinclair

Pulled some undesirable grass clumps and took the cut down to 2".


----------



## BXMurphy

Dropped height of cut (HOC) to 2". Applied kelp, humic acid, SLES, yucca concentrate at 3 oz./M. Watching Tenacity wipe out all the garbage grass that I used to call a lawn. <gulp> Glad to finally be rid if that mess and looking forward to a few renovations in my future.

Looks like a hard frost tomorrow night. Took out vegetable garden today. Expect flowers soon to follow.

Bundled up the last of the branches from this year's epic shrub clearing projects and ready for recycling guys pickup. This has certainly been a "year!" Thanks(?) TLF!


----------



## Tsmith

Lawn was high and also wet from some unexpected overnight rain so I had to cut and bag twice raising a notch on the first trip then lowering back to 3" the second just to get down to where I wanted to be.

Def broke the rule but going to be a busy week and may not get to cut again until the weekend so didn't have much of a choice. Also dropped 4 bags of Oceangro and filled in some plugholes with compost hoping the raccoons stop digging it up and have learned there isn't anything else there.


----------



## chrisben

vnephologist said:


> Picked up 5 gallons of acorns with my new Nut Wizard today (thanks for the recommendation chrisben).


Heck of a lot easier on the back, isn't it? Glad you like it!


----------



## Nomo

I threw down Milorganite at full strength along with some Scotts Turf Builder with Winterguard at half strength.


----------



## chrisben

Tried to give the lawn a mow on Friday, finally broke the handle of my old garbage-picked rotary mower, looked around on craigslist, found a used Honda HRB217. Seems to have a lot more suction than the old mower did! Went online and ordered some parts to refurb the mower, added a mulching plug for the discharge, seems to just blow grass out the back without it!
Lawn is still getting decent growth, haven't fertilized since labor day.

Overheard my wife telling the neighbor how much she loved the new grass (PRG mix) that I put in over the drainage trenches. and how next year we were going to do a bunch of leveling work, kill off the whole lawn and reseed it. Sounds like I've got spousal approval! It's all downhill from here!


----------



## massgrass

I was edging my driveway today and a landscaper that does a lot of work in the neighborhood drove by, gave me a thumbs up, and yelled "good job!".


----------



## J_nick

chrisben said:


> Overheard my wife telling the neighbor how much she loved the new grass (PRG mix) that I put in over the drainage trenches. and how next year we were going to do a bunch of leveling work, kill off the whole lawn and reseed it. Sounds like I've got spousal approval! It's all downhill from here!


That's awesome :thumbup:


----------



## BXMurphy

massgrass said:


> I was edging my driveway today and a landscaper that does a lot of work in the neighborhood drove by, gave me a thumbs up, and yelled "good job!".


That must feel GREAT! Congratulations! You must be doing something right...


----------



## massgrass

BXMurphy said:


> That must feel GREAT! Congratulations! You must be doing something right...


To be fair, I had nowhere to go but up.


----------



## pennstater2005

Needed to cut the grass but somehow it's always dark when I get home or I'm too tired. I know the 1/3rd rule but don't think I've ever followed it.


----------



## massgrass

With the warm weather we've been having, I decided to zap some weeds with a selective herbicide.

After several years of just doing the minimum, I started hitting my lawn hard in early August and have been very pleased with the results so far after 2.5 months. I still have a lot of work to do getting my soil nutrient levels in shape and filling in more thin spots, so I'm a bit bummed that lawn season is coming to an end. I'm already looking forward to next year though, which will likely include a first time road trip for Bay State fertilizer, a new mower, and who knows what else...


----------



## ericgautier

massgrass said:


> I'm already looking forward to next year though, which will likely include a first time road trip for Bay State fertilizer, a new mower, and who knows what else...


Welcome to the club. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## massgrass

Not sure if I should be honored or worried.  I'm lucky I work from home. How else would I be able to spray my lawn weeds on my lunch break?


----------



## GrassDaddy

massgrass said:


> Not sure if I should be honored or worried.  I'm lucky I work from home. How else would I be able to spray my lawn weeds on my lunch break?


I work from home too. Every sunny day I have reduced productivity as I am AFK. Every gloomy day I have trouble concentrating and stare at the lawn sadly.


----------



## BXMurphy

massgrass said:


> After several years of just doing the minimum, I started hitting my lawn hard in early August and have been very pleased with the results so far after 2.5 months.


Good man! Join the club. It really is amazing how well a lawn responds with a little TLC.

Are you doing a soil conditioner yet? I find that to be a relaxing and rewarding activity. It's like mowing... you really can't screw that up.


----------



## social port

BXMurphy said:


> I find that to be a relaxing and rewarding activity. It's like mowing... you really can't screw that up.


Amen to that :nod:


----------



## LawnNerd

BXMurphy said:


> Good man! Join the club. It really is amazing how well a lawn responds with a little TLC TLF...


Fixed that for you.


----------



## BXMurphy

LawnNerd said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man! Join the club. It really is amazing how well a lawn responds with a little TLC TLF...
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you.
Click to expand...

LOVE IT! True that!...

Seriously, what a great place this is. So many great people to share my hobby with... Thank you!!!


----------



## ericgautier

Watered. Plan to hit some weeds on the lawn this weekend.


----------



## massgrass

GrassDaddy said:


> I work from home too. Every sunny day I have reduced productivity as I am AFK. Every gloomy day I have trouble concentrating and stare at the lawn sadly.


I'm not quite that intense, but it would probably be different if I was excited about getting out there and shooting some new youtube content. It's great to have the flexibility to be able to do a little bit every day when the weather cooperates though. Spray some weeds or baby shampoo on the lawn at lunch time, sneak out on a slow afternoon to water the grass seed that my irrigation system can't reach, run out to the Home Depot for supplies when everyone else is commuting home from work, etc. I don't know what I would do with myself if I ever have to go back to having a real job.


----------



## massgrass

BXMurphy said:


> Good man! Join the club. It really is amazing how well a lawn responds with a little TLC.
> 
> Are you doing a soil conditioner yet? I find that to be a relaxing and rewarding activity. It's like mowing... you really can't screw that up.


Yeah, although things didn't work out exactly as I had planned. I had my soil tested and registered at the "other" forum so that I could ask for some help interpreting it. As everyone here may have guessed, I never heard back from them regarding my request. At that point, I did some online research and came across a plan of action that morpheusPA had put together for someone else in a similar situation. I saw some pretty immediate results from morpheusPA's advice and additional research led me to TLF. On that note, I should really put together a thread to solicit advice about setting and achieving my goals for 2018.

I haven't messed with soil conditioners at this point, but I have put together a 5gal bucket setup for brewing compost tea. It's probably a bit late in the season to be messing with that, but it would seem to be a cool thing to try with some of the cheap Dr. Earth fertilizer.


----------



## BXMurphy

That "other" forum... my bet is that they are trying to figure out a way to charge for memberships... I couldn't even get an account.

I finally got a UMass test. In Massachusetts we always put down lime just because. I was surprised to find that I'm pH neutral.

The compost tea sounds like fun. I just bought some powdered kelp, humic acid, yucca, and SLES (Dawn shampoo in a pinch would work). It was like $15-$20 bucks for a pound of each. Mix in water. Makes a concentrated solution. Use 2 ounces concentrate per 1,000 SF. I have enough to last until I die.

I should post the recipe. I got it from the other forum. It generated 15 million questions. I would want to do it like dfw_pilot did, though, with his sprayer wand... "get this, get that..." all with links... no questions. 

A goal would be nice. You'd get a lot of help here. Once you have the basics down... watering, mowing, feeding, weed contol... the only thing left is... wait for it... A RENOVATION!

YAY! A GOAL!


----------



## Sinclair

Haven't done much this week. It's dark when I get home from work now.

Did my last fertilization a week ago. Going to mow and apply 2,4D tomorrow.


----------



## zeus201

massgrass said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man! Join the club. It really is amazing how well a lawn responds with a little TLC.
> 
> Are you doing a soil conditioner yet? I find that to be a relaxing and rewarding activity. It's like mowing... you really can't screw that up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, although things didn't work out exactly as I had planned. I had my soil tested and registered at the "other" forum so that I could ask for some help interpreting it. As everyone here may have guessed, I never heard back from them regarding my request. At that point, I did some online research and came across a plan of action that morpheusPA had put together for someone else in a similar situation. I saw some pretty immediate results from morpheusPA's advice and additional research led me to TLF. On that note, I should really put together a thread to solicit advice about setting and achieving my goals for 2018.
> 
> I haven't messed with soil conditioners at this point, but I have put together a 5gal bucket setup for brewing compost tea. It's probably a bit late in the season to be messing with that, but it would seem to be a cool thing to try with some of the cheap Dr. Earth fertilizer.
Click to expand...

I had the same experience when trying to get my soil sample recommendation at the "other site". Morph did eventually help me on the Gardenweb site. Soil conditioners are easy to do, I use it all the time, does not hurt anything. I even applied it with my FAS last night.


----------



## jessehurlburt

mulched a bunch of leaves into the grass on my lunch break. Going after clover this weekend


----------



## massgrass

jessehurlburt said:


> mulched a bunch of leaves into the grass on my lunch break. Going after clover this weekend


How do you plan to deal with any potential thin spots left behind after the clover dies off? The selective herbicide I used says to wait a month before reseeding, which isn't very practical this late in October.


----------



## jessehurlburt

massgrass said:


> jessehurlburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> mulched a bunch of leaves into the grass on my lunch break. Going after clover this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> How do you plan to deal with any potential thin spots left behind after the clover dies off? The selective herbicide I used says to wait a month before reseeding, which isn't very practical this late in October.
Click to expand...

Yeah, in hindsight I should of killed off the clover before my fall overseed. What is funny is as my lawn begins improving, the things I didn't mind last year, or even this spring are now bothering me. By next year I might be killing it all for a full renovation, lol.

The outdoor entertaining is all done for me, and my clover infestation is all in the backyard so I am thinking long term, and I think clearing it our now, will help with spring seeding.


----------



## GrassDaddy

It doesn't get any better Jesse, my lawn looks better than it ever has and I still see flaws lol


----------



## massgrass

jessehurlburt said:


> The outdoor entertaining is all done for me, and my clover infestation is all in the backyard so I am thinking long term, and I think clearing it our now, will help with spring seeding.


This brings up another dumb question. How does everyone balance spring seeding and pre-emergent herbicide application? I have a Dimension/Dithiopyr-based product in my inventory, but that won't be very conducive to spring seed growth.


----------



## ericgautier

massgrass said:


> This brings up another dumb question. How does everyone balance spring seeding and pre-emergent herbicide application? I have a Dimension/Dithiopyr-based product in my inventory, but that won't be very conducive to spring seed growth.


If you must spring seed... use Tenacity to get you buy (4-6 weeks coverage), then apply long term pre-em when spring seedlings are ready.


----------



## ales_gantar

Took a lunch break to come home and mow the lawn before dusk. Ha! I win. And now I sleep. Lahko noč.


----------



## g-man

massgrass said:


> jessehurlburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outdoor entertaining is all done for me, and my clover infestation is all in the backyard so I am thinking long term, and I think clearing it our now, will help with spring seeding.
> 
> 
> 
> This brings up another dumb question. How does everyone balance spring seeding and pre-emergent herbicide application? I have a Dimension/Dithiopyr-based product in my inventory, but that won't be very conducive to spring seed growth.
Click to expand...

There is no real balance in my experience. If there is any kbg in your lawn, any weed killed areas now should fill in by May.

Spring seeding is a real challenge. The only way to do it is with 1) a robust irrigation, 2) luck from a rainy, cool summer, 3) careful use of tenacity at seed down and 30days, then apply the preM once it is safe per the label.

A fall seeding (~august) has better results with less risk. Just apply the preM in spring, and feed the lawn until fall.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I cut the backyard and am watching it get


----------



## BXMurphy

massgrass said:


> This brings up another dumb question. How does everyone balance spring seeding and pre-emergent herbicide application?


Uh oh... 

Usually you do one or the other... Actually... You usually fight the weeds in the spring and wait until fall for the seeding. Now, with Dithiopyr, you can seed and prevent at the same time but very often, you're fighting the salad-looking stuff, too, and it's still not good for young grass. Not impossible... very doable... just not ideal.

Me? I just bit the bullet and bought into the plan. I have bare spots from clearing out shrubs... bare spots from killing weeds. The weeds will stay dead through next spring and summer. The bare spots will remain unless they grow in from surrounding grass.

At the end of next summer I'll take a look at where I am and decide whether to renovate.

It's a pity these lawn things are multi-year projects... they're fun, though... nice little hobby... always something to do... which is nice...


----------



## monty

BXMurphy said:


> Now, with Dithiopyr, you can seed and prevent at the same time but very often, you're fighting the salad-looking stuff, too, and it's still not good for young grass. Not impossible... very doable... just not ideal.


I think you mean Tenacity.


----------



## BXMurphy

monty said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, with Dithiopyr, you can seed and prevent at the same time but very often, you're fighting the salad-looking stuff, too, and it's still not good for young grass. Not impossible... very doable... just not ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean Tenacity.
Click to expand...

Yes, you are right... Tenacity would be the way to go.

I just Googled dithiopyr to figure out where I went wrong. I came across Tupersan. Now I remember... Both of these chemicals came up early and often in my quest for a good lawn.

As I dug around for more info, I came across TLF, prodiamine, and Tenacity and forgot all about dithiopyr and Tupersan.  Sorry for the confusion...


----------



## g-man

Dithiopyr is a great PreM. It will prevent weeds/lawns from developing from seed. Dont use it prior to seeding or up to 12 weeks (check the label since I'm going from memory).


----------



## Sinclair

I ordered Tenacity and Prodiamine online.

Let's hope the package arrives in Canada without incident!


----------



## massgrass

BXMurphy said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> Usually you do one or the other... Actually... You usually fight the weeds in the spring and wait until fall for the seeding. Now, with Dithiopyr, you can seed and prevent at the same time but very often, you're fighting the salad-looking stuff, too, and it's still not good for young grass. Not impossible... very doable... just not idea.


Right, that's why I was wondering what approach would work in jessehurlburt's situation with a spring seeding.


----------



## BXMurphy

massgrass said:


> Right, that's why I was wondering what approach would work in jessehurlburt's situation with a spring seeding.


Double-check me but if I were pressed and wanted to prevent weeds while seeding, I would look at Tupersan at seed down and dithiopyr 4-6 weeks later.

Dithiopyr has some post-emergence kill on young weeds (2-3 leaves for crabgrass) and up to four months' pre-emergence protection.

For cool season, that will take you into mid- late summer. After that, I would be all Tenacity for winter grassy weeds and start on prodiamine next spring for summer grassy weeds.

Mind you, this would be for a large area. For smaller areas and patches, I would just seed and water. I would then spot-treat as needed and then get into a yearly plan.

Edit: Just checked Tupersan. Why bother? Do Tenacity at seed down instead. I would like to hear other opinions on Tupersan.


----------



## BXMurphy

massgrass said:


> Right, that's why I was wondering what approach would work in jessehurlburt's situation with a spring seeding.


Back again...  I just looked at jessehurlburt's situation. Just thin spots, right?

Prodiamine in the spring. Then, water, mow, fertilize, spot-treat weeds as needed, overseed in the fall as needed.

I loves me some Tenacity for fall grassy weeds.

Thin spots will fill in.


----------



## BXMurphy

massgrass said:


> Right, that's why I was wondering what approach would work in jessehurlburt's situation with a spring seeding.


Forgive me... one last shout out to be complete. I would order a soil test (~$15 bucks or so).

To take a soil sample, you will need to wait 6-8 weeks after any fertilizer, lime, or anything else that alters soil chemistry. Weed killer is ok. Best time for soil test is fall because labs are swamped in the spring and you might have to wait four weeks to get results.

My strategy for fall soil test is to do last fertilizer on July 4th. Mid-August, pull a sample. Get results in a week and proceed as indicated. Works like a charm.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

BXMurphy said:


> My strategy for fall soil test is to do last fertilizer on July 4th. Mid-August, pull a sample. Get results in a week and proceed as indicated. Works like a charm.


For northern folks, I like collecting a soil sample in early spring before any fertilizer, lime, etc., has been applied to the lawn since the prior season.

In this way, there has been lots of time for nutrients to be distributed through the soil since last fall and any leaching that happened during snow melt and heavy spring rains has taken place. There's also time to address cation shortages (calcium, magnesium, potassium) before the first spring fertilizer and source one's fertilizer for the year based upon what one learns in the soil test.


----------



## TrialAndError

Curvy double fats


----------



## ericgautier

TrialAndError said:


> Curvy double fats


^ looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

The end of the season is near. Mowed at 1.5in. I dropped my last urea last night and watered it this am. I switched the rachio to standby and then blew the irrigations pipes. I still need to blow the flexible hoses.


----------



## Tsmith

Some may remember that I dealt with raccoons tearing up my Reno last year resulting in me having to trap 6 of them. I was hoping this would be a one year thing and with an establish lawn along with proper grub Control even though I don't have grubs it would keep them away but they have returned.

It wasn't bad until one day last week so I started leaving one of my outside lights on at night but that only kept them away for a few days. I set the trap last night and sure enough caught another. This is a younger one and I know there is at least one other young one as I saw them together one night so I'll be setting trap again tonight.

Between the crazy weather, fungus, POA, and now the raccoons I wonder why I even bother trying to have a nice lawn.


----------



## BXMurphy

Tsmith said:


> Between the crazy weather, fungus, POA, and now the raccoons I wonder why I even bother trying to have a nice lawn.


That's a drag.

It's like I tell my wife... anyone can grow vegetables... it is keeping them that counts.


----------



## ABC123

Tsmith- do you think one of those motion sprinklers might keep them away?


----------



## Tsmith

ABC123 said:


> Tsmith- do you think one of those motion sprinklers might keep them away?


Didn't see a link included in ur message.

Ive thought about something like that as well as those motion lights and noise makers but from what I read they work at first but once raccoons realize no danger they end up ignoring them.

I should have started setting trap as soon as I started hearing them few weeks ago as they started getting rowdy in early morning.


----------



## g-man

What are they eating? Worms?


----------



## chrisben

ABC123 said:


> Tsmith- do you think one of those motion sprinklers might keep them away?


Didn't know there was such a thing, Evil laugh


----------



## Tsmith

Figured I would share a funny story on this lovely Monday morning.

We are allowed to trap raccoons but we are not supposed to release them and instead are told to "take care of them" with the recommendation to drown them which I just can't bring myself to do.

I paid someone to trap and remove the first 4 last year but got tired of that and bought my own trap and would just relocate. I did this twice last year without issue but last night was a little more adventurous.

There are a couple big wooded parks near me where I released two before but I guess I went too early last night as I was releasing and looked up to see a couple walking by. It was dark and I played it off like I was cleaning back of truck out but def looked shady. Waited few mins before opening trap and raccoon shot out of there like a bullet, turned around and guy just standing there. He started walking again and raccoon double back running right in front of us, guy just kept walking and I high tailed it out of there. Next time I'll wait until much later in night &#128516;


----------



## g-man

Today I switched the thermostat to heat. Saturday low forecast is 30F (-1C). I'm really glad I blew the irrigation on Saturday.


----------



## glenmonte

Well, not today, but Saturday- blew out the irrigation, then cut to 3" for first time since 9/30 overseed. Bagged to get up any debris. Didn't look that bad. Definitely thicker. I had a bag of Espoma 15-0-5 kicking around, which is split slow and quick release, so I figured throwing it down wouldn't hurt. I'll probably do my final within the next few weeks.

I don't like the bentgrass I have under two trees in the back, but just recently learned it was sometimes part of the real old shade mixed. I'll try some tenacity next summer to see if I can get rid of it before overseeding, then use the starter with pre-e.


----------



## BXMurphy

Put down .5 lb./M nitrogen (urea) yesterday. Last app was bag rate Milorganite on October 1. Shampooed and conditioned the lawn.

Today, gave lawn a trim to maintain 2". Sprayed Weed-B-Gon CCO to take out salad. Hit some bottom leaves of arborvitae. Also sprayed ground ivy under raspberry bushes with it. A little worried...

Looking at 2.5" rain tomorrow night into the next day. Contemplating another .5 lb./M nitrogen (urea). Temps still holding mid-60's high, mid-40's low all week. Would like to see how hard I can push the lawn.


----------



## BXMurphy

76° F. Amazing. Thankful for an extended growing season and really just AMAZED at what a single year of proper maintenance can do for a lawn.

I have an area of grass that cars have parked on for two years. Compacted? Uh... yep! The area turned zombie, of course. I didn't do anything special to it all year. Maybe sprayed weeds once, sprinkled some NoMix seed in August. Hot and dry all year, I could have watered more often.

Did Tenacity 3 weeks ago or so... Man, that stuff does a NUMBER on a lawn. I figure all that white stuff was garbage. Now?... green is the new black.

It's really something to behold. Just old, old grass turning into young and vigorous... right before my eyes.


----------



## chrisben

I have an area like that. My street has no curbs, and the shoulder is not wide enough to pull off the road. My neighbor's kids boyfriends all park along the road, on the grass between the sidewalk and the road.
It's so compacted, not even weeds grow there. 
Honestly I wish it was just paved all the way to the sidewalk, the whole section looks like hell.


----------



## BXMurphy

If they wouldn't park there, it would be fun to bring back to life.

The hell strip... it make me cringe when I see someone mulch it all down and then the weeds return anyway. Even worse? The pebble stones. Man, I hate pebble stones!

How did your lawn turn out this year?


----------



## chrisben

Guess I should post a Chris's lawn thread... lol standby


----------



## pennstater2005

Mowed the reno at 2.5" with push mower. Blew the leaves into a pile for the kids.


----------



## massgrass

Cut the grass on Sunday and yesterday hit the remaining wild violets with glyphosate applied via q-tip. Today's windy weather has accelerated the great pine needle exodus of 2017. Looks like I've probably hit the point where I have to take the mulching kit off my tractor and bag for the rest of the season:


----------



## ken-n-nancy

massgrass said:


> Today's windy weather has accelerated the great pine needle exodus of 2017. Looks like I've probably hit the point where I have to take the mulching kit off my tractor and bag for the rest of the season:


I mulch up the pine needles just like I do leaves. If never cut, the pine needles significantly resist decay, but if the needles have been cut a few times, they decay more quickly from the cut ends.

Mulched up pine needles are good for the soil, too.


----------



## massgrass

Interesting, I'm willing to give it a shot, but they never seem to look very chopped up.


----------



## BXMurphy

massgrass said:


> Cut the grass on Sunday and yesterday hit the remaining wild violets with glyphosate applied via q-tip.


Good grief, man! That looks like it must have taken HOURS! 

I wonder if it might make sense for the next time around to hit it with Weed-B-Gon Chickweed, Clover, Oxalis (WBG CCO)?

PS... The hose-end sprayer product is the WORST! It produces an elongated bubble pattern that gets all over everything. Better to get the concentrate and apply with equipment you are familiar with for more precise control.


----------



## chrisben

The hose end sprayer has a dial to select a pattern, The fan works better than the bubble for what it's worth, but I'll probably get a backpack sprayer for next year.


----------



## massgrass

BXMurphy said:


> Good grief, man! That looks like it must have taken HOURS!
> 
> I wonder if it might make sense for the next time around to hit it with Weed-B-Gon Chickweed, Clover, Oxalis (WBG CCO)?
> 
> PS... The hose-end sprayer product is the WORST! It produces an elongated bubble pattern that gets all over everything. Better to get the concentrate and apply with equipment you are familiar with for more precise control.


Nah, there are very few wild violets left in the lawn (and practically none in the section in the pine needle pic I attached). The remaining ones are mainly near the edge of the garden bed in front of the house, and I'd probably overspray and kill my wife's plantings.  The weeds I had nuked along the edges of my driveway are no longer visible, but we'll see what they look like in the spring.


----------



## Tsmith

Trapped another raccoon last night bringing my total to 8 for the last 12 months, this one is bigger than the last so hopefully it's the mother.


----------



## pennstater2005

Tsmith said:


> Trapped another raccoon last night bringing my total to 8 for the last 12 months, this one is bigger than the last so hopefully it's the mother.


What is your total on the property. I remember them tearing up your reno and that was like 6 you got, right?


----------



## glenmonte

BXMurphy said:


> I tried that hose end sprayer and couldn't stand it at all. I liked using s concentrate and sprayer better, too.


----------



## Tsmith

pennstater2005 said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trapped another raccoon last night bringing my total to 8 for the last 12 months, this one is bigger than the last so hopefully it's the mother.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your total on the property. I remember them tearing up your reno and that was like 6 you got, right?
Click to expand...

It started last year in mid October and went into spring trapping 6 but then stopped until this fall and have now caught 2 since Saturday bringing my total to 8.

I've had digging in early spring usually in my back flower beds before all this but always thought it was groundhogs which I used to see in yard a lot but now realize it was probably raccoons as well.


----------



## pennstater2005

Tsmith said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trapped another raccoon last night bringing my total to 8 for the last 12 months, this one is bigger than the last so hopefully it's the mother.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your total on the property. I remember them tearing up your reno and that was like 6 you got, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started last year in mid October and went into spring trapping 6 but then stopped until this fall and have now caught 2 since Saturday bringing my total to 8.
> 
> I've had digging in early spring usually in my back flower beds before all this but always thought it was groundhogs which I used to see in yard a lot but now realize it was probably raccoons as well.
Click to expand...

What do you do with them? Any reason why you get so many raccoons through your area?


----------



## Tsmith

pennstater2005 said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your total on the property. I remember them tearing up your reno and that was like 6 you got, right?
> 
> 
> 
> It started last year in mid October and went into spring trapping 6 but then stopped until this fall and have now caught 2 since Saturday bringing my total to 8.
> 
> I've had digging in early spring usually in my back flower beds before all this but always thought it was groundhogs which I used to see in yard a lot but now realize it was probably raccoons as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do with them? Any reason why you get so many raccoons through your area?
Click to expand...

I paid someone to trap and take the first 4 but it got expensive so I picked up a trap since it appeared would be an ongoing issue. We are supposed to "take care of them" with the recommendation to drown them but I can't do that so I relocate them far enough away that I don't think they return although if continues I'll have to start marking them to be sure.

I have a smallish wooded area behind me that isn't connected to a bigger area but we still get a lot of wildlife and since I have nice lawn with decent soil my property is like a magnet to rodents now. Neighbor had one in her attic few years ago that she had to get removed. Older lady who was hearing something move around in attic for a few days before calling someone.

Update: Just took raccoon for a ride and this one was much heavier and way more active but actually acted like it knew I was going to let it go. Hopefully won't return but wish I had spray paint to mark it.


----------



## JohnP

So we had a raccoon issue years ago when we lived at an apartment. We were trying to catch the stray momma cat in the neighborhood but kept getting raccoons. We now own a house near where we were taking them to, by a park, and that land has been developed. Life is weird.

Dug holes for bulbs, put down a late treatment of Prodiamine, pushed the timing because of my overseed in September.


----------



## alpine0000

My final fertilizer application of the season (Ringer Lawn Restore II), cleaned up the shed a bit, and also prepared my snowblower for this winter (fresh gas with stabilizer, and then started it up and let it run for a bit to make sure everything is operating properly, and put it towards the front of the garage for easy access without having to move the car out).


----------



## Tsmith

Edged, trimmed, and double cut lowering to 2.5" which is my preferred height. Dropped my last app of OceanGro for the year before the rain tomorrow which I'm hoping isn't as heavy as expected.

Spread some compost and top soil around the back where I had some dead spots and uneven areas that I think was from some decent sized roots finally rotting.

Looks like I may have to set the trap again and capture another raccoon as I had a little digging last night but not too bad.


----------



## massgrass

ken-n-nancy said:


> I mulch up the pine needles just like I do leaves. If never cut, the pine needles significantly resist decay, but if the needles have been cut a few times, they decay more quickly from the cut ends.
> 
> Mulched up pine needles are good for the soil, too.


Huh, I did this yesterday and it worked surprisingly well. I had to make a second pass over the heavier spots, but it wasn't too bad. I'm new to the mulching kit on my tractor (been bagging for many years), and while the mower deck does a pretty good job of chopping stuff up it does tend to leave a line of grass/leaves behind it at times.


----------



## BXMurphy

Cleaned out behind the garage. Removed a compost bin made of stacked up cinder blocks. Now I have to get rid of the 20 blocks. I wish I didn't have so many Bright Ideas. <sigh>

Pruned the raspberries pretty severely to get them growing where I want.

Other than that, I'll harvest the eggplants, bag the four plants (that produced a wheelbarrow-full crop :shock and wait for a frost to kill the flowers in a couple of small gardens and bag them, too.

Looks like I'll hit 80 lawn bags of unwanted green material. All shrubs, brush, branches, and twigs.

Epic lawn-opening this year. Next year, I can concentrate on an improved lawn and mull a renovation.

Shampooed, conditioned, and cut lawn to 2". Still growing. Mid-60's all week. Coming into some upper-50's.


----------



## stotea

Winterized the mower, trimmer, and blower today (drained/used up the gas). I also was going to bring in the last couple hoses I left lying around outside, but they're full of ice. :-( So I laid them out in a relatively straight line and hopefully the sun makes an appearance soon to melt the ice. Based on the current forecast, it looks like I might be waiting until at least Thursday, though. Finally, I tore up my potted annuals and tossed 'em down the hillside, as they are 100% frozen to death now.

Next on the list is cleaning and lubing the sprayers. I also need to figure out a winter hobby...


----------



## chrisben

stotea said:


> I also need to figure out a winter hobby...


----------



## ken-n-nancy

chrisben said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to figure out a winter hobby...
Click to expand...

I can relate to that one!


----------



## pennstater2005

Mowed. You can see the fungus in the reno to the left. The rest to the right is awaiting renovation next year.


----------



## stotea

chrisben said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to figure out a winter hobby...
Click to expand...

Haha! Being in MN, you'd think that would be the case, but the past few winters have been pretty mild in terms of large snowfalls, especially last year.


----------



## wardconnor

I winterized my sprinkler system by blowing out the lines.


----------



## glenmonte

Picked up a lot of branches that fell from a wind/rain storm yesterday. Four garbage cans full. Then did a nice Halloween cut. Mulched in the first batch of fallen leaves. Anyone else ever hear oak leaves are high in phosphorus? I've heard they were acidic, and heard about pre-emergent qualities, but didn't know about the p until recently.


----------



## JohnP

glenmonte said:


> Picked up a lot of branches that fell from a wind/rain storm yesterday. Four garbage cans full. Then did a nice Halloween cut. Mulched in the first batch of fallen leaves. Anyone else ever hear oak leaves are high in phosphorus? I've heard they were acidic, and heard about pre-emergent qualities, but didn't know about the p until recently.


If oak leaves are a good pre-em then I should be set in the backyard! Though hopefully this is the last year I have so many. Neighbor's tree extends nearly to our patio from their yard.

Mulch mowed, trimmed and edged. Helped wife plant bulbs. Need to finish the paver project yet so that I can shovel a path in the snow to the new gate on the fence this winter, else it's going to be hard to put away trash cans.


----------



## Tsmith

Cut after work even though i got home later than I hoped and had to finish the back somewhat in the dark. Top Growth seems to be slowing down as I didn't have much growth since Saturday even after the 4+ inches of rain we had Sunday and Monday

Starting to look like lawn won't completely grow out of my late tenacity spray that I did beginning of October. I debated spraying at all but I have so much POA and at time lawn looked like crap anyway from odd weather and shedding but it of course started bouncing back right after I sprayed.


----------



## pennstater2005

Raked some leaves into a pile for the kids. Still have three trees with lots of leaves left. The Cleveland pears haven't even begun to turn yet.

Filled one 2.5 gallon gas can for the mowing I anticipate is left, which ain't much!


----------



## BXMurphy

Mowed to maintain 2". Still growing but slowly.

SLES/yucca concentrate at 2.5 oz./M.

Kelp/humic acid concentrate at 4 oz./M.

Blackstrap unsulfured molasses at probably .3 oz./M.

57 F for high, 45 F low tonight. Expect 60 F tomorrow and 70 F next day. Rain/mist both days.


----------



## JohnP

Cold and wet today. Took dogs out just a bit ago and was treated to a new mole tunnel after two weeks of nothing. There's another one to catch. Jerks.

Thought about setting the trap tonight but figured too tired and too dark for my skill. Like my fingers. See if I can set a trap early tomorrow before leaving for work.


----------



## jessehurlburt

I finally got around to spraying clover on Saturday. Temps were only in the mid 50's, but the sun was out so I am hoping the application was successful.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

jessehurlburt said:


> I finally got around to spraying clover on Saturday. Temps were only in the mid 50's, but the sun was out so I am hoping the application was successful.


The _application_ should have been successful. Early fall is a great time to tackle weeds in cool season lawns, but we're not getting into late fall. The real question now is whether or not there will be enough ongoing growth for the triclopyr (I'm presuming that's what you used) to translocate throughout the clover plants and take effect. Growth is slowing down a lot now and starting to wind down in preparation for winter. The forecast for the remainder of this week looks pretty chilly, so growth will be slowing down a lot. It's quite possible that the triclopyr won't have time to kill the clover before winter arrives, particularly as a 2nd application is often needed.

However, I think you did the right thing by making the application -- you miss 100% of the shots you don't take! So, even if it only has a 40% chance of working, that's better than having not tried at all!


----------



## chrismar

Mowed on Friday. Broke down the veggie garden and blew out the irrigation yesterday.


----------



## LawnNerd

Grass Factor did a great video on this. He talks about Tricolpyr, and breaks down effectiveness in temp ranges.


----------



## jessehurlburt

LawnNerd said:


> Grass Factor did a great video on this. He talks about Tricolpyr, and breaks down effectiveness in temp ranges.


Wow, detailed video. So is Tricopyr and Ester based herbicide?


----------



## ken-n-nancy

jessehurlburt said:


> Wow, detailed video. So is Tricopyr an Ester based herbicide?


I watched much of the video, and although I believe that the producer of the video may very well know his topic, I also think he blurred the distinction between amines and esters a bit -- if he hadn't you wouldn't be asking the question above...

Triclopyr is available in either an amine or ester formulation. Most herbicide active ingredients are available as either an amine or ester formulation. Reading the label in detail is required to determine which formulation is present in a particular product.

I am not certain, but seem to recall that the commonly-used Ortho Chickweed, Clover & Oxalis product uses an amine formulation of triclopyr. Ester formulations are also commonly available.

There's a good easy-to-read article (will take less than the 22+ minutes to watch the video linked above) talking about esters and amines from Penn State: Amines or Esters; Which Should You Use?.

I'd suggest reading the article; it's not long. A key paragraph is below:



Penn State Extension said:


> During cooler weather (March, April, and early May), ester formulations can be used safely, and typically provide better weed control than amines. As temperatures increase, esters are more prone to volatilization, and a switch should be made to amine formulations if drift is a concern. In warmer temperatures, amines and esters have about the same effect on weed control. Some esters are also "hot", and can injure grasses when temperatures are too warm.


This is all a bit tangential to the original concern, which was whether or not the weed-killer sprayed on clover this past weekend would be successful. In all honesty, the answer to this question is less related to whether an amine or ester formulation was used, but rather if the weather in the next couple weeks remains warm enough for active growth of the clover (actively growing clover will be much more susceptible to the weed-killer).


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Dropped my urea winterizer app today. Top growth is done now and with overnight temps taking a big dip this week I think the lawn was ready for it. I guess other than mulching any remaining leaves, the lawn work is done for this season. Looking forward to how things look next spring.


----------



## Sinclair

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Dropped my urea winterizer app today. Top growth is done now and with overnight temps taking a big dip this week I think the lawn was ready for it. I guess other than mulching any remaining leaves, the lawn work is done for this season. Looking forward to how things look next spring.


I was contemplating doing the same. I see that -10C coming up on Thursday night.

No rain in the next few days - How do I explain the sprinkler to the wife? :lol:


----------



## LawnNerd

> Triclopyr is available in either an amine or ester formulation. Most herbicide active ingredients are available as either an amine or ester formulation. Reading the label in detail is required to determine which formulation is present in a particular product.
> 
> I am not certain, but seem to recall that the commonly-used Ortho Chickweed, Clover & Oxalis product uses an amine formulation of triclopyr


Ortho CCO is Amine as is Bayer Brush Killer Plus. 8.8% Triclopyr, triethylamine salt for the Brush Killer Plus Concentrate.

But, like K-N-N said earlier...


> you miss 100% of the shots you don't take!


----------



## monty

I stole bagged leaves from neighbors for the first time and mulched them into my yard. One of my neighbors was even kind enough to vacuum his leaves up with his mower, so partially mulched already!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Sinclair said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped my urea winterizer app today. Top growth is done now and with overnight temps taking a big dip this week I think the lawn was ready for it. I guess other than mulching any remaining leaves, the lawn work is done for this season. Looking forward to how things look next spring.
> 
> 
> 
> I was contemplating doing the same. I see that -10C coming up on Thursday night.
> 
> No rain in the next few days - How do I explain the sprinkler to the wife? :lol:
Click to expand...

Lol, that's funny. I literally just finished hand watering in the urea and got a couple strange looks from people.

I thought about dropping the winterizer on Saturday before the rain came on Sunday but for some reason I just decided to wait a couple more days.


----------



## JohnP

Finally got a mole trap set in the new active tunnel. Hope I catch 'em before they go deep for the winter.

Mulch mowed the back, had to do a couple extra passes up close to the patio where the leaves had really piled up.


----------



## glenmonte

Blew some leaves, bagged some leaves and grass (with mower), mulched some leaves and grass. All together looking pretty good for mid November. Cut to 2.5 inches in case I don't make it out there again (I never intend on any particular cut being the last of the season).


----------



## massgrass

I played a little hooky this afternoon and mulch mowed. We had a hard freeze overnight and some arctic air is on the way tomorrow, so I decided to take advantage of the 50° temps while they are here. It was weird seeing birds standing on the sheet of ice on top of our birdbath this morning though.


----------



## pennstater2005

Mulched mowed like everyone else


----------



## JohnP

Yesterday I blew out the gutters, they were terrible. The yard was already full of leaves but that certainly added.

Mulch mowed the front (last time the front was done was Monday), still have top growth, not much though. Somewhere around 1/4". Upgraded the mower.


----------



## Tsmith

Looks like I'll finally be getting first frost on Saturday 3 weeks later than average for my area.

This is somewhat depressing as lawn was so late to get going this fall feels like I barely got to enjoy it. On the plus side I haven't had any raccoon digging recently so at least there's that.


----------



## Sinclair

Edged my lawn today.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Dang, got your winterizer down yet? Glad I dropped mine last week. I got around a inch of snow but looks like you got a fair bit more.


----------



## Sinclair

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Dang, got your winterizer down yet? Glad I dropped mine last week. I got around a inch of snow but looks like you got a fair bit more.


Nope, not yet.

We are supposed to warm up and get some rain next week, so I'll sneak it in then.

I'm up near Newmarket, we got about 4".


----------



## BXMurphy

Sinclair said:


> Edged my lawn today.


Haha! Poor bugger... We are not far behind.


----------



## glenmonte

More leaves! But that's ok. Gets me outside. The neighbor behind me said he's been cursing at them for more than 50 years. Another neighbor has been at it for 45 and likes to rake for the exercise. I felt like putting my blower away but wanted to be done quickly.


----------



## BXMurphy

Still managed to take a bit off the top in mowing today. Getting worried about the temps. Think I'll winterize next weekend.


----------



## JohnP

BXMurphy said:


> Still managed to take a bit off the top in mowing today. Getting worried about the temps. Think I'll winterize next weekend.


Remember, it's not the air temps to worry so much about, it's making sure top growth is stopped. I took off 1/4" at most this last mow....you don't want to accidentally make your grass grow when it should be stopping.


----------



## BXMurphy

JohnP said:


> Remember, it's not the air temps to worry so much about, it's making sure top growth is stopped.


Yep! I'll tell ya, though, this "moment of truth" sure is nerve-racking for newbies like me.

We've had two days of below-freezing temps. The top inch of soil is frozen. It will thaw but I can't believe how late (and c-c-cold) I'm out here mowing! 

I'm still holding out on the winterizer, though...


----------



## JohnP

You and me both! This is my first season doing anything more than cutting it. Our frost this morning held on longer than the others this season. I'm hoping to do another mow tomorrow or Wednesday and see where my growth is at...might do a Thanksgiving Urea!


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Don't fret. I've got nearly one inch of snow on the lawn. It won't last. It will be gone within a few days. I'm planning to mow again later this week.


----------



## LawnNerd

JohnP said:


> You and me both! This is my first season doing anything more than cutting it. Our frost this morning...


This year is really wacky. I've already had my first hard freeze last Saturday. 25 That morning, and when it finally warmed above 35 i was out mowing. Took me 4 hours to mow up all the leaves on my 6k. 7 days worth of peak season dropping. I never wait that long, but it was raining / misting from last Saturday to Friday.


----------



## JohnP

What do you think...too late to nab these and mulch some in? Should I store in the shed?


----------



## pennstater2005

JohnP said:


> What do you think...too late to nab these and mulch some in? Should I store in the shed?


Take em! Mulch em in!


----------



## LawnNerd

pennstater2005 said:


> JohnP said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think...too late to nab these and mulch some in? Should I store in the shed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take em! Mulch em in!
Click to expand...

I mean, it does say Free on the bag...


----------



## JohnP

Nabbed 6 of those bags up top. Couldn't fit any more in the SUV. The people on that block though must have a competition about who can bag up the most. There are two other houses with similar bags. I might try and yank some more tomorrow (it's on my drive to/from work...so...)

Mulch mowed the front tonight. Had to do lots of double passes under the maple. I was all excited at first thinking I had reached zero growth, but midway through I caught some *small* pieces in the leaf mulch. Sigh. Guess we'll see next week if I pull any growth off. Might not have a Thanksgiving day Urea after all.


----------



## BXMurphy

JohnP said:


> What do you think...too late to nab these and mulch some in? Should I store in the shed?


Hah! I've done that... took my wheelbarrow around the block and grabbed some bags. I wanted to try composting...

Then the bags sat... and sat... and decayed... and rotted... in the wrong place... and turned into compost on its own... and then I had to clean that mess up.

Now? If I need some compost... I'll just buy it.

For my soil, mulching in the grass clippings seems to be enough. I use Milorganite and soil conditioner, too.

Good job grabbing the leaves. Do you think you'll do it next year or was this a spur of the moment thing?


----------



## BXMurphy

ken-n-nancy said:


> Don't fret. I've got nearly one inch of snow on the lawn. It won't last. It will be gone within a few days. I'm planning to mow again later this week.


Thank you for this post. You guys have experience and are near me... even a little north...

I will put my bag on the mower next weekend and see if anything gets cut. So far, it looks like our winterizer window could actually go even a week past Thanksgiving.


----------



## g-man

Remember that the window is 3 weeks wide, so don't stress about it. Also based on soldat research, the amount of root recovery is low as temperature drop. Therefore this last application helps, but based on the new research it doesn't make a huge improvement.

Ref:
http://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/golfd/article/2012nov33.pdf


----------



## BXMurphy

Hmmm... it almost seems to suggest that getting that last app down would be good just BEFORE top growth stops altogether.

I'll have to read that again.


----------



## gene_stl

Leaves, leaves and more leaves. Some of the trees are done. but most aren't


----------



## JohnP

BXMurphy said:


> JohnP said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think...too late to nab these and mulch some in? Should I store in the shed?
> 
> 
> 
> Good job grabbing the leaves. Do you think you'll do it next year or was this a spur of the moment thing?
Click to expand...

I'm going to spread them out and mulch in yet this year.

Also I don't bag to find top growth, but I'm sure I add to my perceived crazy by squatting down and digging in the mulch bits on the driveway/patio for leaf clippings lol. Bag might make me appear less crazy.

Works for me, but I have plenty of nearby concrete.


----------



## pennstater2005

Mowed final mow last night and then applied urea winerizier this morning with a 100% chance of rain tonight. Had to run out last night to get more urea. The guy didn't have it out front anymore, all Christmas stuff, and had to go to the back room to get it! He thought I was getting it to melt ice on the driveway.


----------



## ales_gantar

Mowed to pick up leaves.
I am mowing once per week, to see when to apply the final N. It is still growing, and the leaves are still falling. I am not there yet, but I am pretty sure neighbours are sure I am insane. Morning / afternoon (after mowing) pics.


----------



## JohnP

pennstater2005 said:


> Mowed final mow last night and then applied urea winerizier this morning with a 100% chance of rain tonight. Had to run out last night to get more urea. The guy didn't have it out front anymore, all Christmas stuff, and had to go to the back room to get it! He thought I was getting it to melt ice on the driveway.


Well...are ya?!


----------



## pennstater2005

JohnP said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed final mow last night and then applied urea winerizier this morning with a 100% chance of rain tonight. Had to run out last night to get more urea. The guy didn't have it out front anymore, all Christmas stuff, and had to go to the back room to get it! He thought I was getting it to melt ice on the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> Well...are ya?!
Click to expand...

If I get desperate :lol:


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Mowed the front lawn at my normal fall cutting height of 3.25" and found that there had been no growth since last week. No growth in the side or back, either, so I'm dropping the mowing height for the side and back to 2.75" for their final mow today. I'll drop the height in front to 2.75" after Thanksgiving, as I'll still need to mulch up more leaves there again, anyway.


----------



## pennstater2005

Got the rain I needed, and then some, to water in the winterizer.


----------



## Sinclair

Blew leaves out of the beds, mowed at 1.5", put down 2lbs urea, ran the gas out of the mower and washed it.

Season over.


----------



## BXMurphy

Last mow of the season! Nothing but dust and debris in the bag.

Applied one pound N per 1,000 SF using urea. Had to spread by hand as the spreader broke earlier in the season. Not too bad. Only five pounds over 2,500 SF grass. I was surprised to see how heavy an application that really is.

Expecting 1/2" rain over tonight and tomorrow morning. Perfect timing. The rain is just starting now and I wrapped up 20 minutes ago. 

Packed up the hoses, put away the mower, turned off outside faucets. That's a wrap... end of season.

Gee, what a nice little hobby proper lawn care is. Thank you all for holding my hand through my first season! You folks are great!

Thank you also to the admins here who opened up and maintained this forum. Also a BIG thank you to all the experts who came from another site and shared your knowledge just as freely here ... as you did over there.

This place is awesome! I'm excited to see the fruits of my labor in the spring. Can't wait!

Murph


----------



## JohnP

Kinda jealous of you wrapping up. Do you have any straggling leaves? The oak in our backyard is quite large and has a lot left yet.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

JohnP said:


> Kinda jealous of you wrapping up. Do you have any straggling leaves? The oak in our backyard is quite large and has a lot left yet.


 Many varieties of oaks will hold some portion of their leaves through most of the winter until even early spring. This is more common in younger trees. This is called marcescence and also happens around here with some beech and willow trees, too.

Most of the oaks immediately around our lawn are older trees which do not retain too many leaves, but we've still got enough smaller ones that leaves continue to accumulate on the ground (or in the snow) all winter for us...


----------



## BXMurphy

JohnP said:


> Kinda jealous of you wrapping up. Do you have any straggling leaves? The oak in our backyard is quite large and has a lot left yet.


Nah... I've cleared out all those trees that need raking and put in some arborvitae for privacy around my 6,000 SF lot. This is a nice little piece of Heaven in the city. Nice and manageable.


----------



## BXMurphy

ken-n-nancy said:


> Most of the oaks immediately around our lawn are older trees which do not retain too many leaves, but we've still got enough smaller ones that leaves continue to accumulate on the ground (or in the snow) all winter for us...


I have a lot of maple around me. Those helicopter seeds really travel and trees start growing in any little crack or crevice.

I let my yard get ahead of me for about five years. I couldn't even count the number of maple seedlings I had to dig out and 15 foot youngsters that needed a hand saw. It really is amazing how quickly things get out of hand.

I'm glad I found you guys because you lay out a nice plan to keep things in check. Without you, weeds in the lawn would have gotten the upper hand.

I think a nice lawn is the foundation for everything else... flower gardens... vegetable gardens... nicely swept walkways... trimmed up lawn edges...

Without a solid palette of green grass... nothing else really makes sense. It certainly doesn't look good. Can you imagine how silly it would be to trim the edges of a lawn filled with nimblewill, crabgrass, and dandelions?

That's what I was looking at before finding The Lawn Forum. Now, I have smart-looking garden beds all neat and tidy. I have a plan to keep the weeds at bay and a schedule to fertilize the right amount... at the right time... and with the right ingredients.

I know how to mow... when to mow... when to water and how much... and... why these techniques are important.

Next year, not only will I be able to take back control of my lawn but... what I learned here will help me take control of my flowers and veggies. What's more, my sidewalk and curb is the envy of the Neighborhood.

Really... all those little details add up to eye-popping curb appeal and... it starts with an awesome spread of luscious green grass. Courtesy of my new online friends at The Lawn Forum. I love you all.


----------



## JohnP

ken-n-nancy said:


> Many varieties of oaks will hold some portion of their leaves through most of the winter until even early spring. This is more common in younger trees. This is called marcescence and also happens around here with some beech and willow trees, too.


*#truth*



Finally threw down the leaves I had nabbed and mulched them in the front. Burnt some final crackweeds and talked with neighbors about the Christmas Lights I'm going to put up.

Mulching blade doesn't do a bad job really. I have to use the Ego brand blade. I should write up a review on it.

This was a fair amount of leaves in a small spot. I did some double passes for the "thick" areas of leaves.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

JohnP said:


> This was a fair amount of leaves in a small spot. I did some double passes for the "thick" areas of leaves.


Looks great!


----------



## zeus201

Final mow and edging today. Gonna change the oil tomorrow and bring out the snowblower...urghhh.

Now just need to apply final app of urea and start convincing the wife of a full or at least a partial reno next summer.


----------



## g-man

Got out of work a bit early to get home and mow before it got dark. Managed to also do the trimming. Significant slow down and this could be my last mowing of the season (other than mulching leaves).

I'm going to weight in the nitrogen to be ready . I'll use AS this year since I have a bag open. Time to get the snowblower out. :-(


----------



## alpine0000

The past week or so, I've been doing a bunch of stuff outside. I've been mulching leaves twice a week (every Saturday and Wednesday), winterized my pressure washer and some of my lawn equipment, winterized my irrigation system and brought the backflow preventer inside for the winter, and brought all of my herbicides in the house for the winter (they usually stay out in the shed, which isn't insulated).

Here are some pics of the newly-renovated lawn after doing some mulching earlier today -- It stripes nicely:



















And the herbicides and backflow preventer in the basement for the winter


----------



## GoPre

Mulched today, needed two passes but lawn looks great and really swallows the leaves. Rain tonight will help, too. Maybe once more in a week or so, and I think I'm done. Gradually dropped the HOC the past few weeks, and now I can see areas that need leveled. More than I thought. Think I'm going to go a little more aggressively/frequently in the spring with all purpose sand and organic topsoil from a big box store. Never settle, right?


----------



## Tsmith

Spent my day off yesterday blowing and mulching leaves as the majority of leaves around my yard fell in the last couple days so the volume was pretty heavy.

Took two trips around the lawn to mulch the leaves then a third trip to cut the lawn which is still growing although not much. At this point I'll be on weekly Saturday or Sunday cuts to check growth.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Nomo

Put down a winterizer. Lawn hasn't grown much over the past couple weeks. Going to get a cut in on tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## LawnNerd

Had a knee high pile of leaves from my neighbor who doesn't do anything with his leaves. He waits till the wind just blows them over to me.

Dropped 4lbs per 1000 of ammonium sulfate and set sprinklers to go off in the morning.


----------



## pennstater2005

Mowed in more leaves. Cleaned out the garage. Tomorrow is time to winterize all equipment. Getting close.


----------



## g-man

Almost 60f today and sunny. Forecast calls similar days until at least Thursday. I guess there will be more mowing in my future.

Enjoyed the day with the kids doing Christmas decorations.


----------



## JohnP

It was amazingly warm today. I put up the last of the roof lights. I've done lots of documentation from the roof and I think next year will go more smoothly with a few changes. The WeMo outlets give me that extra edge of turning on/off with sunset/sunrise.

I wanted to mow and check growth. I think I can winterize but with the weird warm streak who knows. Instead we went and picked up my mother in law.

Holidays.

Coolest thing from my roof was view of our lawn vs the neighbor lawn. Mines not amazing but in person I could tell a good difference.


----------



## glenmonte

It's still growing, so I'm still mowing. This isn't bad at all, since I can still mulch in the leaves, too.


----------



## g-man

Planted 50 tulip bulbs I forgot we bought two months ago at Costco. Another great fall day in Indy.


----------



## Tsmith

Blew out my gutters and mulched what I thought was the end of the leaves for the most part yesterday as the trees around my yard are mostly empty so naturally I wake up today to a lawn covered with leaves. I doubt I'll get to mulch during the week so if I get time I'll be out there again today to at least go over the back again.

Update: decided to mulch leaves in the back before football which didn't take long so I did the front as well


----------



## ales_gantar

Applied the final nitrogen (yesterday), and now I'm wondering what to do with my lawn, or related to my lawn.


----------



## chrismar

Did (what will probably be the last) trimming, mowing and blowing. Put all the patio furniture cushions away and covered the furniture itself. Winterized the mower.


----------



## pennstater2005

Covered the burning bushes with burlap. The rabbits think they're candy in the dead of winter.


----------



## ericgautier

chrismar said:


> Winterized the mower.


Wow, already? I still got plenty of leaves in the trees... :x


----------



## chrismar

ericgautier said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winterized the mower.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, already? I still got plenty of leaves in the trees... :x
Click to expand...

Only the oaks still have leaves around here. Everything else has blown off with the super windy weather we've had over the past few days.


----------



## JohnP

Whelp. My mower is broke.

Yesterday I scalped a portion of my yard without realizing it was broke. A pin seems to be broken that holds the front wheee at the correct height.

D'oh! Have a call into Ego for warranty repair but might try it myself.


----------



## pennstater2005

This is the yard this morning. It's where I raked all the leaves to make a big pile for the kids. Good thing it's part of next years renovation.


----------



## Tsmith

Ripped out 28 ornamental grasses along one side fence that I was hoping would make a nice hedge but they kept flopping over even though supposed to stand straight up so decided it was time and will rip out other side next weekend.

Blew more leaves before mulching then went over a second time to check for growth and there wasn't any so looks like it's Winterizer time. Checked forecast and daytime temps start to drop next weekend so prob drop tomorrow or Tuesday.

Update: Dropped Urea Winterizer on Sunday and watering in with plan to blow out irrigation tomorrow. Cleaned under deck of HRX and ran it dry and will probably do same to Timemaster next weekend.


----------



## JohnP

New mailbox going in. The old one was original to the house. Was told when we moved in that all the mailboxes looked the same. Now with ours removed only one house has this style. They told me they rebuilt it several times since to keep it alive. Offered them mine as a spare.

New one is different size and style so had to make a new hole. Sun was going down, still needs another hour to set before I add any weight so I will just finish it off tomorrow.


----------



## ericgautier

Winterized the stick edger and weed eater. Mower and blower still have work.


----------



## loamy_roots

On Friday, I blew the leaves from the mulch beds onto the lawn and mowed them in.

Will probably do another clean up tomorrow (expected to be 51), drop my final urea winterizer, and potentially spray some FAS. It's going to rain ~.6" on Tuesday and the weather is forecasted to drop afterwards. I'll also blow out the irrigation lines since I won't be needing them anymore this year.


----------



## JohnP

Mower was ready for pickup on Saturday but I haven't had a chance to get it. Super quick, free to me repair. Wonder if the TLF sticker I have on it inspired them to check the place out 

Mailbox project almost finished up, there's some decorative piece to put on at the ground. We had to drill some extra holes for the mounting plate because for some stupid reason they put them at a 45* offset instead of nice and square. Going to probably do a little regarding of the old mailbox area come spring.

Today and tomorrow are packed but hoping to mulch mow the oak leaves Wednesday and Urea this week.


----------



## g-man

Paid for the 220E and finalized the shipping quotes. Let see when it shows up. It wont fit underneath the Christmas tree.

About to head outside to mow and drop the winterizer (AS). Forecast calls for rain at 11pm tonight and highs of 27F by next weekend. :-(


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> Paid for the 220E and finalized the shipping quotes. Let see when it shows up. It wont fit underneath the Christmas tree.


You tell Santa he better make it fit! :fight:


----------



## ales_gantar

Nothing.
I am planning a dormant seeding. Just for fun.
I miss mowing.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Over the last week and half I have been training the dog where to go by taking her out to the spot and giving her big time treats when she goes where she is supposed to. This AM was freezing and I didn't have my shoes near the door so I just let her into the backyard- she ran right to her spot behind the shed and did her thing! It will be so nice to not be repairing her spots all season next year!


----------



## massgrass

Mulch mowed for the final time on Saturday, although the neighborhood oak trees will be dropping leaves throughout the winter. Yesterday I did all of the end of season maintenance on my mower and tractor (clean deck, sharpen blades, air in tires, change oil & filter, air filter & pre-cleaner, spark plug, fuel filter). I also put my reflective stakes along the road, which is officially the end of lawn season for me.


----------



## chrismar

Dropped 1# N per K (2# urea / K) this morning ahead of the rain that's forecasted for this afternoon and evening.

Bittersweet to see the season end, but it was a good one and I'm ready for a break and to move on to some other projects (homebrewing FTW!).


----------



## Pete1313

Put up the stakes by the street for the snow plow.. official end of season.


----------



## LawnNerd

All you boys dropping winterizers and planting stakes for the plows and i'm down here still watering and mowing.


----------



## Pete1313

LawnNerd said:


> All you boys dropping winterizers and planting stakes for the plows and i'm down here still watering and mowing.


Must be nice!


----------



## g-man

Blew the leaves from the mulch beds and mowed them. Then it got windy and the neighbor leaves ended up in the my yard. So I blew her beds and mulched mowed both lawns. Trimmed and cleaned up all around. Dropped 28lb of AS for winterizer. We had a nice rain last night. It is a wrap.

Now it is just waiting for the 220E and start getting ready for spring. I will start a new thread in the equipment folder for the rebuild.


----------



## LawnNerd

Pete1313 said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you boys dropping winterizers and planting stakes for the plows and i'm down here still watering and mowing.
> 
> 
> 
> Must be nice!
Click to expand...

I could use a break. Plus the wife's "Honey-do-pintrest-list" is getting a little long...


----------



## pennstater2005

Looked at the window at the yard. It looked cold. I still have a few leaves to mulch in. I still haven't winterized any equipment and now I'm dreading doing it.


----------



## g-man

I'm watching guys doing trenches for an irrigation install at my work office building. It is 35F and windy outside. Getting the fittings to attached with gloves is not easy. They have at least 2 more days of work to finish it.


----------



## jessehurlburt

I did the mason jar soil texture test last night and left the jar overnight. I am just now seeing the tip to mark the jar after a few minutes, then at 2 hours, then after a day or two. This looks like 50-50 sand and clay, but I feel like the silt layer is in there, I just cant make it out. I will probably shake it again tonight and mark at the time intervals, but can anyone make out where the silt begins and ends? I just want a rough idea what I am working with.

Also sent off a sample to UCONN yesterday for PH and standard nutrient levels.


----------



## social port

g-man said:


> I'm watching guys doing trenches for an irrigation install at my work office building. It is 35F and windy outside. Getting the fittings to attached with gloves is not easy. They have at least 2 more days of work to finish it.


I bet the thought crossed your mind to lend a hand. Maybe even give them a pointer or two?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Since we stick around the 50F high, 35ish low with lots of sun for the next week here in Oregon, i was thinking about spot spraying some of the Poa Annua popping up in my yard and reno with some Tenacity?

We dont really freeze here like the rest of you guys up north. It may snow a bit late in Dec or early Jan but always melts within a day.

Also several sections of my front yard (such as whats in my sig pic) have thinned out crazy. I have no idea what is going on, i thought maybe disease with all the rain we've gotten but i dont know.


----------



## social port

massgrass said:


> Yesterday I did all of the end of season maintenance on my mower and tractor (clean deck, sharpen blades, air in tires, change oil & filter, air filter & pre-cleaner, spark plug, fuel filter)


What are you guys using to clean your deck and blades?


----------



## massgrass

social port said:


> What are you guys using to clean your deck and blades?


Out of all of the things I've tried over the years, I've had the best luck with a painter's multi tool. I have this inexpensive one from Home Depot and have been pleased with it.


----------



## zeus201

Cheapo 2" putty knife


----------



## social port

massgrass said:


> I have this inexpensive one from Home Depot and have been pleased with it.





zeus201 said:


> Cheapo 2" putty knife


I've been using a putty knife as well. Just looking for something more efficient and effective (making the mower sparkle like new is a never-ending task).

No chemical solutions, I take it?


----------



## g-man

The new baby is home! Fired it up and it all works great. It looks in great shape.


----------



## Ridgerunner

g-man said:


> The new baby is home! Fired it up and it all works great. It looks in great shape.


What the?
Does that have a verti-slicer and a reel? Is that an electric or hydrolic motor on the side? :shock:


----------



## g-man

It is a 220e jonh Deere. The e in the 220 is their electric reel version. It is electronically linked to the drum speed, so the frequency of cut could be adjusted (within a range).

This one has a green groomer. It is a similar concept to a verticutter. The intent is to lift the lawn blades just prior to cut them. I will switch it to a fairway groomer.


----------



## wardconnor

Prepare for next level domination


----------



## Ridgerunner

Sweet. I want to see video of it in use next year.  
(Note to self: I do not need a new tricked-out reel mower!)


----------



## pennstater2005

Finished the last mulch mow of the year. I can say last because the neighbor finally bagged his leaves and so they're no longer blowing into my yard :evil: Blew off the walks, back and front decks, and the driveway. Should be the last of that as well.

Time to start thinking and planning next years renovation now.


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> The new baby is home! Fired it up and it all works great. It looks in great shape.


She is a beauty!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

g-man said:


> The new baby is home! Fired it up and it all works great. It looks in great shape.


Nice!


----------



## zeus201

social port said:


> massgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this inexpensive one from Home Depot and have been pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheapo 2" putty knife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been using a putty knife as well. Just looking for something more efficient and effective (making the mower sparkle like new is a never-ending task).
> 
> No chemical solutions, I take it?
Click to expand...

I have not tried any chemical means, just good ole fashion elbow grease. Takes me about 5 to 10 minutes and all done. But I try to use the water cleaning plug on my mower every other mow to try and keep the deck clean between scrapings.


----------



## Tsmith

Ripped out another 24 ornamental grasses which is the last of them now I just need to find something else that's upright but not real wide to plant along side fences.

Blew and mulched more leaves which I was hoping would be the end but everyone's leaves are in the street so I probably have at least one final cleanup mow left before calling it a season.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

With snow in the forecast for tomorrow, I got home from work a little early today to set out the roadside markers in case the town plows come by tomorrow. Also decided that the lawn hadn't grown since the prior mowing, so I not only extracted the snow blower from the back "long term storage" corner of the garage but also replaced it with the winterized lawn mower, lawn roller, fertilizer spreader, and walk-behind sprayer. (I pile those all up in a back corner of the garage for the winter after the snow blower vacates that corner...)

Started the snow blower to make sure it would start. No issues there, so Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow...


----------



## J_nick

Ridgerunner said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new baby is home! Fired it up and it all works great. It looks in great shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the?
> Does that have a verti-slicer and a reel? Is that an electric or hydrolic motor on the side? :shock:
Click to expand...

The groomer on the front is set up for greens. They are primarily used to keep creeping grasses in check. They will cut stolons keeping the grass growing more vertical to reduce grain and increase ball speed.


----------



## Pete1313

J_nick said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new baby is home! Fired it up and it all works great. It looks in great shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the?
> Does that have a verti-slicer and a reel? Is that an electric or hydrolic motor on the side? :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The groomer on the front is set up for greens. They are primarily used to keep creeping grasses in check. They will cut stolons keeping the grass growing more vertical to reduce grain and increase ball speed.
Click to expand...

And this is the fairway setup that I believe g-man is looking to switch it over to.
FTC(Fairway Tender Conditioner)


----------



## g-man

Yep, I started a thread in the equipment forum to document the changes.

John Deere 220E (2013) Reel Replacement and Reconditioning


----------



## ericgautier

Waited for the snow to start then dropped the Winterizer.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Thanks all. I've learned something that I certainly didn't know before.


----------



## Doug E Dee

Final leaf cleanup, blew out the gutters and a legit snow over-seeding of Titan TTTF, lol!


----------



## Tsmith

Mulched more leaves yesterday mostly out front that were blown onto my property from the street because the Township was a week late picking them out.

I have enough gas for another tank full so with colder temps coming next week I'll probably go over lawn one more time before finally running dry and calling it a season....which started the middle of March


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> Mulched more leaves yesterday mostly out front that were blown onto my property from the street because the Township was a week late picking them out.
> 
> I have enough gas for another tank full so with colder temps coming next week I'll probably go over lawn one more time before finally running dry and calling it a season....which started the middle of March


I'm hoping to do the same this Friday. :thumbup:


----------



## gene_stl

:shock: Wow!!
I spent the afternoon dancing with an aerator. All the videos said it would kick the sheet out of me. And it did!
They should call it a run behind. More tomorrow and then some . This is definitely a maschine for a larger and/or younger human bean. :evil: :roll:



https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/aerators/ar25/968982105/


----------



## GoPre

gene_stl said:


> :shock: Wow!!
> I spent the afternoon dancing with an aerator. All the videos said it would kick the sheet out of me. And it did!
> They should call it a run behind. More tomorrow and then some . This is definitely a maschine for a larger and/or younger human bean. :evil: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/aerators/ar25/968982105/


I know that struggle...I'm young(ish) and I need to throttle it down. Still works the same, haha.


----------



## Powhatan

Mulch mowed the last of the fallen leaves. Pushed down some mole tunnels. Pulled up a goosegrass weed by it's roots. Put down a bag of Scotts Moss Control. Repurposed some fallen tree trunks from the surrounding woods to make as edging for the front yard, and as a walking trail in the back leading to a small private fresh water lake.


----------



## g-man

68 days until spring!

We are past the winter solstice. The daylight duration is starting to go longer. Soon we will be mowing again.

But today I get to watch the snow fall.


----------



## LawnNerd

I had the same thought. Everyday the lawn gets a little more light. Now we wait on soil temps...


----------



## ales_gantar

Since this is my favorite thread, I'll wish you a blessed merry Christmas here.

Mow long/short/medium and prosper


----------



## ales_gantar

Why santa is obese:


----------



## Powhatan

I cut up a dead pine tree that fell in the back yard last night.


----------



## social port

ales_gantar said:


> Since this is my favorite thread, I'll wish you a blessed merry Christmas here.
> 
> Mow long/short/medium and prosper


Right back at you, Ales. And may you enjoy a happy new year with your lawn


----------



## Tsmith

Lost power at 10:30 this morning due to a tree falling down up the street taking out a couple poles and causing power for several blocks including mine to be out most of the day. I actually had live power lines laying on my property most of the day.

Really annoying when people don't take care of these old trees that end up falling during storms or windy days causing this kind of a mess especially on a holiday. You would think after a similar tree fell on another neighbors house two years ago that it would be the push these people need to do what that should have already done and take these trees down but most people just don't want to put out the money.


----------



## ericgautier

As I type this it is 13 deg outside.. and the LCO is out doing a, my guess, a final clean up of my neighbors lawn. :?


----------



## ales_gantar

Greetings from the future.
The lawns in 2018 are greener then in 2017. Just saying. &#128536;


----------



## J_nick

ales_gantar said:


> Greetings from the future.
> The lawns in 2018 are greener then in 2017. Just saying. 😘


Haha, love it.


----------



## Ware

I posted this in the warm season thread, but it may fit better here. :lol:

I mowed my PRG for the last time in 2017 - and made video of it. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

This thread is now locked. Please post in the 2018 thread.


----------

